# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2015



## MSantos (1 Nov 2015 às 00:57)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2015 às 01:07)

Temperatura a cair num instante, já estão 13ºC

Interessante, o radar de Arouca parece interceptar precipitação sobre Lisboa agora, apesar de não acumular, deve ser tudo virga.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 04:52)

14,4ºC estáveis.
81%
1019,2 hPa em descida lenta anterior, estável agora.

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas. Vento fraco predominando de Leste.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 06:09)

Extensa área de chuva com ecos amarelos, passou por Santarém, PNSAC e Alcobaça. As formações seguintes a virem de sul dirigem-se para Setúbal e Lisboa:





Acumulados pouco signficativos aqui pela região, só no litoral do Algarve começaram a ser maiores:


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 06:26)

Células com ecos mais intensos a chegarem, entre Faro e Tavira. Zona de Albufeira com mancha muito extensa de ecos amarelos:






Trovoada ainda não chegou a terra e está dispersa ao largo.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 06:45)

Já chove e acumula por Lisboa ( oriental) e margem sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 06:56)

Boas,

Minima fresca, ali pelas 0h/1h *11,8ºC.*
Neste momento *13,9ºC* , céu cinzento e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 07:04)

Chove fraco em Carcavelos, mal molha.
Está assim:





mais fotos e vídeos (de ontem) aqui.

*14,3ºC*, 80%, pressão em descida 1017,4 hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 07:55)

Começou a chuviscar, ambiente fresco, *13,9ºC* estaveis.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 08:03)

Continua a chover fraco em Carcavelos. Céu a tormar-se gradulamente mais escuro e pesado, altostratus espessos. Horizonte muito fechado a Sul.

Muita chuva no litoral alentejano e a sul do Cabo Espichel, mas em deslocamento de SE para WNW, a maior parte não chega a Setúbal/Lisboa:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 08:30)

Começou a acumular, *0,5 mm* lol 
A temperatura tem vindo a descer, vai ser um dia um pouco frio.
T.actual: *13,2ºC*


----------



## meko60 (1 Nov 2015 às 09:02)

Bom dia.
A chover bem aqui por Almada desde há 15'.O domingo promete


----------



## meko60 (1 Nov 2015 às 09:03)

Bom dia.
A chover bem aqui por Almada desde há 15'.O domingo promete


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 09:03)

Já chove moderado
*2 mm*


----------



## thunderstorm87 (1 Nov 2015 às 09:12)

Bom dia aqui pela Cova da Piedade vai chovendo fraco por enquanto.parece que desta vez o sul é o feliz contemplado com um optimo evento.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (1 Nov 2015 às 09:22)

O que se pode esperar hoje aqui para a nossa zona?


----------



## Teles (1 Nov 2015 às 09:24)

Bom dia hoje:
Undulatus asperatus:


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2015 às 09:33)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> O que se pode esperar hoje aqui para a nossa zona?



Chuva e mais chuva. Talvez um trovão ou outro, mas pouco provável.

Por aqui vai chovendo, entre fraco a moderado e o vento está a 0.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 09:42)

6 mm por aqui.


----------



## Geiras (1 Nov 2015 às 10:00)

Ontem estava bastante frio e mesmo durante a madrugada 
Mínima de 10,8ºC quase às 9h.
Agora com 12,6ºC, 97%HR e 3mm acumulados..


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 10:10)

8 mm  parou de chover.
12,9 graus.


----------



## meko60 (1 Nov 2015 às 10:13)

Continua a chover.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2015 às 10:14)

Estou mesmo na linha entre ter alguma chuva e não ter nada 

Acumulados até agora desde as 00h 4,8mm...até agora o dia de ontem foi mais produtivo em mm's com 7

Mínima 13,2ºC

Agora 14,1ºC, 95%Hr, 1015,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## ct5iul (1 Nov 2015 às 10:40)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 13.8 ºC
Temp Mini: 13.1ºC
Rajada Máxima: 30.0 km/h


Temp atual 13.9ºC

Pressão: 1011.74Hpa
Intensidade do Vento: 14.3 km/h
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: SW
Temperatura do vento: 12.5ºC
Ponto de Orvalho: 11.3ºC
Humidade Relativa:92%
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 3.5 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 5.8 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 10:43)

*8,6 mm*
Chove fraco
*13,0ºC*


----------



## Candy (1 Nov 2015 às 10:45)

Por cá às 10 horas estava assim, a sul


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 10:52)

Por aqui o mes de Novembro entrou com alguma fraca, durante a madrugada.
Agora o céu continua nublado.
mínima de 14.8ºC


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2015 às 10:57)

Bom dia!

Manhã muito escura e fresca, vai caindo um ligeiro chuvisco.
Parece que não vou ter grande chuva, a parte mais forte vai tudo passar ligeiramente ao lado, pelo menos assim parece.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Nov 2015 às 11:06)

Bom dia ao forum!

Por Carcavelos parece ter chovido algo durante as últimas horas...  nada senti!  De momento ainda chove e a temperatura é agradável, vento fraco.
Dia nada agradável para rumar os cemitérios e prestar homenagem aos fiéis defuntos.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 11:18)

11 mm por aqui.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2015 às 11:20)

Nada tem chovido na ultima hora... sigo com 5,2mm
Tanta chuva a cair no mar 

14,0ºC


----------



## meko60 (1 Nov 2015 às 11:44)

Por agora não chove, aqui em Almada centro.


----------



## Geopower (1 Nov 2015 às 12:04)

a reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Manhã sem chuva. Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco. Apenas choveu durante a madrugada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Nov 2015 às 12:06)

Chove forte neste momento!


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2015 às 12:18)

aguaceiro fraco por aqui


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2015 às 12:31)

moderado agora


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2015 às 12:48)

Por Sintra já não chove para aí desde as 12h. Tá fresquinho e não faz vento algum.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 12:53)

*13,4ºC*
Vento moderado
*12,2 mm*


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2015 às 12:59)

depois do aguaceiro moderado o céu ficou com este aspecto:












*2.8mm* acumulado


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2015 às 13:44)

Boas!
Sigo com 15,4°C e a mínima foi de 15°C. Dia muito chuvoso mas nada que se compare com o que se passa no Algarve 
Veremos o que a tarde nos reserva


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 13:56)

Por aqui está a começar a cair uns aguaceiros. 
Por volta do meio-dia veio o sol, e quente que ainda fez chegar a temperatura as 20.5ºC


----------



## lilimg (1 Nov 2015 às 14:50)

Queria partilhar uma foto, mas de cada vez que tento carregar o ficheiro aparece esta mensagem: "O ficheiro carregado não tem uma extensão válida"... alguém me troque isto por miúdos, por favor!!! Obrigada!


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2015 às 14:55)

lilimg disse:


> Queria partilhar uma foto, mas de cada vez que tento carregar o ficheiro aparece esta mensagem: "O ficheiro carregado não tem uma extensão válida"... alguém me troque isto por miúdos, por favor!!! Obrigada!


O imgur é uma boa opção


----------



## efcm (1 Nov 2015 às 15:05)

Aqui por colares depois de uma paragem para almoço a chuva fraca voltou.

Deixo aqui fotos da praia grande e da praia das maçãs


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Nov 2015 às 15:06)

Volta a chover em Carcavelos!
Mar ruidoso!


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2015 às 15:10)

Chuva consistente pela manhã, acumulado de *7,1 mm*
Mínima: *13,1ºC *(a partir das 2h a temperatura começou a subir)


----------



## Mike26 (1 Nov 2015 às 16:26)

Pelas imagens de radar e satélite é perfeitamente visível a rotação do sistema depressionário que se faz no sentido W/WNW. Vê-se bem aquela linha grossa de instabilidade que afectou o Algarve durante esta manhã a seguir esse movimento, portanto parece-me que a região da AML deverá ser afectada por esta intempérie nas próximas horas.


----------



## AMFC (1 Nov 2015 às 16:31)

Em breve chegará a chuva mais intensa à zona de Lisboa.


----------



## Geiras (1 Nov 2015 às 16:43)

Frente fria a aproximar-se da Grande Lisboa! 
Tarde fresca pela Quinta do Conde, com 13,2ºC neste momento. Há muita humidade no ar, pelo que é possível observar alguns cenários de névoa ou nevoeiro locais, muito bonitos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 16:57)

Por aqui só chegou a cair uns chuviscos, logo depois do almoço.
Mas desde as 15: 30 que está o céu muito nublado, e o tempo está a escurecer muito, dando a sensação que ainda é mais tarde, devido á falta de claridade, dentro do casa, só de luzes acesas.


----------



## AMFC (1 Nov 2015 às 16:57)

Geiras disse:


> Frente fria a aproximar-se da Grande Lisboa!
> Tarde fresca pela Quinta do Conde, com 13,2ºC neste momento. Há muita humidade no ar, pelo que é possível observar alguns cenários de névoa ou nevoeiro locais, muito bonitos!



Pelo movimento da frente não achas que se poderá estabelecer um corredor que poderá a levar a várias horas de precipitação forte na zona da grande Lisboa ? Ou irá continuar o seu movimento mais para norte ?


----------



## Geiras (1 Nov 2015 às 17:01)

AMFC disse:


> Pelo movimento da frente não achas que se poderá estabelecer um corredor que poderá a levar a várias horas de precipitação forte na zona da grande Lisboa ? Ou irá continuar o seu movimento mais para norte ?



Temporariamente teremos um período de chuva persistente, mas existe a tendência da frente se dissipar, segundo os modelos.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 17:06)

Bem, não esperava este aumento de temperatura, sigo com *16,6ºC.
13 mm
*
Interessante o radar, aguaceiro torrencial na zona oeste.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2015 às 17:11)

O escudo de Setúbal já se encarrega de acabar com essa frente toda 

Ainda tenho apenas 5,4mm, muito fraco!

17,2ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2015 às 17:12)

Estou em Campo de Ourique e o céu está muito escuro e o vento está moderado a forte!
Parece que vem aí algo


----------



## bmelo (1 Nov 2015 às 17:13)

por aqui já pinga, e bem, vamos ver o que vem por aí...


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 17:21)

9,1 mm acumulados em Carcavelos.

Chuva a chegar a Setúbal, a principal mancha de eco amarelo sobre o mar não vem para terra, move-se para WNW:


----------



## Edward (1 Nov 2015 às 17:23)

Boa tarde,

Aqui já chove moderadamente


----------



## meko60 (1 Nov 2015 às 17:27)

Aguardo pela chegada de mais umas "pingas".


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 17:28)

Subida rápida de temperatura, *17,2ºC.*

A mínima foi às 11h, *14,0ºC.*

Pressão em descida rápida na última hora, 1 hPa!

*1008,4 hPa *agora

HR 80%

Céu muito ameaçador a SSE, chove fraco. Vento de Leste ou ESE.

Às 12:00 a situação era esta, com a frente quente a aproximar-se de Leste:





A subida de temperatura deveu-se à sua passagem, cerca das 15h.


----------



## Geiras (1 Nov 2015 às 17:30)

Aliás, a frente já se está a cortar... tal como previsto pelo GFS


----------



## dASk (1 Nov 2015 às 17:32)

Boa tarde! Não creio de todo que serão apenas umas pingas a frente mantém-se razoavelmente em condições para ainda dar umas boas quantidades de chuva aqui pra nossa zona. E pelo tamanho das pingas que cai sem ver nada de especial no radar ainda promete não se calhar pela intensidade mas sim pela persistência.


----------



## dASk (1 Nov 2015 às 17:35)

já está a chover moderado por aqui....!


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 17:42)

Acumulados até às 16:00 na região:







Há um sistema de células perto de Évora que vem para o litoral:


----------



## dASk (1 Nov 2015 às 17:45)

para o litoral a norte de Lisboa... pelo movimento!


----------



## meko60 (1 Nov 2015 às 17:47)

Praia da Rainha com 1 bom acumulado  .


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2015 às 17:48)

miguel disse:


> O escudo de Setúbal já se encarrega de acabar com essa frente toda
> 
> Ainda tenho apenas 5,4mm, muito fraco!
> 
> 17,2ºC


E não é que acabou mesmo com a frente??


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2015 às 17:48)

Aqui uma bela porcaria a frente até agora deixou 0,6mm e cai apenas uns pingos. Venha Quarta que ai é que vai ser um bom evento aqui, se nada mudar até lá...

Acumulado desde as 00h 6,0mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2015 às 17:54)

Sol pôs-se há 20 minutos e parece que Sintra esqueceu-se das luzes  Está completamente escuro na rua 

Máxima agora: *15,9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 17:55)

Células do Alentejo a caminho do vale do Tejo, norte de Lisboa, não perdem força:


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 17:57)

meko60 disse:


> Praia da Rainha com 1 bom acumulado  .



E também gosto bastante dos acumulados de Cabo Raso e Colares, boa rega que deve ter sido na serra de Sintra.


----------



## meko60 (1 Nov 2015 às 17:58)

Já chove de novo por aqui,por enquanto fraco.


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2015 às 17:59)

ela vem lá, antes de anoitecer  via se bem o escuro a aproximar se a SE


----------



## Nuno_1010 (1 Nov 2015 às 18:06)




----------



## AJJ (1 Nov 2015 às 18:10)

StormRic disse:


> Células do Alentejo a caminho do vale do Tejo, norte de Lisboa, não perdem força:



Será que em Lisboa podemos esperar uma chuva relativamente forte ?


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2015 às 18:11)

de repente o vento aumentou de intensidade e começou a chover aqui, já cá chegou


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 18:13)

Pressão recuperou da descida acentuada desde manhã, à razão de 1 hPa/h, já está em 1009,0 hPa depois do mínimo de 1008,4 hPa.

Células do Alentejo já chegaram a esta estação e dispararam os acumulados Vale de Cortiço.

A vigiar também a estação de Alcochete.

Além, claro, de Samora Correia e Benavente. 

Há um comboio de células a passar a norte de Évora e a dirigir-se para a região oeste a norte de Lisboa:








Chove agora bem em Carcavelos com pingos grossos. Não há actividade eléctrica em parte alguma (excepto uma descarga isolada a NE de Évora, às 17:57).


----------



## TekClub (1 Nov 2015 às 18:13)

Por aqui ja


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2015 às 18:16)

StormRic disse:


> Pressão recuperou da descida acentuada desde manhã, à razão de 1 hPa/h, já está em 1009,0 hPa depois do mínimo de 1008,4 hPa.
> 
> Células do Alentejo já chegaram a esta estação e dispararam os acumulados Vale de Cortiço.
> 
> ...


Já há uma descarga eléctrica a nordeste de Évora  Vamos lá ver se o Tejo dá um impulso


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2015 às 18:21)

chova forte agora


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 18:22)

Começou a chover em Samora Correia e Benavente.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 18:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já há uma descarga eléctrica a nordeste de Évora  Vamos lá ver se o Tejo dá um impulso



Sim, mas parece que ficou pelo caminho. Deve haver poucas condições.


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2015 às 18:25)

bela chuvada agora


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 18:26)

david 6 disse:


> chova forte agora



Bela massa de células que vem evoluindo para WNW:


----------



## AMFC (1 Nov 2015 às 18:31)

Aqui estou no olho do bicho, sem chuva.


----------



## AJJ (1 Nov 2015 às 18:34)

AMFC disse:


> Aqui estou no olho do bicho, sem chuva.



x2 , avenidas novas


----------



## Geopower (1 Nov 2015 às 18:36)

Por Glória do Ribatejo começou a chover moderadamente há 10 minutos


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2015 às 18:37)

O escudo de Setúbal sempre a funcionar... este ano é para esquecer...enfim venha a noite de terça e dia de Quarta... Até lá não espero nada de mais

17,1ºC
Evento de hoje com 6,0mm a frente de Sábado acabou por ser melhor...


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2015 às 18:40)

Não me parece que chova mais hoje...
Só o norte de Lisboa é que vai apanhar algo, por isso o resumo do dia por aqui foi: chuva persistente de manhã e alguns aguaceiros, que mal molhavam o chão, à tarde


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 18:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já há uma descarga eléctrica a nordeste de Évora  Vamos lá ver se o Tejo dá um impulso



Mais outra, às 18:35, Arraiolos.


----------



## bmelo (1 Nov 2015 às 19:04)

miguel disse:


> O escudo de Setúbal sempre a funcionar... este ano é para esquecer...enfim venha a noite de terça e dia de Quarta... Até lá não espero nada de mais
> 
> 17,1ºC
> Evento de hoje com 6,0mm a frente de Sábado acabou por ser melhor...




A chuva não quer nada consigo !


----------



## AMFC (1 Nov 2015 às 19:11)

Durante a tarde fui dar uma volta pelo estádio nacional, era este o caudal do Jamor.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2015 às 19:13)

AMFC disse:


> Durante a tarde fui dar uma volta pelo estádio nacional, era este o caudal do Jamor.


Aqui em Belas também está com um bom leito, mas nada comparado a esse volume de água!


----------



## TekClub (1 Nov 2015 às 19:15)

Continua a  com o vento a intensificar...


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2015 às 19:15)

vai chovendo por aqui à 1h +ou-, puxado a vento


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2015 às 19:56)

Aguaceiros durante a tarde e de agora ainda renderam 1,3 mm, somados geram um acumulado diário de *8,4mm*. Não deve chover mais hoje.
Máxima: *16,4ºC
*
Ainda com o sistema quente em cima, temperatura teima em não descer.
Vento fraco.


----------



## bpereira (1 Nov 2015 às 20:02)

Está uma noite super abafada.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2015 às 20:07)

bmelo disse:


> A chuva não quer nada consigo !



Este ano não quer mesmo!!

A noite segue calma, estão 17,1ºC, 85%Hr e vento nulo

Os jornalistas já paravam com a conversa que o que passou no Algarve vai passar em Lisboa e Setúbal... sempre a mesma bacorada quando se fala do tempo.


----------



## casr26 (1 Nov 2015 às 20:19)

Chuva com alguma intensidade e batida de vento aqui entre Vilar-Cadaval na zona Oeste


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 20:22)

Por aqui o vento vai-se fazendo ouvir, agora com rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 20:45)

A análise das 18h é interessante, a depressão fez recuar a frente fria que havia passado injectando-lhe um sector quente vindo de Leste o que fez aparecer uma frente quente. Também se explica assim a acentuda descida da pressão até cerca das 18:30 aqui na zona, 1008,4 hPa. Entretanto a pressão subiu um pouco e estabilizou nos 1009 hPa. O núcleo depressionário move-se lentamente para WNW mas mantém-se a sudoeste de Lisboa e o vento a sentir-se na região oeste e outras é uma consequência disso.






na estrutura e sobretudo na animação dos ecos nas imagens de radar é clara a posição do núcleo:






Das 18 às 19h, *5,9 mm* em Coruche.


----------



## AJJ (1 Nov 2015 às 20:51)

Aqui ( avenidas novas, perto de entrecampos) está um ventinho gelado na rua.


----------



## Candy (1 Nov 2015 às 21:34)

Estou desconfiada que vou levar com belo banho, por cá!


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 21:36)

Por aqui caiu uns aguaceiros moderados que começou ainda antes das 21 horas, e passou agora mesmo pra aguaceiros fracos.
Sigo com 17.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 21:37)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *11,8ºC* / *17,3ºC*
Acumulado: *13,2 mm*

Temperatura actual: *14,9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 21:45)

Candy disse:


> Estou desconfiada que vou levar com belo banho, por cá!



 também me parece:







Pressão em descida, novamente 1008,4 hPa.
Carcavelos recebeu mais 0,3 mm recentemente. 9,4 mm total do dia.
16,7ºC; 81%


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2015 às 21:51)

Aqui na palheira onde nada acontece o destaque vai para a pressão que está nos 1008,0hpa...tou no olho de nada...

16,6ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2015 às 22:14)

Temperatura não mexe desde as 21h, sempre nos 15,3ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2015 às 22:17)

Pressão ainda a descer 1007,8hpa

16,6ºC


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 22:47)

miguel disse:


> Aqui na palheira onde nada acontece o destaque vai para a pressão que está nos 1008,0hpa...tou no olho de nada...
> 
> 16,6ºC




 força aí para aguentar o "nada"!


----------



## Candy (1 Nov 2015 às 23:04)

StormRic disse:


> também me parece:


Afinal foi irrelevante!... 
Os Santos devem ter tido misericórdia de Peniche, já que no último vendaval sofremos bastante! 
Nem ouvi sequer chover. A estrada está molhada como antes, sem poças... Deve ter sido mesmo só uma borrifadela que passou por aqui.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2015 às 00:22)

Por Carcavelos o destaque vai para o vento que sopra com intensidade!
Boa noite!


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2015 às 00:31)

Boa noite, por aqui está tudo calmo apesar do Céu muito nublado. Vento quase nulo.


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Nov 2015 às 01:50)

Observado ontem ( Domingo ) de manhâ, de realçar o fresquinho e alguma chuva,






a pouca vista que me resta para Lisboa, ao fundo parte de Palmela,


----------



## efcm (2 Nov 2015 às 01:56)

Na Amadora a chuva já parou a algumas horas, mas veio um vento forte, que não me deixa dormir com o barulho dos estores a bater...


----------



## Tufao André (2 Nov 2015 às 02:17)

Um autêntico fiasco este evento por aqui em termos de precipitação! Apenas 5,5 mm de precipitação acumulada!!!  Basicamente da madrugada e manhã, a tarde apenas trouxe aguaceiros moderados e curtos... Até a frente da madrugada de sábado rendeu mais com 11 mm! 
O vento foi fraco, mas agora para a noite intensificou-se imenso, soprando com rajadas fortes de Leste! Está a arrastar nebulosidade baixa dessa direcção e ja não chove há muitas horas.
Dia fresco com temperaturas entre os 13.1 e os 16.4 graus! 
Esperemos melhores dias de chuva lá pro fim do dia de 3a/dia de 4a, mas longe da situação do Algarve...


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Nov 2015 às 02:22)

E ontem ( Domingo ) a tarde lá fui mais uma vez  dar a voltinha Sintrense, mas desta vez a dar um pulinho a Peninha de possível, bom não sei se o pessoal de mais perto da serra lá foi desde o ultimo vendaval, porque o que vi foi desolador  muitas arvores arrancadas, tombadas, bom se não foi, digamos um tornado que por lá passou, mas foi algo muito violento, alias nunca na minha vida vi algo assim, e não andei pelos caminhos mais internos porque fui de carro e o objectivo foi fotografar,

tiradas dum caminho a sul da Peninha,















apesar de estar a ameaçar chover, ainda resolvi ir lá "a cima" onde ao cimo do caminho após o largo registei 53,8 km/h e teve de ser rápido as medições pois já tinha chovido e estava a ameaçar novamente chover e tocada a vento a prioridade era proteger a câmara, mas ainda assim subi a escadaria, onde nem estava assim tanto vento,

no Guincho, ( houve aqui um fenómeno com as cores que nem percebi bem o que se passou, estava a ficar tudo lilás e alterei para um qualquer WB que me apareceu, enfim )






no Abano,






e na Pirolita, onde também estava algo ventoso, ainda registei 31,9 km/h,






as temperaturas já rondaram a casa dos 14º - 16º C já a apetecer bem o aquecimento ligado,

presentemente tenho 14,2º C e 89% Hr.


----------



## Aspvl (2 Nov 2015 às 06:50)

Bom dia! 

Aguaceiro fraco há segundos.
O vento foi moderado com algumas rajadas de maior intensidade durante a noite.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2015 às 09:14)

Por aqui caiu alguns aguaceiros pontuais durante a madrugada. 
O céu agora continua nublado, e está a cair uns chuviscos.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2015 às 11:04)

Durante a madrugada caíram aguaceiros intensos, o acumulado encontra-se nos *6,6 mm*.

Neste momento chove fraco por Cascais.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Nov 2015 às 12:31)

Aguaceiro moderado a chegar por estes lados, efeito "Caparica" a aumentar bem a intensidade:







Já chove de um modo fraco.
Mínima: *14,5ºC*
Vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2015 às 12:45)

*8,6* mm nada mau.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Nov 2015 às 12:49)

O deslocamento do aguaceiro é bem lento, ainda não parou de chover


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2015 às 12:53)

Aqui mais do mesmo tempo seco e muita palha... acumulados desde as 00h 0,2mm 

mínima 14,9ºC

Agora sigo com 17,0ºC, 83% e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (2 Nov 2015 às 13:22)

Pela Quinta do Conde sigo já com 5,6mm acumulados.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2015 às 13:38)

Boas!
Nunca pensei que chovesse tanto hoje!!
Choveu moderado a forte durante 10 minutos!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2015 às 13:38)

Aqui sigo com chuva fraca desde o inicio da manha, praticamente sem paragens.
actual 16.2ºC
mínima de 15ºC


----------



## bmelo (2 Nov 2015 às 13:45)

Virá para a zona de Lisboa ?


----------



## rozzo (2 Nov 2015 às 14:10)

Não, essa mancha assinalada ainda é basicamente o remanescente do evento de ontem, e vai avançando muito lentamente para Norte. Na verdade está quase estática, e agora sem muita actividade. Mas vendo a animação de radar dá para perceber o seu lento deslocamento.
O fluxo vem aproximadamente de SE na zona de Lisboa, portanto o que vem para Lisboa são aqueles aguaceiros situados aproximadamente no litoral do Alentejo. Seja como for, com um movimento tão lento, o que está formado agora aparentando deslocar-se para algum local pode muito bem dissipar-se antes, tal como exactamente o oposto, de surgirem novos focos de precipitação "do nada". O melhor é mesmo ir acompanhando o radar, e não olhar para distâncias muito longas, como já disse, devido ao lento deslocamento.


----------



## Gongas (2 Nov 2015 às 15:41)

E chove...chove...chove já sensivelmente sem parar desde as 9h da manha!cai certinha. vento nulo.


----------



## Firefigther (2 Nov 2015 às 16:18)

Boa tarde . Por aqui chuva diminuta e vento nada, O Aviso Amarelo para vento para o Distrito de Setúbal não está a corresponder ainda,,,


----------



## Thomar (2 Nov 2015 às 16:52)

Firefigther disse:


> Boa tarde . Por aqui chuva diminuta e vento nada, O Aviso Amarelo para vento para o Distrito de Setúbal não está a corresponder ainda,,,


O único aviso que se encontra actualmente em vigor para *Setúbal* é este:

* Agitação Marítima*
_*Amarelo* De Seg, 2 Novembro 2015 12:00 UTC a Seg, 2 Novembro 2015 20:59 UTC 
Altura Significativa das Ondas 
Ondas de noroeste com 3 a 4 metros passando a ondas de sudoeste 
_
Os Avisos em relação à precipitação e ao vento já terminaram.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2015 às 17:26)

Neste momento, por Cascais.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Nov 2015 às 17:30)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com céu muito nublado ao estilo de Marraquexe.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 17:40)

Vitor TT disse:


> tiradas dum caminho a sul da Peninha,



 lindo! Esse caminho é um dos meus preferidos. 53 Km/h . O céu estava mesmo cénico, mas mais ameaçador do que eficaz.

O WB deve ter ficado em tungsten ou fluorescent light. Ficou bonito na mesma. A das estrelas está com uma muito boa luz.



jonas_87 disse:


> Neste momento, por Cascais.



 bem apanhado!



João Ferreira disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sigo com céu muito nublado ao _estilo de Marraquexe_.



 o quê!!? Como é esse estilo?


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2015 às 17:51)

Dia horrível por aqui, montes de palha enganadora e apenas uns pingos que renderam 0,2mm...péssimo evento mais uma vez por aqui

Máxima de 17,2ºC a mais baixa dos últimos meses... 
A rajada máxima não passou dos 34km/h

Agora 16,7ºC, 83%Hr, 1009,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2015 às 17:58)

Por aqui choveu de forma moderada durante uns 30 minutos, passou agora á pouco a aguaceiros fracos.
actual 15.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 18:05)

*7,9 mm* em Carcavelos, repartidos em 2,3mm ao amanhecer e 5,6 mm entre as 11:30 e as 14:00 aproximadamente.

*15,3ºC* de mínima ao amanhecer e *17,9ºC* de máxima depois de passar o aguaceiro prolongado, pouco antes das 15H.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Nov 2015 às 18:37)

StormRic disse:


> o quê!!? Como é esse estilo?



Estilo amarelado que vai chover terra.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 19:06)

Segue assim a sequência de acumulados pelo litoral centro. Em evento é o total desde o início do mês. Boa persistência embora fraca intensidade, para norte de Santarém, desde a manhã de hoje:


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Nov 2015 às 19:39)

Máxima: *16,4ºC *
Máxima igual à de ontem e típica de fim de Novembro, primeira vez em meses que vejo o vapor de água expirado do nosso organismo. 

Acumulado:* 4,6 mm* (nada mau)
Vento nulo


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Nov 2015 às 19:41)

Boa noite,
Dia calmo por este lados, nada de chuva aqui pelo menos até agora, mas não faz mal, todo o tipo de clima é bem recebido.
Estamos com 14,0º C


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2015 às 19:51)

Boas.

Ontem e hoje foram dias muito semelhantes, céu sempre encoberto, algum frio e muito pouca precipitação, evento com elevadas expectativas que saíram completamente furadas por aqui, mas a meteo é mesmo assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2015 às 21:29)

Boas,

Bem, por aqui não esperava um acumulado tão "generoso"  *9,7 mm*
Finalmente a máxima mais fresca dos ultimos meses,* 16,3ºC*


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2015 às 21:29)

Vem lá molha. Vamos ver se passa em cima ou rente a Peniche, como tem acontecido. Parece q temos tido um escudo.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 22:19)

Candy disse:


> Vem lá molha. Vamos ver se passa em cima ou rente a Peniche, como tem acontecido. Parece q temos tido um escudo.



Movimento geral das linhas de instabilidade é de NW para ESE. No litoral norte a intensidade é impressionante, há trovoada também.


----------



## Teles (2 Nov 2015 às 23:34)

Por aqui hoje temperatura actual de 15,2ºC ,precipitação acumulada de 3,4mm


----------



## DaniFR (2 Nov 2015 às 23:54)

Por Coimbra, chuva fraca e persistente durante todo o dia. E assim continua.
O acumulado é de *12mm*. Muito bom para os terrenos.


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2015 às 00:22)

Parece que esta Península solta uns pozinhos e desfaz tudo! lol...


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2015 às 00:59)

Enquanto o Norte vive o dilúvio, aqui estão 13,7ºC, vento nulo e céu quase limpo.


----------



## TekClub (3 Nov 2015 às 01:20)

Por aqui vai chovendo agora com mais intensidade...


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2015 às 13:03)

Feio...


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2015 às 13:05)

Pronto entretanto... pé de agua!


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2015 às 13:09)

Estava tudo tão sequinho!...


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2015 às 13:44)

Boas

Mínima de 12,8ºC

Agora 20,0ºC, 84%Hr, 1018,1hpa o vento sopra fraco e nada de chuva... ou melhor desde as 00h acumulou 0,2mm


----------



## RickStorm (3 Nov 2015 às 17:51)

Boas tardes,

Por aqui começou a chuviscar, sendo que apenas me apercebi disso pelo facto de ouvir os carros a passarem na estrada que está molhada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2015 às 17:52)

Por aqui o dia foi marcado pela nebulosidade. Logo ao inicio da manha e da tarde caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos.
actual 17.4ºC
mínima de 14ºC


----------



## efcm (3 Nov 2015 às 17:54)

Na amadora começou agora a chuviscar mas as nuvens no ceu prometem bem mais...


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2015 às 17:55)

Nuvens ameaçadores passarem pela tarde. Caíram alguns pingos. Agora chega já a chuva fraca a Lisboa.
Mínima: *13,3ºC*
Máxima: *19,9ºC*

Acumulado:* 0,5 mm *


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2015 às 17:58)

Boas

Aqui a máxima ficou pelos 20,2ºC
Rajada máxima até ao momento 31km/h

Precipitação 0,2mm lol

A ver se a madrugada deixa por aqui pelos menos 10mm de chuva que depois vai se fechar a torneira e pelo que vejo este mês poucas vezes vai se abrir até ao final...


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2015 às 17:58)

Chuva fraca começa no litoral centro  






Não sei se está já ligado ao próximo evento.


----------



## Geopower (3 Nov 2015 às 18:05)

por Telheiras 18,9ºC. Vento fraco. Céu muito nublado. Não chove apesar dos ecos no radar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2015 às 18:19)

Em Carcavelos já choveu!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2015 às 18:29)

Acabou de chover torrencialmente aqui durante alguns minutos, célula potenciada em Terra na Amadora, eco laranja em minha casa 






Imagino que Queluz deve ter visto o dilúvio durante alguns minutos...
Isto ainda deve fazer parte dos pós-frontais.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2015 às 19:10)

O iman de lisboa foi já ligado!!

Aqui nada a relatar... 18,3ºC


----------



## AMFC (3 Nov 2015 às 19:27)

miguel disse:


> O iman de lisboa foi já ligado!!
> 
> Aqui nada a relatar... 18,3ºC



Pode ser que seja hoje, porque o escudo tem levado a melhor. Choveu imenso a sul, depois ainda boas precipitações no centro e norte, com Lisboa quase sempre a ver passar.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2015 às 20:02)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *12,5ºC* / *20,2ºC
*
T.actual: *17,4ºC*


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2015 às 21:11)

Por cá chove, mas as imagens de radar aparentam ser mais chuva do que a que está a cair!


----------



## Garcia (3 Nov 2015 às 21:18)

boaa noite,
por aqui começou a cair agora umas pingas grossas mas a olhar pelo radar devem ser só "farrapos"..
ia mesmo comentar que em Peniche devia estar bonito..


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2015 às 21:22)

Boas!
Hoje foi um dia bastante agradável com uma máxima de 20,1°C, porém, ao final da tarde, começou a chover moderado e vi-me à rasca porque estava na rua 
É pena que o evento que vem seja de madrugada...  queria estar acordado se houvesse trovoada...


----------



## João Pedro (3 Nov 2015 às 22:16)

Candy disse:


> Feio...


Eu cá acho que estava bem bonito!  
Desculpem o off-topic...


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2015 às 22:18)

É triste saber que na zona do aguaceiro forte não havia estações com pluviometros a funcionar. O de Belas estava afastado da zona, acumulou só *0,5mm*. O da Amadora decidiu não reportar mais desde ontem, maldita a hora em que o IPMA desativou a estação da Amadora,  A de Queluz também se foi... 

Acumulado: *1 mm 
*
Está-se melhor na rua agora do que pelas 19h, frente quente a chegar 
Atual: *17,5ºC* e a subir


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2015 às 22:21)

A chuva já chegou ao litoral centro e rume ao Norte. Em Lisboa e para sul a chuva mais forte deve chegar entre as 01h-03h


----------



## thunderstorm87 (3 Nov 2015 às 22:55)

boa noite a todos.o que se esperar para Lisboa e arredores para esta noite?Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2015 às 23:09)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> boa noite a todos.o que se esperar para Lisboa e arredores para esta noite?Cumprimentos a todos


Boas!
Espera-se alguma chuva a partir das 3:00, intensificando-se às 6:00. Portanto, vai ser uma madrugada chuvosa


----------



## TekClub (3 Nov 2015 às 23:26)

Por aqui já vai ...


----------



## DaniFR (3 Nov 2015 às 23:42)

A linha de instabilidade vai-se deslocando para NE:


----------



## TekClub (3 Nov 2015 às 23:47)

o pior esta no mar


----------



## bpereira (4 Nov 2015 às 00:01)

Boa noite.
Sigo com 17º e chuva.
Acumulado do dia 5mm.
Pressão 1012.08 hPa.
Algumas fotos do dia.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2015 às 00:34)

Garcia disse:


> ia mesmo comentar que em Peniche devia estar bonito..



Choveu... posso dizer "boa chuvada" mas nada perto de pensar em dizer chuva forte ou "grande pé de água". As imagens de radar e o mapa dinâmico faziam parecer ser mais do que o que foi. Estranho!...
Atenção que refiro-me ao centro de Peniche. No entanto pelas imagens, o que passou na EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro passou tb no centro da cidade. 
Vamos ver nas próximas horas...


----------



## Tufao André (4 Nov 2015 às 00:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acabou de chover torrencialmente aqui durante alguns minutos, célula potenciada em Terra na Amadora, eco laranja em minha casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por aqui nada disso caro vizinho, pelo contrário, apenas cairam uns pingos fracos a moderados de curta duração que molharam ligeiramente a estrada...  Como disseste e bem o acumulado do dia ficou-se por 1 mm apenas! A ver vamos o que a frente larga durante a madrugada


----------



## TekClub (4 Nov 2015 às 01:13)

já há descargas no mar...


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2015 às 01:34)

Frente quente quase a entrar no litoral centro:


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2015 às 04:35)

Chove, mas é apenas isso. Nem se pode chamar chuva forte.


----------



## Aspvl (4 Nov 2015 às 06:48)

Bom dia! 

Chove moderado/forte há algum tempo!


----------



## bpereira (4 Nov 2015 às 07:26)

Toda a noite a chover.
Já acumulou 16 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2015 às 07:37)

Boas!
Chove imenso agora!! Nem sei como é que vou pra escola


----------



## AMFC (4 Nov 2015 às 07:41)

Que grande carga cai neste momento.


----------



## Rachie (4 Nov 2015 às 08:19)

Vim de Cacilhas para Benfica a 60 km/h às 6h30. Estava uma bela carga de água mesmo de frente.
Pelo menos os condutores não decidiram fazer Rally pela ponte fora


----------



## Geopower (4 Nov 2015 às 08:42)

bom dia. Chuva fraca. Vento moderado
 de Sul. 18,1*C


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2015 às 09:20)

Bom dia,

Bom acumulado lá em cima: *11,4 mm
*
Por Cascais sigo com chuva fraca e *16ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2015 às 09:46)

Por aqui foi toda a noite regada com chuva fraca, e ainda continua.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2015 às 10:18)

Bom dia

Choveu forte cerca das 7:30, durante cerca de quarenta minutos. Já tinha começado pouco antes das 6h.
Passagem da frente fria aqui deixou 8,1 mm.

Acumulados na região desde o dia 2 até às 8:00 de hoje:






A hora seguinte já pouco registou:






Segue assim o mês até às 8:00 de hoje:





Nem todos estes totais estão completos, há várias estações com falhas, como se pode ver no quadro dos acumulados horários.

O pluviómetro de Cabo Carvoeiro esteve entupido até ontem às 11h, altura em que foi desentupido. O registo de 17mm dessa hora não tem, assim, significado, nem o total apresentado hoje no resumo diário do IPMA.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2015 às 12:04)

*21,1 mm* nada mau
Rajada de 40,7 km/h, no mar o vento deve ter sido bem pior

Céu quase limpo agora
Mínima: *15,8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2015 às 12:07)

em Lisboa choveu bem de manhãzinha, agora já faz sol


----------



## Tufao André (4 Nov 2015 às 12:23)

Bom dia a todos!
Fim da madrugada e inicio de manha marcadas pela chuva que caiu com bastante intensidade entre as 7h30 e as 8h, acumulando um total de *16 mm *por aqui. Já não foi nada mau!  Agora reina o sol com alguns cumulus e parece-me que a chuva parou por hoje.
Vento fraco a moderado de S, mas durante a passagem da frente soprou com algumas rajadas fortes!


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2015 às 12:48)

Boas

Mínima de 16,3ºC

A partir das 6:40h até as 10h foi ver chover por vezes até forte! Não contava com tanta chuva, o acumulado ficou nos 15,4mm, bem boa esta frente! Pena vir agora o AA que pode estragar a média para o mês...

Agora céu nublado com abertas e temperatura em 18,0ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Nov 2015 às 13:12)

Madrugada e manhã de muita chuva em Lisboa. Apesar da intempérie a temperatura amena deixava usar apenas camisa de seda e gabardine sem forro. No Campus da Justiça às 9h30 assim:







Agora no Marquês céu muito nublado mas boas abertas de vez em quando. O termómetro marca 21º.



miguel disse:


> ... o AA que pode estragar a média...


Ai por favor, que venha um bocadinho de AA. Não quero ser forçada a comprar galochas de borracha - peça em falta no meu guarda-roupa, admito!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2015 às 13:42)

Depois de uma bela chuvada, veio o sol 
Que venha os dias monótonos com o AA de volta 
Off-topic: É só a mim que o mapa dinâmico não funciona? Reparei que está assim desde ontem à noite


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2015 às 15:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Depois de uma bela chuvada, veio o sol
> Que venha os dias monótonos com o AA de volta
> Off-topic: É só a mim que o mapa dinâmico não funciona? Reparei que está assim desde ontem à noite


A mim também me acontece às vezes, às vezes tens de atualizar a página ou esperar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2015 às 18:25)

Depois da madrugada e manha de hoje ser marcada pela chuva "molha parvos", a tarde a chuva deu tréguas, e ainda se chegou a ver o sol por alguns minutos.


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2015 às 19:22)

Boas!

Madrugada e manhã de chuva fraca. Durante a tarde já não choveu e o Sol chegou a brilhar.

Acumulados nas estações do WU aqui perto:
*Benavente:* 4.8mm
*Samora Correia: *8.9mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2015 às 19:36)

Está abafado, já voltei à t-shirt 
As mínimas vão ser bem altas nos próximos dias.
Máxima: *19,6ºC*


----------



## AMFC (4 Nov 2015 às 21:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Depois de uma bela chuvada, veio o sol
> Que venha os dias monótonos com o AA de volta
> Off-topic: É só a mim que o mapa dinâmico não funciona? Reparei que está assim desde ontem à noite



Quando o mapa dinâmico não funciona resolve-se do seguinte modo, no campo de seleção de radar em vez do mosaico de radares seleciona um dos 3, vais ver que já fica disponível.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2015 às 21:29)

AMFC disse:


> Quando o mapa dinâmico não funciona resolve-se do seguinte modo, no campo de seleção de radar em vez do mosaico de radares seleciona um dos 3, vais ver que já fica disponível.


Ah obrigado!!! Agora já funciona


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2015 às 21:56)

Já que só se fala na moda, voltei as pantufas  

Mínima 16,1ºC
Máxima 19,9ºC

Rajada máxima 43km/h

Precipitação 15,4mm

Agora:
16,2ºC
94%Hr
1022,0hpa
0km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2015 às 22:31)

Boas noites,

Acumulado: *11,7 mm*

T.actual: *16,8ºC*

Hoje prestei atenção  a algumas linhas de água aqui do concelho, praticamente tudo seco.
A que leva mais água, ainda que corra muito pouco, é mesmo a ribeira dos Marmeleiros, no vale do cabreiro, curiosamente chega a Cascais sem água, alguém estará aproveitar para os fins do costume, agrícolas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2015 às 23:08)

A temperatura não quer mesmo sair dos 17ºC


----------



## DaniFR (4 Nov 2015 às 23:12)

Precipitação acumulada hoje:
São Martinho do Bispo: *17,8mm*
Pólo II da UC: *17mm*
Quinta da Nora: *16,3mm *
Coimbra (Aeródromo): *16mm*


----------



## TekClub (5 Nov 2015 às 01:04)

vai  muito fraco..


----------



## Geopower (5 Nov 2015 às 08:44)

bom dia. Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco. 18,9*C.


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Nov 2015 às 08:56)

Manhã bem cinzenta, húmida e abafada. O termómetro marca 19º. Há vários transeuntes que, em passo apressado, se dirigem para os seus postos de trabalho em ... manga curta.

p.s. Então e o AA? Não vinha aí?


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2015 às 09:08)

Por aqui o dia acordou com mais um dia de chuva "molha parvos" por volta das 7 da manha, e ainda continua. A visibilidade é fraca devido á chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2015 às 09:37)

Maria Papoila disse:


> p.s. Então e o AA? Não vinha aí?



Vem pois, fim de semana de muito sol. 

http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Lisbon?tenday


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2015 às 12:19)

Maria Papoila disse:


> manga curta.
> 
> p.s. Então e o AA? Não vinha aí?



É o que mais se vai usar nos próximos dias é a manguinha curta  lá teremos de aguentar este maldito tempo seco que no Sul pode ser difícil descolar


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2015 às 12:20)

Mínima de hoje 16,3ºC

Toda a madrugada e parte da manha chuviscou, tendo acumulado desde as 00h 1,6mm 

Agora sigo com céu encoberto e 18,8ºC


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2015 às 12:29)

Boas!

Céu muito encoberto e vento fraco, de manhã estava tudo molhado, deve ter chuviscado durante a madrugada, estão 21ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2015 às 12:30)

Chuviscos acumularam *1,5 mm*
Céu muito nublado, visibilidade reduzida.
Mínima: *17,1ºC*
Temperatura vai subindo desde as 00h


----------



## Teles (5 Nov 2015 às 12:31)

Bom dia ! Por aqui alguns pontos da cidade com nevoeiro , temperatura de 18.0ºC ,nem se sabe se andamos de botas ou ténis , tempo que há vista faz lembrar casacos de  inverno mas com temperatura agradável para uma t-shirt!


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2015 às 12:50)

caiu agora uns chuviscos nesta parte de Lisboa


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2015 às 13:38)

Sigo ainda com a chuva fraca, desde as 7 da manha.Só parou um bocado cerca da 10:30.


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2015 às 13:38)

Boas,
Desconfio que vou ter uma chuvinha por cá!
Além de estar a ficar escuro, o que poderia ser só vento, há aqui um "arzinho/corrente de ar", no quintal das traseiras, que é muito típico de quando vem chuva. Vamos ver...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Nov 2015 às 13:43)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> Desconfio que vou ter uma chuvinha por cá!
> Além de estar a ficar escuro, o que poderia ser só vento, há aqui um "arzinho/corrente de ar", no quintal das traseiras, que é muito típico de quando vem chuva. Vamos ver...


Não há nada a dirigir-se para aí e não há nada há volta de peniche, só em Lisboa...


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2015 às 13:44)

aguaceiro fraco em Lisboa neste momento


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Nov 2015 às 13:46)

Boas!
Está um dia bastante húmido e já se sente que a temperatura subiu 
Caem alguns chuviscos que, apesar de fraca, molha tudo


----------



## AMFC (5 Nov 2015 às 13:47)

Cai agora um aguaceiro fraco a moderado


----------



## Geopower (5 Nov 2015 às 13:55)

chuva fraca neste momento pelo Areeiro


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2015 às 14:01)

chove com um pouco mais de intensidade, já posso chamar chuva moderada


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2015 às 14:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não há nada a dirigir-se para aí e não há nada há volta de peniche, só em Lisboa...


Isto aqui não precisa disso. A chuva aparece do nada! Como agora!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2015 às 14:19)

E pronto!... tal como desconfiava, começou a chover!!! É chuva miúda, mas já molhou tudo!!!


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2015 às 14:27)

Olá de novo!

O chuvisco também chegou ao Sul do Ribatejo, muito ligeiro começa a molhar as superfícies.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2015 às 20:29)

Boas noites,

Sigo com nevoeiro e 18,3ºC. 
Venha lá esse arrefecimento nocturno.


Hoje a volta de bike noturna foi sofrível, o termometro do conta- quilometros não variou practicamente nada, entre os 18,3ºC e 18,9ºC, humidade sempre nos 95% 100%.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2015 às 22:20)

Chuviscos o dia todo, com períodos de chuva fraca e chuva molha parvos (para relembrar Maio ) 

Apesar de o acumulado ser apenas *3 mm*, a alta humidade mantém a água toda na superfície pelo que a esta hora ainda se vêem grandes poças e água a escorrer.

Continua humidade nos 100%, de tal modo que a poluição luminosa é gigantesca.

Máxima: *19ºC

*


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2015 às 22:54)

Boa noite!

Tarde muito cinzenta, húmida e chuviscosa,. Por agora noite calma e sem vento. Nota-se alguma neblina.
Hoje deve ter sido o ultimo dia com precipitação por antes da pausa anticiclónica dos próximos dias.


----------



## Aspvl (6 Nov 2015 às 06:50)

Bom dia! 

O dia começa com bastante nevoeiro!


----------



## Geopower (6 Nov 2015 às 08:57)

bom dia. Em Telheiras manhã começou com nevoeiro mas já dissipou. Céu muito nublado. 18,7*C. No Areeiro e na zona baixa da cidade mantém-se nevoeiro.


----------



## Portugal Storms (6 Nov 2015 às 09:50)

Manhã marcada pelo nevoeiro, que entretanto começa a dissipar-se.
Manhã bastante agradável.

75% HR
19,2º C

Desculpem a qualidade do vídeo.(Foi gravado com uma câmara instalada no carro)


----------



## Candy (6 Nov 2015 às 10:53)

Bom dia,
Céu todo encoberto, por cá. Corre um ventinho fresco.


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2015 às 12:21)

Boas

Mínima de 15,8ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e tempo quente, estão 23,4ºC...manga curta é que sabe bem...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2015 às 12:39)

*22,5ºC* por  Cascais


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Nov 2015 às 12:46)

Céu a limpar, *24ºC*


----------



## Rachie (6 Nov 2015 às 13:30)

Depois do nevoeiro da manhã (e cerca de 16º às 6:30), céu quase limpo, um solinho do qual já tinha saudades e temperatura bastante amena. Já apetece t-shirt.


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2015 às 13:51)

Aqui o calor a apertar estão 24,6ºC com vento nulo e 67%Hr


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2015 às 15:41)

_Pedimos desculpa por esta interrupção o programa de chuva segue dentro de_... vários dias!

 Verão de S. Martinho! 6ª feira de sol! Fim-de-semana para passear!

Depois de um soturno dia de ontem e nevoeiro cerrado durante a noite e o amanhecer, eis um fantástico dia de verão, com temperaturas incríveis:

Mínima de *17,4ºC* e máxima presente de* 23,8ºC*, já em descida.

HR de 98% passou a 70% às 14h.


*Vento nulo com sol*, raridade em Carcavelos, e céu azul cheio de rastos.
Mar calmo com ondinhas para as escolas de surf.
Como interregno da chuva e do outono, não se pode pedir mais.


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Nov 2015 às 16:46)

StormRic disse:


> _Pedimos desculpa por esta interrupção o programa de chuva segue dentro de_... vários dias!
> 
> Verão de S. Martinho! 6ª feira de sol! Fim-de-semana para passear!



Precisamente, está a aquecer, já agora que aqueça tudo de uma vez para ver se depois arrefece que já vai sendo tempo 
Entretanto vamos tirar partido do que temos 
Aqui agora 19,6ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2015 às 17:37)

Máxima por aqui um pouco acima do que pensava, foi de 26,6ºC! amanha deve chegar aos 27ºC

Agora estão 22,3ºC o vento é nulo

Rajada máxima 10km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2015 às 17:48)

Depois do dia aborrecido de ontem, hoje tivemos um bonito dia de sol.
Máxima de 28.2ºC
actual 23.5ºC
Depois de alguns dias de chuva que nao me deixava apanhar a azeitona, agora o sol veio-nos alegra o dia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Nov 2015 às 17:49)

Dia de Verão, tive a passear o casaco 

Mal saí de casa começou-me logo a doer a cabeça devido ao impacto do calor.

Mínima: *16,6ºC*
Máxima: *25,4ºC*
Vento nulo

Atenção que a máxima absoluta de Novembro em Lisboa no período 81-10 é de 25,3ºC, e amanhã deve aquecer ainda mais! 
No período 71-00 é 25,6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2015 às 18:05)

Boas!

Dia com algum calor aqui pelas lezírias com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Esperemos que este tempo anticiclónico não se eternize até à exaustão, mas uns dias até sabe bem!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2015 às 21:40)

Boas noites,

T.máxima: *23,0ºC* ( Não esperava um valor tão alto para aqui!)
T.actual: *17,0ºC* ( A minima será batida não tarda (*16,6ºC*).

A volta de bike de hoje já foi completamente diferente em termos térmicos, a temperatura variou entre os *14,4ºC *( inversão no vale do cabreiro) e *18,9ºC *(Paredão de Cascais).


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2015 às 21:49)

A noite segue amena, estão 18,7ºC, 89%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Nov 2015 às 22:09)

StormRic disse:


> _Pedimos desculpa por esta interrupção o programa de chuva segue dentro de_... vários dias!
> 
> Verão de S. Martinho! 6ª feira de sol! Fim-de-semana para passear!
> 
> ...



Amanhã começa o campeonato de bodyboard esperanças em Carcavelos tenta fotografar as ondas dos surfistas? Abraço


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2015 às 01:01)

Mosquitos em Novembro!? E eu a pensar que já me tinha livrado deles


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2015 às 01:54)

Dois vídeos de ontem dia 6.

O nevoeiro da madrugada a dissipar-se, algo de que dificilmente conseguimos aperceber-nos, em tempo real, como se processa. Aqui pode ver-se que foi varrido por circulação vinda de NE rodando para norte, isto à superfície, porque nos níveis médios o fluxo é de SE e para complicar ainda mais, nos níveis altos é de WNW!

Formação de rastos de avião durante a tarde de sol. Os aviões a altitude de cruzeiro seguem sempre a mesma rota, uma verdadeira auto-estrada do céu de NNE para SSW, mas como a corrente é de WSW os rastos vão progredindo para ENE à medida que se alargam, o céu vai ficando estriado.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2015 às 02:05)

Videos de 5ªfeira, dia 5, o dia cinzento de nebulosidade baixa, entrecruzando-se três direcções nos níveis inferiores.

Amanhecer, parecia que o céu ia abrir mas não conseguiu. A passagem das bandas de nuvens baixas em diferentes rumos é vertiginosa:

Até ao início da tarde. O padrão mantém-se, a nebulosidade rasante à superfície não se dissipa quando parecia quase, adensa-se e até chuvisca:

Final da tarde e anoitecer. Finalmente, pensei, vai abrir-se uma nesga para se ver o pôr-do-sol. Nada, cancelado no último momento...


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2015 às 02:32)

Recuando ao início do mês.

Dia 1, domingo, o dia das inundações no Algarve.
Às 0h a frente fria associada ao núcleo depressionário a oeste da Galiza tinha atravessado a fronteira no seu movimento para Leste, mas um novo núcleo começa a formar-se a sul do Algarve e faz retroceder a frente que se converte assim em frente quente com deslocamento para oeste:










Ao amanhecer a circulação de SE vai rodando para NE:

Chuva durante a manhã com a aproximação e passagem da frente quente, a circulação a rodar em direcções cruzadas de NE a N e a acelerar-se à medida que o novo núcleo se cava ligeiramente e se desloca para NW:






À tarde e anoitecer o centro passa muito perto de Lisboa, a sudoeste:





As nuvens formam uma cobertura de espessos altostratus, a chuva mais intensa mantém-se ao largo da costa e visível:

O núcleo depressionário desloca-se para WSW e na sua circulação o sector quente enrola-se em oclusão em torno do centro, a frente fria é reactivada a sul com movimento de sul para norte (!):


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2015 às 03:05)

O dia seguinte.

Amanhecer de 2ªfeira dia 2, chuva associada à oclusão, vento de SSE e de Sul:

O centro de 1004 hPa deslocara-se mais para oeste:





Às 12h o centro gera um pós-frontal "frio" de células vindas de sul, mas o núcleo está a deslocar-se para sul ao mesmo tempo que um novo centro começa a formar-se muito perto da costa oeste da Galiza:





No vídeo das 12h às 14h, é interessante ver a dinâmica cruzada das células de sul com uma circulação em altitude de norte. Ver em HD e velocidade reduzida, 0,5x ou 0,25x. Há ainda pequenas formações na base das células características dos fluxos convectivos:

À medida que a tarde avança, o fluxo de norte nos níveis médio e alto intensifica-se e o núcleo em cuja circulação nos níveis baixos se desenvolviam as células fracas, move-se mais para sul. Ao mesmo tempo cava-se o novo centro a norte:





Os dois fluxos em direcções opostas tornam o céu algo caótico:

Até ao anoitecer, algo confuso pela sobreposição de duas camadas com movimentos contrários. No fim do vídeo já é visível que a circulação começa a virar para oeste, resultado da dissipação do núcleo a sul e do desenvolvimento de uma área depressionária extensa a oeste da península e de um núcleo a norte da Galiza:


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2015 às 08:38)

Hoje onde não estiver vento as temperaturas vão ir muito além dos 20ºC, já pra noite venham de lá essas inversões .


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2015 às 09:44)

Bom dia!

Por aqui temos uma bonita manhã de Sol e céu completamente limpo, à semelhança de ontem hoje vamos ter um dia quente para a época. Segundo as estações do WU aqui da zona, estão cerca de 17ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2015 às 09:48)

Boas, 

Mínima de 15,5 por aqui. 
No vale da charneca o datalogger registou uma mínima de 10,8 graus,esperava menos.  Logo público os dados no tópico adequado.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2015 às 11:05)

Boas

Mínima de 14,6ºC

0,2mm devido a humidade da noite.

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e já vai nos 21,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2015 às 11:11)

Temperatura bem lançada, sigo com *21,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2015 às 11:23)

Ontem, *Coruche* (*27,2ºC*) e *Pegões* (*26,8ºC*) registaram as máximas mais altas da rede IPMA.
Hoje esses valores podem muito bem ser batidos.


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2015 às 12:55)

já na Fajarda (Coruche) hoje a minima foi de *10.8ºC* a temperatura actual vai em *24.3ºC*


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2015 às 13:34)

Sigo com 24,8ºC, 70%Hr, 1022,5hpa e vento nulo


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2015 às 13:50)

*25,2ºC *a subir a bom ritmo...


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2015 às 13:56)

por aqui *25.1ºC* e 74% humidade


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2015 às 14:53)

A temperatura já igualou a máxima de ontem...*26,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2015 às 15:22)

Máxima ate ao momento de *27,0ºC *novo record na minha estação em Novembro desde 2010 ao qual pertencia o ultimo registo mais alto para este mês de 26,6ºC...

Agora estão 26,7ºC o vento continua nulo e hoje ainda não passou dos 2km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2015 às 15:50)

Estive a ver o registo da estação WU até 2011 e nenhuma máxima em Novembro tinha ultrapassado os 25ºC. Pelos dados do IPMA do Geofísico, a máxima absoluta desde 1971 é 25,6ºC.

Máxima de hoje: *25,6ºC*
Mínima: *15,2* 
Pela máxima posso concluir que hoje e ontem foram dos dias mais quentes de Novembro nos últimos quase 50 anos. Claro que a minha zona não é propriamente Lisboa, mas dá para perceber que isto aqui aqueceu bem 

Imagino que a França e a Alemanha estejam a viver o Verão


----------



## blade (7 Nov 2015 às 16:04)

Está memo bom  é pena os dias já estarem pequenos e o sol fraquinho  já estamos no dia 7Nov. e as temperaturas ainda no meio da casa dos 20 . No meu tempo também era assim que 1995 também teve altas temperaturas Há algum tempo vi que nos anos 50 ou ou inicio dos 60 houve um dia +-27ºc em Lisboa mas pode ter sido erro nos dados, a temperatura da água este ano tardou mas chegou 18-19ºc ainda... muito mais quente do que Agosto


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2015 às 16:11)

Leiria (Cidade) com 31ºC!? 15UTC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2015 às 17:03)

Extremos térmicos: *15,5ºC* / *23,7ºC*

Dia quente.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2015 às 17:09)

*Pegões* a mostrar uma vez mais que se encontra numa zona quente, às 16horas seguia com *28,2ºC*.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2015 às 17:27)

Aqui máxima possivelmente histórica n sei qual o máximo histórico em Novembro em Setúbal...

Máxima de *27,3ºC*
Mínima de 14,6ºC

Rajada máxima: 2km/h  até nisto este Outono é diferente , já Outubro teve dias sem uma brisa sequer..

Agora estão 24,9ºC já com o sol posto


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2015 às 19:33)

Por aqui mais um óptimo dia de Verão, a máxima foi igual ao de ontem com 28.2ºC
Depois do almoço até já dá preguiça andar a trabalhar na rua, já apetece descansar á sombra.


----------



## Geopower (7 Nov 2015 às 19:43)

Extremos do dia em Telheiras:
23.4ºC
17.5ºC

Magnifico dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura actual: 21.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2015 às 20:27)

Bem de facto impressionante este dia, às 19:30 estavam 20ºC na vila de Mafra, incrivel... memorável este 7 de Novembro 2015.
No 2º local de seguimento já estavam 15ºC, forte inversão do costume.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2015 às 20:58)

Dia fenomenal para Novembro, verão autêntico, aliás, melhor que muitos dias de verão pois não há nortada! Vento fraco de leste.

Mínima de *16,4ºC* e máxima de *24,4ºC*.

Incrivelmente, neste momento, mais de três horas após o ocaso, a noite ainda está tropical, *20,3ºC* !

Céu limpo com alguma bruma em terra e neblina baixa por aqui mesmo. A humidade está alta, 83% neste momento. Variou entre os *92%* e os *70%*.

Quando esta situação mudar, vai ser violento, garanto!




guisilva5000 disse:


> Leiria (Cidade) com 31ºC!? 15UTC



É melhor não confiar nas estações de Leiria, especialmente esta RUEMA da cidade. As RUEMAS em geral apresentam problemas frequentes.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2015 às 21:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> até já dá *preguiça* andar a trabalhar na rua



Hoje até foi o dia dela  arranjam dias para tudo...

Aqui a noite está bem amena estão ainda 19,9ºC com 80%Hr e nem uma brisa


----------



## Rachie (7 Nov 2015 às 21:14)

Hoje ao anoitecer, vista da Cova do Vapor para a praia de São João


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2015 às 21:42)

Fotos de 2 linhas de água aqui dos arredores de Alcabideche.

Ribeira dos Marmeleiros







Ribeira da Atrozela








Ambas se unem no Pisão, curiosamente a ribeira da Atrozela chega a essa zona seca, ou seja, mais um exemplo, como se anda a fazer aproveitamento/desvio da agua, curioso é o 2 caso aqui na zona. Sinal da seca sempre presente.
____

Sigo com *18,8ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Nov 2015 às 23:38)

*15,7ºC*
Por enquanto, o vento fraco não permite a inversão térmica.

Máxima: *24,1ºC*
Mínima: *11,6ºC*


----------



## Mike26 (7 Nov 2015 às 23:40)

Boa noite a todos 

Nesta altura ainda estão 19,7ºC e HR a rondar os 82%.


----------



## criz0r (8 Nov 2015 às 00:08)

Boa noite, dia solarengo e bem "Quentinho" aqui pela margem sul. De momento céu limpo, vento nulo e muita humidade.


----------



## Vitor TT (8 Nov 2015 às 02:00)

Ora bem, como parece que o verão está de regresso e pelos vistos por tempo indeterminado, mas ontem ( Sábado ), fui fazer uma voltinha versão reduzida um pouco pelos areais costeiros de Pinheiro da Cruz, para tirar a imagem da "figurinha" que está aqui ao lado das mensagens  e também para o FB, bom mas seria um luxo só para isto e claro que dei ao gatinho, não muito porque efectivamente o tempo acabou por não ser muito, o anoitecer cedo assim o dita, ainda assim deu para umas nocturnas, mas poucas, porque nos sítios que gostava de tirar como as diurnas sozinho nem pensar, aceder ás falésias de noite deve ser algo maravilhoso, mas com companhia, esta como não existe, paciência ,

a começar pela temperatura que fui observando no termo que tenho no jipe, pois é, 27º - 28º C durante quase todo o trajecto, pela zona de Alcácer até a Comporta, nem num dia de verão com mais calor na zona de Alcácer - Grândola, mas a aproximar da linha costeira reduz-se para a casa dos 23º - 25º C, neste caso, teimou em pouco passar dos 26º C, estava esplêndido mesmo junto ás falésias com ausência de vento a ajudar, a anoitecer nem por isso arrefeceu assim tanto, terminei perto da lagoa de  St. André que queria fotografar já de noite, mas está parcialmente vedada, para entrar de carro, possivelmente só a pé, por isso fora de questão,

as imagens foram tiradas praticamente ao lado do parque da campismo da Galé, coloco-as não porque estava convecção ou algo assim, mas pelo aspecto calmo e sereno do tempo, o mar nem por isso, 







Espichel bem lá ao fundo, quando estava a passar a ponte Vasco de Gama reparei que havia muita neblina para os lados do mar, mas surpreendentemente por estes lados até estava claro, o que é raro,






no entanto, uma observação bem mais atenta observo isto, estranhamente abaixo de onde estava quase não havia, nos dois locais onde parei, confesso que já fiz isto varias dezenas de vezes e nunca tinha visto isto,










uma do pôr do sol,






e por fim a majestosa Arrábida,






no regresso, claro que arrefeceu, já na casa dos 17º - 18º C, passando por alguns locais como a seguir ao Poceirão onde chegou aos 15º C, mas a entrar em Lisboa pela PVG, foi quase até aos 21º C,

por agora tenho 16,0º C e mais de 90% Hr.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2015 às 11:20)

Boas

Mínima de 14,5ºC

Agora sol e mais sol, 21,8ºC, 65%Hr, 1025,9hpa  e vento nulo


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2015 às 14:12)

Sigo com 24,1ºC e nem uma brisa se sente


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2015 às 16:05)

Por aqui sigo com uma tarde quente, com a temperatura actual de 28.6ºC
mínima de 16.8ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2015 às 17:03)

Boas

Máxima muito quente pelo 3º dia consecutivo e se 1 dia já é raro...

Máxima de 26,0ºC 
Mínima de 14,5ºC

Rajada máxima 18km/h

Agora estão 24,3ºC, 57%Hr, 1025,3hpa e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2015 às 18:50)

Boas, a máxima por aqui ficou um pouco aquém, registei *20,4ºC*,
Minima: *15,5ºC
*
No inicio de manhã, rapei frio, fazer a estrada do pisão com a inversão por lá instalada, a temperatura caiu 6ºC, durante o percurso, registei *9,4ºC*.


----------



## Geopower (8 Nov 2015 às 18:57)

Mai um dia de temperatura máxima superior a 20 ºC:
22,8ºC
17,5ºC

neste momento temperatura ainda tropical: 20,6ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2015 às 19:35)

Ainda com 20,4ºC e 73%Hr


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Nov 2015 às 20:53)

Mínima: *15,8ºC*
Máxima: *24,4ºC*

Vento fraco.
Dia de sol.
Pressão quase a ultrapassar os 1030 hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2015 às 21:08)

*17,6ºC*

Os dias quentes vão perdurar.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2015 às 21:44)

A noite segue amena estão 18,5ºC, 86%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 00:31)

Mais um dia de "verão"!

Mínima de *16,7ºC* e máxima de *23,0ºC*. Céu limpo como ontem, bruma fraca em terra e nuvens baixas ao longe no oceano, tal e qual como nos meses de verão.

Ligeiramente mais seco, entre 83% e 67%.

E no entanto o vento até rodou para oeste, mantendo-se fraco. Mar ainda mais calmo.

Neste momento estão 18,2ºC e... 84%, mais húmido novamente.

A pressão atmosférica mostra um anticiclone robusto: já chegou aos *1030 hPa* horas atrás.
Aquelas frentes ainda assinaladas às 18h não têm hipótese, estagnam e vão dissipar-se entre os dois centros de altas pressões.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 00:42)

Vitor TT disse:


> as imagens foram tiradas praticamente ao lado do parque da campismo da Galé, coloco-as não porque estava convecção ou algo assim, mas pelo aspecto calmo e sereno do tempo, o mar nem por isso



Bem...  lindas!! Essa neblina da rebentação está fenomenal! O perfil completamente invertido da Arrábida, em relação ao que sempre me habituei a ver, é muito interessante. 
Ainda temos tanta costa bem conservada, estas fotos estão espectaculares!

Anteontem daqui de Carcavelos viu-se o raio verde. Já neste último poente as nuvens baixas triviais no horizonte cancelaram o fenómeno. Mesmo assim ainda houve algo diminuto nas próprias nuvens.


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Nov 2015 às 00:48)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda temos tanta costa bem conservada, estas fotos estão espectaculares!



Receio que nestas em particular não durem por muito tempo, porque nas traseiras estão urbanizações de luxo, o que vale por enquanto é que a crise as fez parar, estas foram tiradas apenas nas imediações do parque de campismo da Galé.


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Nov 2015 às 00:58)

E ontem no Domingo, a habitual volta de bike, apenas entre o Guincho e a ponte 25 Abril , temperatura amena para um Novembro excepto no Raso e apenas no Raso, tenho ver se descubro por lá alguma maquinaria de produzir frio  porque no Guincho até se estava bem, estimo uma temperatura superior a 20º C isto +- pelas 19:00h, vento quase nulo, mesmo no Guincho e Raso, no regresso como esperado e porque a noite já chega cedo a temperatura vai descendo gradualmente, mas nada de frescuras como no Raso, no carro pelas 22:00h tinha 19º C,

deixo umas duas imagens para ilustrar o dia,











tenho neste momento por aqui, 15,1º C e 90% Hr.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 01:09)

Vitor TT disse:


> temperatura amena para um Novembro excepto no Raso e apenas no Raso



Efectivamente houve logo a começar às 16:00 uma quebra da temperatura no Raso, penso talvez que devido a uma rotação do vento para oeste:






Também se notou mais neblina sobre o mar do que no sábado.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2015 às 08:23)

Máximas de Sábado (7/11/2015)

Pegões: *28,5ºC* (A máxima mais alta da rede IPMA)
Lousã(Aeródromo): *28,3ºC*
Coruche: *27,8ºC*
Setubal(Estação de fruticultura): *27,5ºC*
Rio Maior: *27,5ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *27,3ºC*
Alcobaça: *27,1ºC*
Bencanta,Coimbra: *27,1ºC
*

A estação do Cabo Carvoeiro, foi aos *23,9ºC*, dia histórico certamente.


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2015 às 12:07)

Bom dia!

Mais um bonito dia de Sol e bem quente para Novembro, as temperaturas aqui na zona andam nos 22ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Nov 2015 às 12:32)

Temperatura já vai nos 25ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2015 às 12:40)

Boas

Mínima de 14,7ºC

Agora céu limpo e 23,0ºC com 64%Hr e pressão nos 1030,0hpa o vento é nulo...mais um dia de verão


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Nov 2015 às 13:51)

Que Novembro mais anormal :/
Sigo com 25,4 ºC. Não me lembro de ver temperaturas destas em pleno Novembro.
O mais próximo que agora vi foi o de 2007, mas não passou dos 22/23 ºC
Preocupante...no mínimo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2015 às 15:55)

Por aqui mais um dia quente, igual ao dias anteriores, sigo agora com 25.9ºC
Máxima de 26.3ºC
mínima de 14.3ºC
Desde as 9 da manha, que já ando de t-shirt, e no fim do almoço tive de ir buscar os calções ao armário.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Nov 2015 às 16:22)

O meu termómetro registou 26,2 ºC. Neste momento sigo com 24,8 ºC.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 16:26)

Boa tarde

Mínima mais baixa do que ontem, *15,4ºC*.

A máxima está a ser marcada à medida que vai subindo, *23,5ºC* neste momento.

Neblina no horizonte marítimo, bruma em terra, ambas ligeiramente mais espessas do que ontem.

O vento é algo que não se tem notado nestes dias incaracterísticos de "verão", porque, na verdadeira época, dias com estas temperaturas e céu limpo são sempre acompanhados de nortada.
Fraco de oeste, uma aragem apenas.

A motivar a neblina mais presente, HR máxima subiu para *90%*; *65%* nesta altura, o factor temperatura mesmo assim a descê-la. No entanto é notável já algum desconforto térmico ao sol.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 18:35)

Estão aqui as máximas de Novembro de 1931 a 2010, apenas com a falta dos anos 1961-70.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/normais-climatologicas.7197/page-3#post-521901

Hoje aqui em Carcavelos sul, a máxima foi mesmo os *23,5ºC* atingidos entre as 16h e as 16h30.

20,9ºC neste momento depois de um poente com nuvens altas no horizonte, vermelhíssimas. São o resto das frentes que foram dissipadas pela intensificação da crista anticiclónica.





Pressão atmosférica máxima dos últimos dias atingida a meio da manhã:

*1032,4 hPa*


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 19:05)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Sigo com 25,4 ºC. Não me lembro de ver temperaturas destas em pleno Novembro.



Lisboa, Ajuda em 1931-60, máxima absoluta de *26,5ºC*! Anda lá próximo.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 19:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dunas de Mira: *27,3ºC*
> Alcobaça: *27,1ºC*
> Bencanta,Coimbra: *27,1ºC
> *
> ...



Valores das três primeiras a rondar o excepcional, apenas a algumas décimas dos máximos de 1931-60.

C.Carvoeiro a 1,1ºC do máximo de 1931-60.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Nov 2015 às 19:13)

Máxima: *25,3ºC*
Mínima:* 14,9ºC*
Vento nulo.
Pressão quase nos 1033 hPa.

Acho que é a primeira vez que me lembro desde a minha existência que cheguei a casa pelas 19h de manga curta quase a meio de Novembro


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2015 às 19:17)

Boas tardes/noites

Sigo com *16,9ºC*

Extremos térmicos: *13,8ºC* / *22,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2015 às 21:10)

Bem, grande subida de temperatura!
Registo agora *19,1ºC*
Incrivel como a corrente de leste ainda representa  calor, e estamos nós practicamente em meados de Novembro...


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2015 às 21:25)

Boas

Máxima alta de *25,4ºC *
Mínima de 14,7ºC

Rajada máxima 10km/H

Agora estão 19,3ºC, 72%Hr, 1029,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 21:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Máximas de Sábado (7/11/2015)
> 
> Pegões: *28,5ºC* (A máxima mais alta da rede IPMA)
> Lousã(Aeródromo): *28,3ºC*
> ...



Onde é que as encontraste? Registaste mais? Vou incluí-las na análise de comparação com os máximos absolutos das Normais.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2015 às 21:45)

StormRic disse:


> Onde é que as encontraste? Registaste mais? Vou incluí-las na análise de comparação com os máximos absoluots das Normais.



No resumo diário, apareceu foi mais tarde que o normal.
Não, não registei mais nada.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 21:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> No resumo diario, apareceu foi mais tarde que o normal.



 então perdi-o, embora tenha voltado a procurá-lo mais tarde do que o normal. Por acaso não ficaste com o mapa?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2015 às 22:07)

StormRic disse:


> então perdi-o, embora tenha voltado a procurá-lo mais tarde do que o normal. Por acaso não ficaste com o mapa?



Lamento em dizer, mas nada mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 22:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Lamento em dizer, mas nada mesmo.



Não tem importância, conseguiste "salvar" aquelas que eram realmente as mais significativas e estavam perto do máximos absolutos, isso é que é importante . Tens ideia de qual teria sido a máxima de S.Gens?


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Nov 2015 às 22:40)

StormRic disse:


> Efectivamente houve logo a começar às 16:00 uma quebra da temperatura no Raso, penso talvez que devido a uma rotação do vento para oeste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não sei se estaria na casa dos 19º - 19,5º C como no gráfico, na ciclovia a sensação era de +- 15 º - 16º, sentia-se mesmo frio, mas como a estação fica mais junto ao mar talvez "ganhe" uns grauzitos, numa próxima, se estiver as mesmas condições vou até junto a estação para ver se observo alguma variação positiva em relação a ciclovia,


incrível, neste momento ainda tenho 17,1º C e 77% Hr.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2015 às 22:48)

Bom arrefecimento, agora, estão *15,6ºC
*
PS: Não StormRic, não faço ideia o valor dessa estação, nem olhei para ela.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Nov 2015 às 22:48)

Em *meia hora subiu 2,5ºC* pelas 21h, isto nem no Verão!!

Chegou aos *20ºC* à pouco!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2015 às 00:27)

*15,1ºC.*

As inversões térmicas vao se intensificando à medida que a semana avança.

*Seiça,Ourem  *segue nos *7,8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2015 às 01:37)

Intrigantes as temperaturas à meia-noite:






Enquanto que Aljezur e Colares comportam-se como se esperava, com as inversões a funcionar, o que se passará com a Praia da Rainha? Tem a temperatura mais alta de todo o território, partilhando com as estações de Lisboa.
Como o vento está ligeiro de nordeste, avanço a hipótese de estar a receber o ar proveniente da ilha de calor de Lisboa. Mesmo assim parece-me demais.

Poente vermelho de ontem, chegada das nuvens altas, farrapos da frente dissipada.

Mar calmo, ainda com uma pequena ondulação de fundo:





O sol "afogado" nos cirrus:










Laivos de carmesim:










E uns raios crepusculares muito ténues:





Com estas cores do poente, amanhã só pode fazer calor, mas depois de uma fria madrugada.

16,5ºC neste momento, vai abaixo dos 15ºC provavelmente, a não ser que a ligeira brisa de Leste traga o calor de Lisboa.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2015 às 01:51)

StormRic disse:


> Intrigantes as temperaturas à meia-noite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, mas se repares em outros sitios tambem está vento de NE e as inversões seguem no seu ritmo, e na dinâmica de cada respectivo vale digamos assim. Não vês nenhum vale a ter um disparo de temperatura devido a rotacao do vento, como acontece num topo, porque lá está, um vale tem uma dinamica propria, e as brisas de inversões que por lá ocorrem é que mandam, partindo do pressuposto que está sempre vento muito fraco ou quase nulo. A meu ver a questão é mesmo a velocidade do vento na praia da Rainha, como se trata de uma inversão peculiar os 9 km/h  de vento é como representassem "vendaval" para a dita inversão, e lá se vai ela, agora claro misturando-se com lestada, claro que a temperatura dispara(ainda mais).
_________

Sigo com *14,3ºC*


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2015 às 12:26)

Boas!

Mais um dia desta espécie de Verão tardio, no entanto é de realçar que as mínimas têm descido apesar das máximas estarem altas para a época em que nos encontramos.

Por agora céu limpo, temperaturas a rondar os 21/22ºC e bastantes e ruidosas explosões no Campo de Tiro de Alcochete.


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2015 às 14:03)

Boas

Mínima de 11,7ºC

Agora céu limpo e tempo muito quente diria tórrido para esta altura do ano...estão 25,6ºC e vão 5 dias seguidos nisto


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Nov 2015 às 15:54)

9h30m no Campus dia de sol sem nuvens e excelente temperatura. Assim:






Reparei que a minha tangerineira anã pela primeira vez tem uma flor  Assim:


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2015 às 18:49)

Por aqui foi mais um dia quente, que já anda a enganar algumas árvores, que vão despontando algumas flores, como se tivessem agora na Primavera.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2015 às 19:58)

Boas noites,

T.máxima: *21,2ºC*
T.actual: *15,7ºC
_______
*
Bons extremos em *Seiça,Ourem*:* 4,5ºC / 24,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2015 às 21:27)

Máxima de hoje *25,6ºC*

Agora estão 17,6ºC mas como já vai havendo inverssão junto ao solo estão 15,2ºC


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2015 às 22:18)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Reparei que a minha tangerineira anã pela primeira vez tem uma flor  Assim:



Rega-a bem, desde que o vaso tenha drenagem na base. Vai dar as primeiras tangerinas! Bem me lembro de quando plantei a laranjeira no quintal e a festa das primeiras laranjinhas. As mais deliciosas laranjas que alguma vez comi, não se compara o apanhar e comer logo com o comprar no super-mercado.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2015 às 22:24)

Sigo com* 14,8ºC,* vai-se aproximando da temperatura minima que foi *13,8ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2015 às 22:28)

E continua o outono saudoso do verão.

Mínima de *15,6ºC*, ainda não foi desta que desceu dos 15 como eu pensava. Máxima mantém-se em valores bem acima da média (mas não excepcionais, a não ser pela persistência, o Outubro foi quente, o Novembro quente segue): *23,4ºC*.

Neblinas matinais, bem visíveis e densas no interior da península de Setúbal, mantém-se a humidade elevada. No entanto hoje até desceu aos *59%* logo a seguir a registar-se a temperatura máxima, pelas 16h. Estranho foi que, apenas uma hora depois do ocaso, já tivesse subido à máxima do dia, *83%* (durante a madrugada chegara aos 81%).

Bandeiras caídas ou fracamente mexidas pela brisa de nordeste pela manhã; de oeste pela tarde. Mar calmo. As gaivotas têm vindo acampar no parque de estacionamento .


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2015 às 23:07)

Vai um pouco tarde, mas deixo aqui uns registos de uma arvore de grande porte que caiu com a ventania de 17 de Outubro, junto ao guincho.
A foto foi tirada no passado Domingo.
















__________

Sigo com *14,4ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Nov 2015 às 23:14)

Boas noites.

Por aqui continuam os dias amenos, mais um dia de t-shirt e calções  Apesar disso, a mínima até foi fresquinha, *11.4ºC* (em contraste com as mínimas das serras envolventes, que rondaram os *15ºC*, claramente situação de inversão térmica).

Por agora sigo com 14,3ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Nov 2015 às 23:14)

Mínima: *14,9ºC*
Máxima:* 24,9ºC*
Vento fraco.

10 graus certinhos de amplitude térmica.
De salientar os quase 19ºC pelas 00h e às 2h15 estavam 18,5ºC 

Por estes lados pelas 21h está bem fresco, mas em Lisboa aquilo até se estava bem de manga curta.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2015 às 23:38)

A temperatura continua a cair bem, registo já *13,7ºC* ( actual minima).


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2015 às 00:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> registos de uma arvore de grande porte que caiu com a ventania de 17 de Outubro, junto ao guincho.
> A foto foi tirada no passado Domingo.



 grande árvore. Estava claramente desprotegida, à sua volta já as vizinhas tinham desaparecido. Apesar do tronco ter um aspecto saudável parece que se nota perda de raízes. As árvores são, na maior parte das espécies, um ser comunitário. Muitas descobertas científicas têm sido feitas recentemente sobre a comunicação entre árvores e também sobre o modo como interagem (agem, este é mesmo o termo) com outras espécies vivas, desde os fungos do solo (fundamentais) às espécies animais. A plantação isolada de árvores ou o seu isolamento progressivo vai contra a sua natureza. Afinal a maior parte dos seres vivos são comunidades. Cada indivíduo ele próprio é uma amálgama organizada e simbiótica de inúmeras espécies, desde bactérias, fungos e líquens até outras maiores. Temos tanto que aprender ainda.



jonas_87 disse:


> A temperatura continua a cair bem, registo já *13,7ºC* ( actual minima).



 e vai mesmo a pique hoje. Aqui já estão *16,0ºC*, menos 1,2ºC do que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2015 às 00:08)

Bem, Seiça segue nos *6,4ºC*, talvez  nesta madrugada ocorra primeira geada por lá.
No Pisão/Vale do Cabreiro a temperatura deve ser seguir nos *8ºC* ( é sempre menos 6ºC ( às vezes mais) que a minha localização em madrugadas de vento nulo).


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2015 às 00:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> No Pisão/Vale do Cabreiro a temperatura deve ser seguir nos *8ºC* ( é sempre menos 6ºC ( às vezes mais) que a minha localização em madrugadas de vento nulo).



Acho que o vale da Malveira também está em boas condições de inversão. É interessante que o Vitor no passado fim de semana já tinha sentido na zona do Raso um descida inesperada de temperatura.


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2015 às 01:07)

Aqui sigo com 11,8°C


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2015 às 01:32)

miguel disse:


> Aqui sigo com 11,8°C



 esta vai ser a madrugada mais fria.

Aqui ainda vai nos 15,3ºC mas já está batida a mínima do mês corrente.






Praia da Rainha lidera a descida. A fruticultura aí ao lado também arrefeceu bem.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2015 às 02:07)

Fotos de ontem, dia 10.

Neblina na barra e na península de Setúbal, ao amanhecer:








Mar calmo, bom para a pesca. O Queen Elizabeth a chegar a Lisboa:







Calmaria todo o dia. Alguns cirrus lá ao longe ao poente:







Cores fantásticas quando o sol mergulhava além do horizonte:


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2015 às 09:14)

Por aqui mínima fresca de 12.9ºC
Sigo agora com uma manha de sol, e com 14.3ºC
Muito orvalho tem caído nestas últimas noites, devido ao arrefecimento.
Em alguns vales que estejam mais protegidos do sol, o orvalho mantem-se, mesmo durante o dia inteiro.


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2015 às 13:10)

Boas

Mínima fria a mais baixa deste Outono até agora... *10,2ºC*

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e tempo muito quentinho 22,8ºC e já teve 23,8ºC


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2015 às 16:38)

Boa tarde

A mínima finalmente desceu dos 15º, e dos 14º, e quase que também dos 13º:  *13,2ºC* à volta das 7h30!
Mas a amplitude térmica diurna não esticou, e a máxima também se ressentiu, *21,6ºC* cerca de uma hora depois  da culminação do sol.

Notavelmente mais húmido, entre *88% e 65%*, muita neblina espessa que oculta até a Caparica e faz o céu fundir-se com o horizonte.
*Halo solar 22º* fraco formado pelo véu de cirrostratus e cirrus; *sun dogs* começam a aparecer.

Há uma bruma/fumo estranho a sueste sobre talvez a linha de costa da península de Setúbal.

O vento, claro, não existe, as bandeiras pendentes às vezes oscilam um pouco com a aragem de oeste.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2015 às 17:34)

*20,0ºC* neste momento, nem esperou pelo ocaso para começar a descer depressa. Os cirrus tornaram-se mais espessos no horizonte, hoje não há sol poente.

A bruma/neblina a sueste subiu suficientemente acima da superfície para já se ver a Caparica.


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2015 às 17:40)

Boas

Mínima: *10,2ºC*
Máxima: *24,3ºC*

Rajada máxima: 2km/h 

Agora estão 20,1ºC, 70%Hr e vento nulo pois claro


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2015 às 19:39)

De salientar que ontem pelas 18h reparei que a calçada já estava toda molhada, grande papel da humidade.

Mínima: *12,9ºC*
Máxima: *25,9ºC*

Pela hora de almoço e até ao pôr do sol, para sueste estava esbranquiçado. Corriam alguns cirrus no céu. Dia bem abafado.

Estação WU Amadora está morta, pelo que agora só tenho a minha salvadora, a estação do Cacém 

Edit: Acredito que haja algum erro na máxima por excesso, não acho que estivesse tanto calor hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2015 às 20:26)

Boas noites,

Sigo com *16,9ºC*.

Extremos térmicos: *11,9ºC* / *20,4ºC
*
Bem interessante o padrão térmico aqui na zona hoje na volta de bike, impressionante que mal descia uma pequena cova (cruzando a linha de água) a temperatura caia logo 3/4ºC, as inversões estão realmente fortes.
Às 18:15 registei um minimo de *12,3ºC* no vale do Cabreiro, o máximo foi *19,1ºC* (às 19:20) no paredão. 
Registei outra boa inversão, eram 18:40 ( *12,9ºC*) aqui:

https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7280...4!1s-Zb9Gz47JPfMuOd4S6hS_A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

*Seiça* terá tido certamente a 1ª geada da epoca, *3,4ºC* de minima.


----------



## lm1960 (11 Nov 2015 às 21:47)

Boas,

Hoje foi um dia mau para o "chinês", as eólicas quase paradas....


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2015 às 21:48)

Temperatura em descida mais acentuada do que ontem: 17,0ºC há minutos. Talvez a mínima desça abaixo dos 13ºC.

O céu esteve pouco fotogénico. Estes são os aspectos do poente, que eu chamo de "enfarruscado", cores desmaiadas e rapidamente escureceu, resultado de o horizonte longínquo estar bloqueado por nuvens espessas.

Um "falso halo", estava lá um halo muito ténue mas estes cirrus arqueados tentaram dar uma ajuda ao seu realçe:











E o sol desapareceu sem deixar rasto, literalmente:











O desenrolar do final da tarde e anoitecer em time-lapse mostra que estas nuvens, mesmo sendo de altitude, deslocavam-se lentamente e sem organização, nada a esperar de especial vindo daquele horizonte, nas próximas horas ou até dias provavelmente:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Nov 2015 às 23:13)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia ameno precedido de uma manhã fresca, mínima de *11,0ºC*.

Neste momento 14,8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2015 às 00:12)

Exactamente a mesma temperatura que ontem à mesma hora, *15,9ºC*. Mas ligeiramente menos húmido, 78% (ontem 82%).

A mínima deve ir rondar os 13ºC portanto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2015 às 09:17)

A manha aqui começou com um lindo sol, e sigo agora com 14.5ºC
mínima de 12.7ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Nov 2015 às 11:46)

Mínima: *12,8ºC*

Temperatura a subir a pique, já nos 22ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2015 às 13:37)

Boas

Mínima de 11,8ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e tempo quente 24,4ºC com 55%Hr


----------



## DaniFR (12 Nov 2015 às 13:58)

Boa tarde

Por aqui, as inversões térmicas não têm sido muito intensas, mas as mínimas vão descendo ao longo dos dias:
Dia 9: *10,7ºC*
Dia 10: *9,4ºC*
Dia 11: *8,7ºC*
Dia 12: *7,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2015 às 14:24)

DaniFR disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Por aqui, as inversões térmicas não têm sido muito intensas, mas as mínimas vão descendo ao longo dos dias:
> Dia 9: *10,7ºC*
> ...



No fim de semana vai ocorrer um novo arrefecimento em termos de mínimas, é possível que tenhas mínimas na ordem dos 4/5ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Nov 2015 às 14:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> No fim de semana vai ocorrer um novo arrefecimento em termos de mínimas, é possível que tenhas mínimas na ordem dos 4/5ºC.


Espero que sim. No ano passado, nesta altura, já tinha registado uma mínima de 3,8ºC.


----------



## Geopower (12 Nov 2015 às 15:46)

Condições atuais em  Telheiras: céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas; 20.8ºC; vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:
15,2ºC
21,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2015 às 15:50)

Boa tarde,

Agradável mais este dia, desta vez marcado por céu muito nublado por Cirrostratus.

Mínima de *12,9ºC* e actuais 19,5ºC, depois de um valor máximo de *20,0ºC*.

56% de humidade e 1024 hPa de pressão. Vento, em geral, fraco.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2015 às 17:57)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *13,2ºC*, manteve-se entre as 7h e as 8h. Máxima a descer, apenas *20,9ºC*, devido em parte à cobertura de nebulosidade alta, cirrostratus e cirrus. *Halo solar 22º* melhor marcado do que ontem.
*Poente vermelho* numa faixa do horizonte, por cima de nebulosidade baixa junto ao mar. A imagem de satélite ao fim da tarde mostra como é extensa a área coberta pelas nuvens cirriformes. Notável também o nevoeiro no vale do Douro e do Ebro. As nuvens altas deslocam-se de sul encurvando para NNE.






Ao amanhecer a neblina espessa já tapava a outra margem, apenas se vislumbrando de forma ténue os cimos da Arrábida. De noite e madrugada o mar esteve ruidoso com a chegada de alguma *ondulação de fundo*, também visível na foto a entrar a barra:





A humidade mantém-se alta, entre *85%* e *71%*.
O vento continua praticamente ausente. Apenas ao amanhecer soprava fraco de nordeste e ao entardecer havia uma aragem de oeste.

Halo solar à tarde:


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2015 às 18:10)

Mais um dia quente por aqui, mas durante a tarde já deu pra ver algumas nuvens.
Máxima  24.8ºC
actual 20.8ºC
Hoje acordei com o sol do chilrear dos pássaros, que estavam todos contentes com o sol, logo aos despontar da manha.


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2015 às 18:33)

Boas!

Inicio de manhã fresco, com algum nevoeiro principalmente no vale do Almansor. Durante a tarde bastantes nuvens altas passaram por aqui originando um pôr do Sol difuso.

Por agora estão 17ºC


----------



## Pisfip (12 Nov 2015 às 18:55)

Boa tarde! 

Incrivelmente o anticiclone deixou escapar dois curtos aguaceiros aqui em Fátima. 
Temp. atual: 15°c


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2015 às 19:34)

Pisfip disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Incrivelmente o anticiclone deixou escapar dois curtos aguaceiros aqui em Fátima.
> Temp. atual: 15°c



 podes descrever um pouco melhor o que ocorreu?


----------



## Pisfip (12 Nov 2015 às 19:47)

Talvez o efeito orogrográfico da serra... A prova esta mesmo nas novas imagens de radar das 18:35.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2015 às 20:24)

Pisfip disse:


> Talvez o efeito orogrográfico da serra... A prova esta mesmo nas novas imagens de radar das 18:35.



Continuo sem perceber:
- a que horas foi? 18:35 mesmo? quanto tempo durou?
- foi observado o quê? Pingos? Chuva fraca? Chuvisco? Molhou o chão? Acumulou?
- observação à vista ou medida em estação?
- havia/houve nevoeiro?


----------



## Pisfip (12 Nov 2015 às 20:28)

Não foi orvalho, não houve registo  de nevoeiro desde a madrugada. Tratou se de escassos chuviscos. 
Eram 18:30. 
Tambem tenho duvidas, do que terá sido. A verdade é que o aspeto de algumas nuvens pela tarde não foi so composto por nebulosidade alta.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2015 às 20:31)

Pisfip disse:


> A prova esta mesmo nas novas imagens de radar das 18:35



Curiosamente a imagem das 18:35 até é das que acusa menos ecos ou pseudo-ecos. Mais adiante há ecos muito mais intensos.



Pisfip disse:


> Tratou se de escassos chuviscos.
> Eram 18:30.



Mas observaste mesmo à vista os chuviscos ou é dedução pelo estado do chão?


----------



## Pisfip (12 Nov 2015 às 20:31)

Pisfip disse:


> Não foi orvalho, não houve registo  de nevoeiro desde a madrugada. Tratou se de escassos chuviscos.
> Eram 18:30.
> Tambem tenho duvidas, do que terá sido. A verdade é que o aspeto de algumas nuvens pela tarde não foi so composto por nebulosidade alta.


Não acumulou como é evidente mas chegou a molhar o chão.


----------



## Pisfip (12 Nov 2015 às 20:33)

Observei mesmo


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2015 às 20:41)

Boas noites,

A saga da temperatura máxima  superior a *20ºC* lá teve um interregno por aqui, registei *19,7ºC*
T.minima: *12,1ºC*
T.actual:* 16,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2015 às 21:52)

Aspecto do céu ao poente de hoje. E o mar com boa ondulação, vento nulo ou fraco, condições ideais para o surf e bodyboard aqui em Carcavelos, acrescido do efeito especial desta praia proporcionando uma alternância de _esquerdas e direitas _(ondas que rebentam da direita para a esquerda ou inversamente, em relação ao sentido de aproximação à praia; na imagem, por exemplo, é uma direita). 







Note-se o incremento da nebulosidade baixa sobre o oceano.

E hoje voltou a ficar vermelho, embora sem se ter visto o sol (oculto pelas nuvens baixas):






Há um ténue pilar solar que indica onde o sol se situava, já abaixo do horizonte.


Nesta altura, *16,8ºC e 79%*, ligeiramente mais fresco e mais húmido, em relação a ontem à mesma hora.

Continuam as "ondas" das frentes a dissipar-se na "praia" do anticiclone:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Nov 2015 às 23:16)

Boa noite.

Um dia semelhante aos últimos, noite fresca, dia ameno. Mínima de *10,2ºC*.

Por agora 15,7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2015 às 23:57)

Boa noite!

Vai refrescando bem por aqui, nota-se também alguma névoa.

A minha estação marca *12.6ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2015 às 00:00)

Máxima: *24,1ºC* (O Cacém aquece bem )


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2015 às 10:43)

Boas!

Por aqui temos nevoeiro, não tão denso como nas primeiras horas da manhã, mas ainda subsiste. No satélite nota-se que vastas áreas dos vales do Douro e Tejo se encontram sob nevoeiro:


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Nov 2015 às 12:36)

Por aqui a manha acordou com nevoeiro, que ainda persiste em alguns vales.


----------



## Geopower (13 Nov 2015 às 12:59)

a reportar de Glória do Ribatejo:  Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado. Neste momento céu pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2015 às 13:02)

Boas

Mínima de 11,5ºC

Agora céu limpo com alguma neblina ao longe, vento nulo e 20,4ºC...este tempo é vira o disco e toca o mesmo até chateia...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Nov 2015 às 13:42)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por aqui temos nevoeiro, não tão denso como nas primeiras horas da manhã, mas ainda subsiste. No satélite nota-se que vastas áreas dos vales do Douro e Tejo se encontram sob nevoeiro:


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Nov 2015 às 13:48)

Boas!
Atualmente estão 19,5°C e neste momento o céu está super esbranquiçado, parece que a poeira do saara veio visitar-nos 
A mínima foi de 15°C


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Nov 2015 às 15:08)

StormRic disse:


> Fotos de ontem, dia 10.
> 
> Neblina na barra e na península de Setúbal, ao amanhecer:



A famosa onda do Bugio onde foi realizado este ano o documentário Mar da Calha.

Link Documentário Mar da Calha: http://www.redbull.com/pt/pt/surfing/stories/1331731928763/estreia-on-line


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2015 às 17:35)

Boas

A máxima foi mais baixa que nos últimos dias ainda assim foi bastante ameno o dia!
Máxima de 21,9ºC
Mínima de 11,5ºC
Rajada máxima 16km/h

Agora 18,4ºC, 77%Hr, 1028,4hpa e vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2015 às 18:14)

Eu à espera de um dia quente como os outros e fui sem casaco, o feitiço virou-se e fiquei com frio  Pela tarde o sol começou a ser tapado por nebulosidade alta e poeira.

Máxima:* 21,3ºC*
Mínima: *13ºC*
Vento fraco e fresco.

Aqui vai as minhas tentativas de tirar fotos ao pôr-do-sol, com a pratica vai-se lá, tenho é de começar a tirar mais vezes  (Desculpem mais uma vez, lente suja, só reparei depois no computador)


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2015 às 18:56)

Tiagolco disse:


>



Essa imagem de satélite faz corar a imagem que eu tinha postado! Muito melhor! 

Mais um dia de Sol por aqui, mas hoje não aqueceu tanto e parece que está a arrefecer mais rápido, veremos se temos boas inversões!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Nov 2015 às 20:11)

MSantos disse:


> Essa imagem de satélite faz corar a imagem que eu tinha postado! Muito melhor!
> 
> Mais um dia de Sol por aqui, mas hoje não aqueceu tanto e parece que está a arrefecer mais rápido, veremos se temos boas inversões!


se quiseres toma o link!
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?area=eu


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2015 às 20:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> se quiseres toma o link!
> http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?area=eu



Obrigado! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Parece que o nevoeiro hoje vai instalar-se mais cedo aqui em Santo Estêvão, já se nota.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Nov 2015 às 21:14)

Por aqui sigo já com 17.4ºC.
A noite segue estrelada, nao se nota a presença de nevoeiro ainda.


----------



## david 6 (13 Nov 2015 às 22:31)

de volta a Fajarda (Coruche) a minima da semana foi de *6.6ºC* e a máxima foi de *25.1ºC*

por agora já está nevoeiro e já vou com *9.9ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2015 às 23:02)

Boas,

T.maxima: *19,9ºC*
T.acutal: *14,1ºC
________
*
Surgiu uma nova estação meteorológica (wunderground)  na cidade de* Alcacer do Sal. 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALA11*


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2015 às 23:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> T.maxima: *19,9ºC*
> T.acutal: *14,1ºC
> ...




Aqui a mínima subiu 1º e a máxima desceu 0,1ºC, portanto *14,2ºC* e *20,8ºC*.

De resto uma cópia quase perfeita do dia de ontem, cirrus, cirrostratus, laivos de halo solar, poente vermelho nos cirrus ao longe. Muita neblina, o nevoeiro do Tejo não chegou até à barra.
Humidade relativa entre os *90%* e os *72%*, ligeiramente mais húmido do que ontem.
Eu a dizer a que era uma cópia perfeita, mas até já vai havendo algumas diferenças significativas, uma delas é o vento que resolveu aparecer, já um pouco ontem à noite e hoje ao fim da tarde, de oeste, quase que chegava a moderado.


 boa novidade essa estação em Alcácer, permitirá interessantes comparações numa zona em que as estações são escassas. Sujeita a inversões, pelos vistos, já vai com 11ºC; Moita com 10ºC e Canha com 9ºC!

Corrijo: ontem a máxima foi só 20,4ºC, portanto hoje subiu 0,4ºC.

Neste momento estão 15,1ºC quase um grau a menos do que ontem à mesma hora. Veremos se a mínima vai aos 13ºC ou menos.


----------



## david 6 (13 Nov 2015 às 23:52)

*8.5ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Nov 2015 às 02:49)

Interessante, temperatura chegou aos *12,8ºC *às 2h, mas com o aumento da intensidade do vento de NE a temperatura subiu 2ºC em menos de meia hora.

Atual: *15,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2015 às 07:26)

Boas,

Minima : *12,0ºC*
Actual: *14,1ºC
*
Nova geada em *Seiça*, minima de *2,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2015 às 08:15)

Top Inversões 7:00 - Rede IPMA

Dunas de Mira: *4,5ºC*
Valdonas,Tomar: *4,5ºC*
Alcobaça: *4,5ºC*
Coruche: *5,2ºC*
Rio Maior: *6,1ºC*


Na próxima  madrugada as inversões serão mais intensas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2015 às 09:33)

Por aqui o dia acordou logo com sol, sem nevoeiro.
E também com uma valente carga de orvalho.
Sigo agora com 14ºC
mínima de 11.2ºC


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2015 às 10:13)

Boas!

Noite de nevoeiro com mínima de *6.9ºC* na minha estação, por agora o Sol brilha e a temperatura sobe.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2015 às 11:31)

Boas

Mínima de 9,8ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e 18,7ºC

Continua o tédio....


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2015 às 11:52)

minha por aqui foi de *5.3ºC *

por agora vou com *18.7ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2015 às 15:26)

Mais uma tarde de tosta por aqui... estão 23,6ºC vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2015 às 15:54)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com *19,2ºC*
_____

Extremos de ontem: *13,4ºC* / *19,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2015 às 16:03)

Boas

Máxima de hoje ficou nos quentes 23,8ºC

Agora estão 22,8ºC


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2015 às 16:04)

Loucura no tefigrama de hoje em Lisboa. Brutais variações térmicas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2015 às 16:35)

Por aqui mais um dia de sol, a máxima chegou aos 26.6ºC
actual de 23.4ºC


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2015 às 16:41)

Boa tarde

Mínima ainda não desceu aos 13º, foi de *13,1ºC* à volta das 7h30; máxima de *20,9ºC* pouco antes das 16h, altura em que a humidade relativa era mínima, 69%. A HR mais alta nem foi atingida de madrugada mas logo após a meia-noite, 90%, descendo regularmente mesmo com a temperatura a baixar, nítida mudança de massa de ar coincidente com o vento fraco virar para Leste.



Orion disse:


> Loucura no tefigrama de hoje em Lisboa. Brutais variações térmicas.



Penso que haverá uma relação com a grande mistura de direcções dos fluxos em várias altitudes, mesmo próximas umas das outras, como se pode observar na evolução dos últimos dois dias.

Anteontem, dia 12, amanhecer:

Tarde e anoitecer:

Ontem dia 13, amanhecer:

Entardecer e ocasos (Sol e Lua):

Especialmente entre a manhã e o entardecer de ontem observa-se a mudança geral de direcção do movimento da nebulosidade alta, de um fluxo de Sul passa-se para NNE, mas mesmo quando vinha de sul, durante a manhã, cruzavam-se cirrus e rastos que estavam em níveis muito próximos e cuja separação só é possível de observar pela aceleração do movimento. Há rastos que se formam e deslocam de SSE enquanto outros se movem para Leste, empurrados de SSW. E cruzam-se ainda com cirrus vindos já de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2015 às 16:57)

Por aqui  já vai arrefecendo, com ajuda do vento nulo.
*17,9ºC
*
Extremos:* 12,1ºC / 19,5ºC*


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2015 às 17:16)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que haverá uma relação com a grande mistura de direcções dos fluxos em várias altitudes, mesmo próximas umas das outras, como se pode observar na evolução dos últimos dois dias.



Aposto mais em erro da sonda. Se vires à direita não há grandes diferenças na direção dos ventos. E as variações são grandes demais para serem credíveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2015 às 17:57)

*15,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2015 às 18:51)

Orion disse:


> Aposto mais em erro da sonda. Se vires à direita não há grandes diferenças na direção dos ventos. E as variações são grandes demais para serem credíveis.



É possível. Hoje já não havia nebulosidade alguma para se analisar, céu completamente limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2015 às 19:48)

8,9ºC de mínima segundo o sensor da varanda.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2015 às 20:15)

Seiça segue já nos 7,9 graus,  mais uma madrugada de geada a caminho.


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2015 às 20:33)

maxima foi de 21.7ºC

já vai arrefecendo *12.5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2015 às 21:51)

*10.7ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2015 às 22:49)

A última noite fez, pela primeira vez este Outono, colocar a temperatura abaixo dos 10ºC, mínima de *9,8ºC*.

Neste momento já nos 12,8ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Nov 2015 às 00:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Seiça segue já nos 7,9 graus,  mais uma madrugada de geada a caminho.



Seiça, um mundo à parte, já com *4,9ºC*






http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Nov 2015 às 00:20)

Mínima: *12,8ºC*
Máxima: *22,7ºC
*
Vento fraco a nulo


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2015 às 00:22)

Sensíveis diferenças em relação a ontem à mesma hora: temperatura mais alta 0,8ºC, *15,3ºC*, e menos húmido, *80%* (ontem 90%).

Verificou-se até uma paragem gradual da descida e um ligeiro aumento desde pouco antes da meia-noite. Uma massa de ar diferente está a ser transportada pelo anticiclone, de sueste.


----------



## david 6 (15 Nov 2015 às 00:55)

*8.6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2015 às 03:05)

Boa madrugada, 

Bem por estas bandas isto está interessante, sigo com *15,5ºC*!
Ha pouco fiz a estrada do *Pisão*, o termometro do carro marcou *7ºC*, bruta inversão, e possivelmente esse valor é mais baixo na zona onde vale mais estreita, a caminho do Cabreiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2015 às 03:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Seiça, um mundo à parte, já com *4,9ºC*



Bem dita a hora que o proprietário meteu os dados online, quando a estação surgiu comentava na altura com @DaniFR que o local tinha um potencial tremendo, e passado uns tempos já foram registados valores notáveis tais como, minima perto dos -7ºC, e amplitude térmica diaria de 30ºC.
Esta estação veio bater outra estação que apresenta inversões igualmente fortes, a de Tomar, que pertence ao membro @lsalvador , é obra.

Seiça segue nos *3,4ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2015 às 12:02)

Esta noite passei por alguns locais frios.

Em Bucelas, pelas 23:13h. Em Lisboa estavam 16 ºC no aeroporto à mesma hora.








Em Lisboa, 3h depois, ainda estava esta temperatura.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2015 às 12:03)

Boas

Mínima de 9,3ºC

Agora sol, vento nulo e 20,0ºC com 71%Hr


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2015 às 12:14)

Mais um dia de sol, sigo com 19.7ºC
mínima de 12ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2015 às 12:49)

Temperatura actual: *18,5ºC*
A minima foi uma miséria, registei *13,7ºC.*


----------



## david 6 (15 Nov 2015 às 13:05)

por aqui mais uma minima baixa mas (+0.4ºC comparado a ontem) foi de *5.7ºC*
actual de *20.4ºC*


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2015 às 15:21)

Sigo com 21,7ºC

A máxima até ao momento foi de 22,4ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Nov 2015 às 17:33)

Boas! Atualmente estão 18,6°C
Estive este fim de semana em Sintra e os dias foram bastante frescos mas sentia-se algum calor ao sol.
Deixo aqui uma fotografia que tirei ontem à noite, com o Castelo dos Mouros iluminado pela bandeira de França




Foi muito comovente


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Nov 2015 às 18:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem dita a hora que o proprietário meteu os dados online, quando a estação surgiu comentava na altura com @DaniFR que o local tinha um potencial tremendo, e passado uns tempos já foram registados valores notáveis tais como, minima perto dos -7ºC, e amplitude térmica diaria de 30ºC.
> Esta estação veio bater outra estação que apresenta inversões igualmente fortes, a de Tomar, que pertence ao membro @lsalvador , é obra.
> 
> Seiça segue nos *3,4ºC*


Boas
Sim o local é tremendo, Já tive oportunudade de la ir bisbilhotar mas, infelizmente sem poder tirar fotos.
Tem muito pouca exposição solar, fica "colado" com uma ribeira e alinhado com um vale que descarrega o ar mesmo em cima da PWS..

Aqui na Barosa ainda não foi hoje que descemos dos 5.0C
Nestes dias de inversao o WU retira a minha estaçao do mapa e ainda nao os consegui convencer que tenho tudo ok.
Nem com 2 pws ao mesmo tempo!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2015 às 20:59)

Boas noites,

T.maxima: *18,7ºC*
T.actual: *14,9ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Nov 2015 às 21:27)

Mínima: *13,1ºC*
Máxima: *22ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2015 às 21:59)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> Sim o local é tremendo, Já tive oportunudade de la ir bisbilhotar mas, infelizmente sem poder tirar fotos.
> Tem muito pouca exposição solar, fica "colado" com uma ribeira e alinhado com um vale que descarrega o ar mesmo em cima da PWS..



Boas Whortas,

Por acaso gostava de ver umas fotos da zona, pois é um vale com orientação O-E, a vertente Norte faz sombra na zona da estação,verdade está mesmo em cima da ribeira de Seiça.
Vem muito ar frio pelo vale abaixo, mas se repares em determinados momentos da madrugada faz brisa de sul, que está relacionado com valente valeiro exactamente a sul da estação e origina a brisa desse mesmo quadrante.
Vales em meios selvagens, são do melhor em termos de inversão, outro ponto que parece ter  grande potencial é  o vale do Nabão, aquele troço Casal da Igreja - Agroal deve ser um briol. 
________________

Temperatura actual: *15,0ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (15 Nov 2015 às 22:53)

Temperatura actual: *10,2ºC*

Mínima: *7,5ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Nov 2015 às 22:58)

Uma excursão que fiz neste fds. a região da Lousã, como previsto o tempo esteve limpo, mas relativamente frio a noite e manhã, mas bem ameno durante o fim da manhã e inicio da tarde, ou seja durante a exposição solar, vento quase nulo, no dia de hoje algum nevoeiro pelas zonas baixas, que se dissipou ao longo da manhã,

deixo estas quatro imagens para ilustrar o dia de hoje, com uma pequena subida a serra,

apesar de já por lá ter andado em todo-terreno ha uns 6 anos, espero assim que os dias já forem maiores ir lá dar um salto mais para fotografia,













esta aqui a passar por Leiria, parecia que ia ficar interessante , parecia, embora honestamente preferia que não passasse disto, pois estradas a ficarem molhadas, hummm,







já agora, por aqui tenho 15,7º C e 83% Hr e a mínima chegou aos 11,1º C, bem bom.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2015 às 11:35)

Por aqui o dia acordou com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, com visibilidade inferior a 100 metros, que ainda persiste em alguns vales.
Sigo agora com sol e 15.8ºC
Mínima de 11.7ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Nov 2015 às 11:58)

Estação do Cacém off, não tenho dados


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2015 às 12:00)

Mínima de 11,3ºC

Agora mais do mesmo...secura a perder de vista...

19,4ºC, 73%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2015 às 13:45)

A tosta de hoje já vai em 21,4ºC mais um dia quente e assim será toda a semana...


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2015 às 14:45)

Boa tarde

As mínimas têm vindo a subir mas as máximas mantém-se. Nebulosidade de cumulus e estratocumulus começou a aparecer ontem ao pôr-do-sol. Ao amanhecer hoje o céu estava coberto a 7/8 por altocumulus e estratocumulus. Foram formando-se alguns cumulus humilis e mediocris e que cobrem o céu neste momento a 6/8.

Terá ocorrido algum aguaceiro fraco por volta das 11h mas não dei por ele. No entanto a estação do bairro regista os 0,3 mm típicos de o pluviómetro ter mexido, embora sem acusar _rain rate_. Duas horas depois, quando pude observar, o chão não parecia ter sido molhado sequer.

Extremos de *ontem*: *13,2ºC e 20,8ºC*.

Mínima de *hoje*: *14,8ºC*, subida significativa devido à nebulosidade baixa.

Mais húmido, *89%* pela madrugada e não baixou dos *77%* agora; ontem variou de 87% a 67%.

Vento sempre fraco, de oeste, ou nulo.

Nesta altura os cumulus mediocris tornam-se mais pesados aqui mesmo por cima. Está escuro apesar do horizonte aberto e luminoso.

*19,6ºC* presentemente, depois de ter chegado aos* 19,8ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (16 Nov 2015 às 15:05)

mammatus neste momento por cima de mim em Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2015 às 15:07)

Aspecto do céu ao poente nos último três dias.

Sexta-feira, 13:






















Sábado, 14:







Domingo, 15, ontem:


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2015 às 15:08)

Muitas nuvens por aqui, temperatura na casa dos 20ºC.

Bom inicio de semana para todos!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2015 às 17:53)

Curiosa a actual saida do ECMWF, meteu uma minima fria na proxima madrugada para aqui, a rondar os 8ºC...


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2015 às 18:35)

Esta tarde foi marcada por muitas nuvens, e a temperatura nao foi tal elevada com em dia anteriores.
Máxima de 21.9ºC
actual de 17.8ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Nov 2015 às 19:55)

Céu bem negro durante o dia, por momentos até pensava que podia chover. 

Temperatura já vai avançada nos 13,8ºC, muito fresco agora para quem está de manga curta (not me). Vamos ter uma boa mínima!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2015 às 21:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curiosa a actual saida do ECMWF, meteu uma minima fria na proxima madrugada para aqui, a rondar os 8ºC...



Estranhamente, nesta ultima saida voltou ao normal, minima de 11/12ºC.
______

Temperatura actual: *14,8ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *19,0ºC
_________
*
Coloquei o datalogger no vale do Cabreiro, vamos lá ver que minima ocorre por lá esta madrugada.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Nov 2015 às 21:51)

Boa noite
*
8,9ºC*
Hoje está a arrefecer mais rápido. Vamos lá ver até onde vai descer.

Até ao momento, mínima de *7,3ºC*.
Máxima de *18,2ºC*.


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Nov 2015 às 23:10)

O tempo aqui pelas redondezas a mostrar cara de mau , quando ia a caminho do trabalho, tiradas da Arroja para os lados da Amadora - Monsanto,










hoje já se notou um dia aparentemente mais fresco dado que esteve mais encoberto ( pela zona de Benfica ), a mínima chegou aos 13,0º C, actualmente estão 13,2º C e 84% Hr.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2015 às 00:22)

14,5 graus.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2015 às 01:05)

12,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2015 às 08:23)

Boas,

Minima: 11,9ºC
Actual: 13,8ºC

No vale do Cabreiro a minima deve ter caido aos 5/6ºC, logo vou buscar o datalogger e publico os dados no tópico adequado.


----------



## Geopower (17 Nov 2015 às 09:04)

bom dia. 14,1*C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## Candy (17 Nov 2015 às 09:24)

Bom dia,

A nordeste e leste, estão uns riscos estranhos no céu. Não lhes vejo o inicio mas parecem sair todos do mesmo ponto fazendo-me pensar que poderá ser um "pé de pinheiro". O tal prenúncio de mau tempo de que já tenho falado.
Não! Não passaram nenhuns aviões por aqui, esta manhã.


----------



## Candy (17 Nov 2015 às 09:28)

Ontem à noite, cerca das 22h00, saí da Lourinhã com 9ºC e cheguei a Peniche com 15ºC...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2015 às 13:39)

Por aqui, mais um dia que acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, e que permaneceu com mais força até perto das 11 horas.
Hoje de manha já ouvi algumas pessoas a dizerem, que estava uma manha fria.
Depois deu lugar a um bonito sol, que começou a aquecer, sigo agora com 22.8ºC
Mínima de 7.2ºC


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2015 às 17:50)

Vitor TT disse:


> O tempo aqui pelas redondezas a mostrar cara de mau



Exacto, tal como aqui. Essa carga de nuvens, inconsequente ao nível de precipitação, trouxe sim uma limitação da temperatura máxima. *Ontem* ficou-se pelos *19,8ºC* que tinham sido atingidos pouco depois das 14h.



Candy disse:


> A nordeste e leste, estão uns riscos estranhos no céu. Não lhes vejo o inicio mas parecem sair todos do mesmo ponto



São rastos de avião trazidos de longe pelo fluxo em altitude. Há dias coloquei uns vídeos a mostrarem isso mesmo. Embora os aviões usem rotas definidas, as nuvens altas produzidas pela condensação/congelação em torno das partículas expelidas pelos jactos, são arrastadas como qualquer outra nuvem alta àquela altitude e espalhadas rapidamente a milhares de quilómetros de distância. Os fluxos nesses níveis têm velocidades particularmente elevadas, especialmente se houver um jet stream (200 a 300 Km/h).


Hoje voltou o céu limpo, continua a neblina espessa matinal, apareceram alguns fractus à tarde e há nuvens baixas no horizonte marítimo a oeste, atrás das quais o sol se ocultou antes do ocaso.

Finalmente a mínima teve uma quebra acentuada, baixando dos 13º e até dos 12º, *11,8ºC* por volta das 7h20.

Com o céu limpo, a máxima, *20,1ºC*, recuperou ligeiramente em relação a ontem, mas ressentiu-se da subsidência da crista anticiclónica que está mesmo aqui por cima, embora enfraquecida:





Vento fraco do quadrante noroeste. Fractus nesta altura sobre Cascais denunciam a possível existência de capacete sobre a serra de Sintra.
A visibilidade para o lado de terra, Caparica, Arrábida, Cabo Espichel continua a ser má, por vezes nula durante o amanhecer, constante dos últimos dez dias de domínio anticiclónico.
A humidade tem sido a responsável, hoje variou entre *89% e 63%*, mesmo assim relativamente menos húmido à tarde.


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Nov 2015 às 18:11)

Boa tarde,
Manhã no Campus de nevoeiro cerrado. E frio ...?! Ui. Às 9h (e picos) assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2015 às 20:17)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *11,9ºC* / *18,8ºC*




jonas_87 disse:


> Coloquei o datalogger no vale do Cabreiro, vamos lá ver que minima ocorre por lá esta madrugada.



Como tinha dito ao final da tarde passei na zona e consultei a minima,  *4,3ºC*  registada às 07:30, inversão bem forte. 
O aparelho continuará a registar a inversão da proxima madrugada.
Dado o frio modelado para o inicio da proxima semana, certamente que devo fazer mais medições por lá.
______

Soube que hoje ocorreu a primeira geada(fraca) no 2º local de seguimento, minima a rondar os *3ºC*, de facto a zona oeste arrefeceu bem, veja-se os *5,8ºC* de minima horaria em Dois Portos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2015 às 20:47)

A noite aqui já segue fresca, com 16.2ºC.
A tarde ainda chegou a aquecer, que ainda deu para andar de t-shirt, a máxima ficou pelos 23ºC.
Ontem e hoje já comecei a arrumar a lenha para a lareira, porque ainda a tinha na rua.
Mas dentro de casa ainda nao se sente assim muito frio, está uma temperatura amena, sem recorrer a nenhum tipo de aquecimento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2015 às 22:10)

Mínima: *11,3ºC*
Máxima: *20,4ºC*
Vento fraco com picos de moderado.

A diferença de temperatura do Marquês de Pombal para a minha zona deve ser de uns 5ºC, lá estava bem de manga curta pelas 21h 

Para a semana finalmente chegam as temperaturas abaixo da média, se calhar tarde de mais para equilibrá-la.


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Nov 2015 às 23:22)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> Aqui na Barosa ainda não foi hoje que descemos dos 5.0C



OK, foi hoje....


----------



## Tufao André (17 Nov 2015 às 23:58)

Boas noites pessoal!
Já começa a cansar tantos dias seguidos com esta monotonia, apenas vão variando as temperaturas sobretudo as mínimas em ligeira descida.
Hoje os extremos térmicos por aqui foram: *11ºC *de mínima e a máxima não foi além dos *18ºC *
O vento soprou em geral fraco de Norte, ligeiramente moderado para a tarde, voltando a fraco/nulo agora para noite com a humidade a aumentar bastante (83%).
13,8ºC actuais em descida


----------



## Candy (18 Nov 2015 às 00:52)

StormRic disse:


> São rastos de avião trazidos de longe pelo fluxo em altitude. Há dias coloquei uns vídeos a mostrarem isso mesmo. Embora os aviões usem rotas definidas, as nuvens altas produzidas pela condensação/congelação em torno das partículas expelidas pelos jactos, são arrastadas como qualquer outra nuvem alta àquela altitude e espalhadas rapidamente a milhares de quilómetros de distância. Os fluxos nesses níveis têm velocidades particularmente elevadas, especialmente se houver um jet stream (200 a 300 Km/h).



Pois consegui ver o início dos riscos quando fui à rua. E depois vi mais tarde passarem 3 aviões ao mesmo tempo. e logo de seguida mais 2! Coisa estranha aqui. Por norma não passam tantos aqui no mesmo espaço de tempo. Deverá ter a ver com alguma alteração de rotas que deve ter havido, por parte das companhias aéreas devidos a questões de segurança. Digo eu... foram mesmo muitos aviões a passar aqui em cima, hoje, a grande altitude.


----------



## Geopower (18 Nov 2015 às 08:45)

bom dia. 14,2*C. Céu limpo. Vento nulo.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Nov 2015 às 09:01)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu azul, sem vento e 12º. Bem agradável


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2015 às 11:40)

Hoje o dia acordou logo com sol, o nevoeiro decidiu tirar uma folga.
Sigo com 20ºC
mínima de 9.8ºC


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2015 às 13:05)

Boas!

Manhã fresca de algum nevoeiro nas zonas baixas que rapidamente se dissipou, este momento o Sol brilha e estão 18/19ºC nas estações do WU aqui da zona.


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2015 às 13:38)

Boas

Mínima de 10,4ºC

Agora céu quase limpo, apenas algumas nuvens altas, temperatura algo amena 19,3ºC e vento nulo  como em praticamente todos os dias...


----------



## AMFC (18 Nov 2015 às 17:02)

Mais um dia típico deste "verão" de Novembro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2015 às 17:09)

Por aqui o sol está a chegar ao fim para o dia de hoje.
A tarde ficou marcada por muitas nuvens no céu, que chegaram a encobrir o sol por alguns minutos.
máxima de 24.1ºC
T.Actual de 19.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2015 às 19:03)

Boa tarde

A mínima recuperou em relação a ontem, *12,9ºC*, mas a máxima já não chegou aos 20º, *19,5ºC* pelas 14h.
Amanhecer com a habitual neblina espessa do lado de terra, mas céu limpo. Aparecimento de nova franja de nuvens altas à tarde. Proporcionaram um poente de belas cores novamente, com direito a dois _sun dogs_, pilar solar e segundo sol depois do poente (fenómeno raro), uma consequência bizarra do pilar solar.

À semelhança da temperatura, ambém a humidade diminuíu a amplitude diurna, variou entre *88% e 71%* em quase perfeita coincidência na hora, mas inversa, claro, com os extremos de temperatura.

O vento continua de férias, faz uma visita fraca de oeste, outras vezes de nordeste, descansa a maior parte do tempo.




WHORTAS disse:


> OK, foi hoje....





jonas_87 disse:


> *4,3ºC* registada às 07:30, inversão bem forte.



Espectáculo! Já alguma vez reportaram estas medições ao MeteoGlobal? Acho que estas e várias outras, como as de Seiça, dão bem a ideia de que as temperaturas numa região, mesmo limitada em extensão, são um fenómeno de grande diversidade. Penso que a maior parte das pessoas não conhece este aspecto. Esta monitorização coloca as previsões de mínimas numa perspectiva muito mais realista, eu que o diga, tenho aprendido muito aqui, do que simplesmente ler a mínima distrital anunciada nos boletins resumidos da comunicação social ou mesmo do IPMA. Hoje por exemplo, num quadro de previsão significativa distrital, a mínima prevista para Lisboa foi de 12º. Para quem  vive nos locais sujeitos a inversões e tenha apanhado com valores da ordem dos 4-5º terá sido uma bem desagradável surpresa a saída de casa ao amanhecer.



Candy disse:


> Por norma não passam tantos aqui no mesmo espaço de tempo. Deverá ter a ver com alguma alteração de rotas que deve ter havido, por parte das companhias aéreas devidos a questões de segurança. Digo eu... foram mesmo muitos aviões a passar aqui em cima, hoje, a grande altitude.



Pode estar a haver alguma alteração de rotas como sugeres. Também penso que a situação particular da crista anticiclónica e de temperaturas e humidade em altitude, pode estar a criar condições para que tenham sido gerados mais rastos. Ou seja, noutra situação mais comum, os aviões passam na mesma com igual frequência, mas como não deixam rastos e estão a grande altitude, não são detectados à vista de um olhar simples.



AMFC disse:


> Mais um dia típico deste "verão" de Novembro.



Grande foto da praia de Caxias!
Ninguém a aproveitar o verão ? Oops , pois...


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Nov 2015 às 19:52)

Mínima: *12,5ºC*
Máxima:* 20,6ºC
*
Vento fraco com picos de moderado. Céu limpo com cirrus e rastos de avião a varrer o céu. No poente os aviões parece que estão a libertar cores


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2015 às 20:04)

Boas

Máxima de 20,0ºC

Agora estão 16,4ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2015 às 21:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> No poente os aviões parece que estão a libertar cores



Não digas isso muito alto que ainda vêm aí outra vez as teorias conspirativas dos "chemtrails". 


Neste momento, *16,4ºC* e 80%, mais morno (quase 1º) do que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2015 às 22:07)

StormRic disse:


> Espectáculo! Já alguma vez reportaram estas medições ao MeteoGlobal? Acho que estas e várias outras, como as de Seiça, dão bem a ideia de que as temperaturas numa região, mesmo limitada em extensão, são um fenómeno de grande diversidade. Penso que a maior parte das pessoas não conhece este aspecto. Esta monitorização coloca as previsões de mínimas numa perspectiva muito mais realista, eu que o diga, tenho aprendido muito aqui, do que simplesmente ler a mínima distrital anunciada nos boletins resumidos da comunicação social ou mesmo do IPMA. Hoje por exemplo, num quadro de previsão significativa distrital, a mínima prevista para Lisboa foi de 12º. Para quem  vive nos locais sujeitos a inversões e tenha apanhado com valores da ordem dos 4-5º terá sido uma bem desagradável surpresa a saída de casa ao amanhecer.



Boas StormRic,
Por acaso não, o IPMA tem certamente muita materia-prima caso quisesse/fizesse um estudo aprofundado sobre inversões térmicas, dado que muitas estações da rede ipma estão em locais onde ocorrem as ditas inversões. Percebo a tua questão, mas sinceramente nem me vou dar ao trabalho de fazer isso, embora tenha a noção que faço medições no local mais frio de todo o concelho de Cascais.

Entretanto ja publiquei os dados das inversoes das 2 ultimas madrugadas.
Aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...por-inversao-termica.7909/page-18#post-523307
______

T.maxima: *19,2ºC*
T.actual: *16,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2015 às 22:37)

Poente de ontem dia 17 (hoje há muito por onde escolher, ainda não o fiz):

















Como se vê, havia duas camadas espessas distantes, uma que me parece de nuvens médias e outra de nuvens baixas. Cancelaram completamente a visão do ocaso e as cores posteriores. Os aviões ontem, ao contrário de hoje, não produziam praticamente rasto persistente àquela distância da costa (cerca de 150 Km).


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Nov 2015 às 23:12)

Boas!
Sigo com 16°C!
A mínima foi, finalmente, 13,6°C e a máxima foi de 19°C.
Hoje foi um dia muito agradável com o céu cheio de rastos de aviões e nuvens altas.
Acabei mesmo agora de ver dois aviões a voarem na mesma altitude e com a mesma direção. Nunca tinha visto tal coisa 
Algo se está a passar...


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2015 às 01:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Acabei mesmo agora de ver dois aviões a voarem na mesma altitude e com a mesma direção. Nunca tinha visto tal coisa
> Algo se está a passar...



é muito comum. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vai refrescando lentamente por aqui, neste momento valores na casa dos 11ºC nas estações do WU aqui da zona, o meu sensor. O meu sensor neste tipo de situações marca quase sempre valores mais baixos, vai *9.8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2015 às 09:07)

Boas,

T.minima ( da madrugada, pois em principio o valor pode ser batido): *14,2ºC*

Segundo os modelos, será a partir de Terça que vão entrar as mínimas frias, enquanto as máximas bem frescas surgem já este Domingo.


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2015 às 11:02)

Boas!

Inicio de manhã com nevoeiro que entretanto já levantou, Registei *6.1ºC *de mínima na minha estação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2015 às 11:46)

Por aqui mais um dia que acordou com nevoeiro, mas já levantou, e agora temos o sol de volta.
Sigo com 18.5ºC
mínima de 10.5ºC
Apesar das noites estarem frescas,mas durante o dia ainda tenho andado de t-shirt.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2015 às 13:10)

Boa tarde,

*Cascais* segue nos *19ºC
________
*
Um pequeno _offtopic_, faz hoje 32 anos que Cascais foi assolada por cheias brutais.
Fica o registo.





*
*


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2015 às 13:53)

Sigo agora com um inicio de tarde quentinha, com 22.5ºC
máxima de 24.8ºC
A temperatura baixou um pouco devido a uma leve brisa que se faz sentir, e também ás nuvens que por vezes encobrem o sol.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2015 às 18:14)

Boa tarde

A insolação cada vez mais reduzida e um véu quase permanente de cirrostratus e cirrus, ajudados por vento fraco ou quase nulo todo o dia, talvez expliquem a diminuição significativa das amplitudes diurnas: 5,5ºC entre a mínima de *13,9ºC* e a máxima de *19,4ºC* e apenas 12 unidades percentuais de variação da HR, entre *89%* e *77%*.

Houve halo solar durante um longo período da manhã e pilar solar ao poente. Não vi _sun dogs_ nem o sol virtual depois do poente, como ocorreu ontem.
Muitos rastos de condensação. O movimento geral das nuvens altas foi em uníssono de WNW.

Neblina espessa ao amanhecer, continua a praticamente não se ver a Caparica e o Cabo, muito menos a Arrábida; salva-se o Bugio. Mar calmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2015 às 19:09)

Boas,

Maxima bem amena ( *20,0ºC*! ), já enjoa, o que vale é que vem aí algum frio, ainda bem!
Como esperado a minima está quase a ser batida, sigo com *14,7ºC.*
Tenho tido minimas relativamente altas devido ao vento que tem soprado moderado, principalmente nas duas ultimas madrugadas.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Nov 2015 às 21:24)

Boas!
Atualmente sigo com 16,1°C. A máxima e a mínima ficaram nos 18,8°C e 14°C, respetivamente.
Fico à espera do frio, a ver se consigo tirar fotos à geada


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2015 às 21:31)

Sigo com uma noite fresca, e 15.6ºC actuais


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2015 às 21:54)

*14,0ºC*
_____

Falando do estado actual da rede hidrografica aqui na zona, a ribeira da Atrozela secou por completo, a dos Marmeleiros  corre um fio de água, ainda que límpido, claramente água vinda das nascentes da serra (de Sintra).


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2015 às 22:55)

Mínima: *13ºC*
Máxima:* 22,6ºC*

Mesmo assim já não consigo andar de manga curta na rua, passo mais tempo na rua à noite 
Temperatura já vai nos 13,5ºC, vai arrefecer rapidamente


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Nov 2015 às 23:42)

Inversão incrível em Seiça, Ourém! Já vai nos 6,3°C !
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2015 às 02:16)

Quando não há muito "trabalho" de relato, vê-se uns filmes...
Aqui estão alguns "filmes" da semana.

2ªfeira, dia *16*. Quando alguns cumulus surgiram e ameaçaram... mas ficaram-se por aí. 

Amanhecer, altocumulus de NNW; pausa limpa; mais altocumulus e estratocumulus precursores de nebulosidade com mais desenvolvimento:

À tarde, os cumulus revolviam-se mas não conseguiam organizar-se, alguns_ mediocris_ e quando parecia que estavam a caminho de _congestus_ (bem longe ficaram), desfaziam-se:

3ª, *17*. Embora persistisse a humidade bem visível, já tinha desaparecido a ligeira instabilidade do dia anterior. Poente sereno em céu quase limpo, mas uma faixa de nuvens muito longe no horizonte:

4ª, *18*. Mais uma vaga de nuvens altas, de WNW. Poente de colorido fulgurante junto ao horizonte, deturpado pelo vídeo em grande angular, mas que nas fotos é impressionante (quase prontas):


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2015 às 02:38)

*Ontem, 5ª, 19*. Ainda a passagem das nuvens altas, continuação do dia anterior, especialmente um véu de cirrostratus. Após o amanhecer, quando o sol ganhou alguma altura, começou a aparecer o típico halo solar 22º:

E durante toda a manhã até ao início da tarde, altura em que as nuvens altas começaram a escassear, o halo acompanhou o sol em contra-corrente do fluxo da nebulosidade de WNW:

Neste momento estão *13,8ºC*, a mínima vai baixar em relação a ontem. Bastante húmido, 89%. A situação sinóptica forçou a colocação dos anticiclones sobre as áreas oceânicas com maior potencial de fornecimento de humidade, apenas avaliando pala anomalia das temperaturas superficiais (nem sempre a correlação existe). O extenso corredor depressionário ocupa a zona central, onde as anomalias até são negativas. Resultado, anticiclone a concentrar muita humidade sobre a península ibérica, nevoeiro e neblinas persistentes, e frentes no corredor com actividade não tão intensa como se podia esperar de uma fronteira tão clara. Os dois núcleos anticiclónicos não têm dificuldade em estrangular o vale depressionário e vão unir-se e ocupar a área de anomalia negativa. Para aqui isso significa um deslocamento da zona de altas pressões para oeste, deixando aberto um fluxo de norte bem frio. Nada de significativo quanto a precipitação, no entanto, apenas mais frio, isso sim.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2015 às 03:42)

*13,4ºC*, 89%

*Poente de dia 18*, com pilar solar e sol virtual crepuscular, nesta mensagem:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/por-do-sol.3190/page-48#post-523434


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2015 às 07:37)

Bom dia,

T.minima:* 12,8ºC*
T.actual: *14,1ºC*

Bem, grande ventania  prevista para amanhã, na volta ainda se forma o capacete na serra.
O desconforto térmico para amanhã a tarde/noite vai disparar que é uma coisa doida. 
Vamos lá ser se consigo ter rajadas na ordem dos *80 km/h*.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Nov 2015 às 11:55)

Bom dia

Temp. actual: *13,7ºC*

Mínima: *6,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2015 às 12:17)

Boas

Mínima de 10,7ºC

Agora sol, 18,6ºC, 76%Hr, 1031,5hpa e vento nulo... continua a seca e vai continuar por tempo indeterminado...


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2015 às 12:21)

Depois de mais um dia de nevoeiro, agora está sol.
20ºC actuais 
10.2ºC de mínima


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2015 às 18:17)

Boa tarde

Mínima desceu um pouco, máxima subiu um pouco: *13,1ºC e 20,1ºC*. HR também aumentou a amplitude, de *93%* a *75%*.

À volta das 11h a pressão atmosférica atinigiu o máximo do mês, *1033,4 hPa*, sinal da retirada do centro do anticiclone para o mar, vai juntar-se à extensa área anticiclónica que vem do atlântico noroeste, está aberta a porta à circulação de norte na periferia oriental: pouca chuva, muito vento e frio.





Menos cirrus, mas estratos de nevoeiro ao amanhecer no horizonte marítimo e para Leste, sobre a barra do Tejo, península de Setúbal. Corriam depressa de NNE para SSW.

Ocaso oculto por essas nuvens baixas distantes. Poucos cirrus a colorir o poente.

O vento nulo ou fraco a maior parte do tempo, mas para o fim da tarde as folhas já se mexiam mais.


----------



## Geopower (20 Nov 2015 às 19:26)

Extremos do dia em Telheiras:
13.9ºC
20.3ºC
Mais um dia com máxima superior a 20ºC. Amanhã já será diferente.

Condições actuais:
17.3ºC. Vento a aumentar de intensidade, fraco de W.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2015 às 20:37)

Boas

Máxima muito alta mais uma vez, ficou nos 21,6ºC

Rajada máxima não passou dos 10km/h

Agora estão 16,1ºC, 80%Hr, 1030,1hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2015 às 20:49)

Sigo já com 14.8ºC
Vamos ver se vai ser amanha que vou abrir a época da lareira...


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2015 às 20:55)

já na Fajarda os dados desta semana foi:

minima de *4.7ºC*
maxima de *20.9ºC*


por agora vou com 13.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2015 às 21:58)

Boas, 

Por aqui tive  ha pouco uma rajada de *52 km/h*...amanhã vai soprar bem, na minha rua estão andaimes junto a um predio para respectiva pintura, esperemos que estejam bem fixos.
____

Extremos termicos: *12,8ºC */ *18,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2015 às 21:59)

15,1ºC e o vento nem sopra uma brisa sequer...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2015 às 22:01)

miguel disse:


> 15,1ºC e o vento nem sopra uma brisa sequer...



Por isso é que adoro a tua zona no verão.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2015 às 22:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por isso é que adoro a tua zona no verão.



Pois nessa altura quando toda a costa está a levantar voou aqui não se sente nada lool


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2015 às 23:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> amanhã vai soprar bem, na minha rua estão andaimes junto a um predio para respectiva pintura, esperemos que estejam bem fixos.



Não devem estar, de certeza, aconselho-te a ir lá ver se estão amarrados às varandas. Com o tempo calmo que tem estado nem se lembram de ir ver a previsão e confiam que assim continua.

O sistema frontal desaba a grande velocidade para sul:






Ainda vento fraco aqui por Carcavelos.
*16,1ºC* com *84%*.

Pressão continua acima dos 1030, está de acordo com a análise: *1030,7 hPa*

*1042 hPa* naquela zona do Atlântico catapulta uma boa massa de ar frio para aqui.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2015 às 23:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui tive ha pouco uma rajada de *52 km/h*



S.Domingos de Rana chegou a ter rajadas acima dos 40 Km/h, entre as 18h e as 19h30, *42,6 Km/h* a máxima, mas desde as 20h que mal ultrapassam os 20 Km/h. direcção entre N e NE.

Aqui em Carcavelos sul não chega a moderado.

16,0ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Nov 2015 às 00:28)

Mais um dia soalheiro por casa durante a manhã, onde já registei uma mínima de 11,2º C, nos ultimos dias tem sido entre os 13º e 15º C, e temperaturas diurnas mornas quer em casa quer por Benfica, mesmo no inicio das noites rondam os 16º - 17º C, durante a tarde de ontem  ( Sexta ) ainda a temperatura esteve amena por Benfica - CCColombo, vento quase nulo, agora estou na margem sul, onde já estão 11,2º C, mas segundo indicação dos meus pais esteve nevoeiro de manhã, vento quase sempre nulo,

mais logo, vai ser volta de bike, pois aparentemente no Domingo vai haver alguma molha, estou a ver é que vou ter de lutar contra o vento e apanhar já com a descida da temperatura.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 01:02)

Vitor TT disse:


> mais logo, vai ser volta de bike, pois aparentemente no Domingo vai haver alguma molha, estou a ver é que vou ter de lutar contra o vento e apanhar já com a descida da temperatura.



A molha vai ser já este sábado, já começou no norte e vem por aí abaixo bem depressa.






E é à tarde que o vento vai intensificar-se, depois de terminar a chuva fraca.

Nesta altura, enquanto no norte as temperaturas vão em subida, aqui ainda descem até a nebulosidade chegar cá.








15,4ºC aqui em Carcavelos.


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Nov 2015 às 01:28)

StormRic disse:


> A molha vai ser já este sábado, já começou no norte e vem por aí abaixo bem depressa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois espero que seja mais durante a manhã, pelo menos é como está prevista, pois o vento já vi que não vai ser brando, podia ser para o Domingo, talvez atingiria o meu recorde de velocidade do vento na Peninha ,

e por onde estou já cá mora 10,8º C .


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Nov 2015 às 02:01)

Mínima: *12,4ºC*
Máxima:* 20,3ºC
*
Vento fraco/moderado
Pressão chegou aos 1033 hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2015 às 07:36)

Boas,

Bem não esperava tanto vento a esta hora da manhã...já houve uma rajada de *76 km/h*!
Chuvisco puxado a vento e *16,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2015 às 07:41)

StormRic disse:


> Não devem estar, de certeza, aconselho-te a ir lá ver se estão amarrados às varandas. Com o tempo calmo que tem estado nem se lembram de ir ver a previsão e confiam que assim continua.



Boas StormRic, estive a verificar agora e está tudo devidamente fixo à parede, menos mal.


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2015 às 09:10)

vai chuviscando bem por aqui  vento vai aumentando de intensidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2015 às 09:13)

Por aqui já caiu uns aguaceiros durante a madrugada.
Agora só se ouve o vento moderado, a assobiar nas paredes de casa.
O céu está bem escuro.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2015 às 09:54)

Boas

Mínima de 13,1ºC

A frente passou agora e nem 0,2mm deu, já se esperava esta miséria...


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2015 às 12:49)

2mm aqui

bela ventania que vai por aqui, já há ferido ligeiro cá em casa por causa do vento , o taipal veio com toda a força e entalou a mão ficou negro


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Nov 2015 às 13:08)

Rajada de *58 km/h. *
Frente passou e largou uns excepcionais *0,5 mm 
*
Não refiro já a mínima porque à noite deve baixar bem. A máxima ainda se está a fabricar...


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2015 às 13:12)

por aqui 17.2ºC, a máxima vai lutando contra o vento está muito equilibrada desce sobe desce sobe


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2015 às 13:45)

já vai a descer 16.5ºC


----------



## zejorge (21 Nov 2015 às 14:00)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo, o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NW, pressão nos 1021,9 hpa, tendo acumulado 0,8mm.
Temperatura máxima 16,2 com a mínima nos 11,4 às 03 .05 UTC. Rajada máxima 51,5 kmh às 10:11 UTC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2015 às 14:23)

Por aqui continua o vento a soprar com força, só se ouve chapas de zinco de telhados a fazerem barulho, e o vento a "brincar" com as árvores.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2015 às 15:07)

Boas

A chuva da manha ainda deu para acumular 0,2mm 

Rajada máxima 53km/h

Temperatura máxima 18,2ºC
Temperatura Mínima 13,1ºC  pode ser batido antes das 00h mas é difícil!

Temperatura actual 15,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2015 às 15:22)

Rajada máxima  de 85 km/h.
14,7 graus.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2015 às 16:59)

Boa tarde.

Está, hoje, a ser um dia diferente dos anteriores, marcado por vento moderado a forte e muita nebulosidade baixa / média.

A frescura encontra-se presente. Neste momento sigo com *14,1ºC* de temperatura. 51% de humidade. 1023 hPa de pressão.

Para efeitos de seguimento, partilho os extremos dos últimos 5 dias:

16/11:     *13,8ºC* / *18,4ºC* *61%* / *84%*
17/11:     *11,7ºC* / *18,5ºC* *57%* / *78%*
18/11:    * 12,8ºC* / *18,6ºC* *64%* / *78%*
19/11:     *13,2ºC* / *19,1ºC* *66%* / *82%*
20/11:     *12,9ºC* / *18,7ºC* *71%* / *87%*
(21/11:     13,9ºC / *16,5ºC* *44%* / *85%*)


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2015 às 17:25)

13.7ºC, já vou começando a sentir o quarto a arrefecer


----------



## Tufao André (21 Nov 2015 às 17:33)

Boa tarde!
Dia bem mais fresco e ventoso como se previa finalmente! A precipitação que caiu ao inicio da manhã foi fracas e praticamente insignificante com apenas 1 mm acumulado...
Vento a soprar moderado a forte de N/NW todo o dia com rajadas bem intensas, a máxima para já foi de *65 km/h! *Grande desconforto térmico 
A máxima já foi obtida à hora do almoço com 16,4ºC e a mínima da madrugada ficou-se pelos 13,1ºC, estando quase a ser batida agora pois estão apenas *13,5ºC*!
Pressão tem descido bem em relação ao registado ontem, agora estabilizou nos 1023 hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2015 às 17:46)

Boas tardes,

T.máxima: *17,1ºC*
Rajada máxima:* 85 km/h
*
Como previsto, dia bem ventoso, vento forte sempre presente.
No final da manhã e inico da tarde andei pela serra ( cota maxima 345 mts), impressionante como dançavam as arvores ao sabor do vento forte a muito forte, estava um frio desgraçado, registei *12ºC* por volta das 14 horas lá em cima. Igualmente impressionante foi observar montes de arvores caídas(vendaval de 17 Outubro ainda paira e bem na serra), ainda tirei foto a uma delas, dado que se trata de uma arvore enorme tombada no cruzamento da estrada da serra, proximo dos Capuchos.

T.actual: *12,5ºC*

Amanha, a maxima vai ser bastante baixa, a rondar os 13,5ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2015 às 18:41)

Depois do vendaval que foi quase todo o dia, acalmou mais para o final da tarde.
Agora sente-se já o arrefecimento, sigo agora com 13.8ºC


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2015 às 18:52)

12ºC


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 20:13)

Uma frente muito fraquinha quanto a precipitação, menos de 1 mm na maior parte da região:






totais de todo o território nesta mensagem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2015 às 20:41)

12.2ºC, e vento com rajadas por vezes moderadas.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2015 às 20:50)

A temperatura já vai nos 13,5°C, passando, assim, a mínima de hoje


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 20:56)

Sensação térmica no alto da serra de Sintra deve estar interessante.

Assim como em Peniche. Na estação do Cabo Carvoeiro o vento médio todo o dia ainda não baixou dos 40 Km/h, desde as 9h da manhã, assim que a frente passou. A temperatura registou uma quebra acentuada.





Aqui em Carcavelos, a mínima da noite foi *15,3ºC* cerca da 1h, claro que já foi batida pela temperatura presente que vai em queda livre desde que ocorreu a máxima fresca de *17,7ºC* pouco depois das 13h. Neste momento *13,2ºC* em descida mais lenta. A humidade relativa máxima ocorreu por volta da 7h30, *91%*, altura em que a temperatura subira aos *17,3ºC* e a frente passava com nimbostratus bastante baixos a produzir chuvisco que durou pouco e acumulou *0,5mm*.
Depois o céu limpou, o vento soprou forte com rajadas de nortada à boa maneira de Carcavelos (há quanto tempo não soprava assim). Pelas 15h a HR conseguiu descer até aos *49%*, substituição total da massa de ar.

Em S.Domingos de Rana as rajadas mais fortes atingiram os *66,6 Km/h*, pouco antes de chegar o ar mais seco e da temperatura registar o valor máximo; em Nova Oeiras, bem como na Parede, não ultrapassaram os 40 Km/h.

O valor mais elevado do acumulado de precipitação por esta zona foi *2 mm* em S.Domingos.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 21:00)

Colares, que foi a única estação do IPMA na região, a funcionar, que nada acumulara pela passagem da frente, finalmente acusou 0,2 mm com um aguaceiro entre as 18 e as 19h, também única estação de todo o território a registar precipitação nessa hora. Decididamente foi original.


----------



## Candy (21 Nov 2015 às 21:09)

Boas,
Cheguei há pouco a Peniche. Parece que entrei noutro país!... está uma nortada fria, nada meiga, que entranha até aos ossos! authhhh... 
Vim de Lisboa. Ao sair da A8 em Torres Vedras apanhei com um  forte aguaceiro. Depois parou... chegando a Peniche começou a chover, pingo grosso mas com pouca intensidade e passou daí a nada.

Lá fora, o vento uiva bastante. A minha famosa janela a norte já está a resmungar!!!


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 21:39)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> Cheguei há pouco a Peniche. Parece que entrei noutro país!... está uma nortada fria, nada meiga, que entranha até aos ossos! authhhh...
> Vim de Lisboa. Ao sair da A8 em Torres Vedras apanhei com um  forte aguaceiro. Depois parou... chegando a Peniche começou a chover, pingo grosso mas com pouca intensidade e passou daí a nada.
> 
> Lá fora, o vento uiva bastante. A minha famosa janela a norte já está a resmungar!!!



Às 20:00 *14,5ºC* em descida, e o vento a manter-se, *42 Km/h*, na EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro.

*13,1ºC* agora aqui em Carcavelos, vento fraco de norte, nem se nota.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Nov 2015 às 21:57)

Por aqui já estão *11,7¤C *a esta hora!  Tem descido bem nas últimas horas...
O vento sopra moderado, a diminuir de intensidade, mas até dói na pele!  
Céu completamente limpinho


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 22:16)

*12,7ºC* em Carcavelos, *63%*. Não me queixo, está uma noite óptima. 

Que tal os *4,6ºC* com vento médio de *62 Km/h* na* Fóia *ou os *-1,3ºC* das Penhas Douradas com *20 Km/h* e *95%* de humidade, às 21h? Já para não falar dos *-3,6ºC* da Torre com *100%*, nevoeiro gelado!


----------



## DaniFR (21 Nov 2015 às 22:25)

Boa noite

Sigo com *5,8ºC*, actual mínima.
Máxima de *15,5ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2015 às 22:51)

Eu sei que não se compara a alguns mas agora estão 12,8°C!! Temperatura mais baixa desde que me inscrevi no fórum! Até fui meter a mão lá fora para me lembrar de como é que é


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2015 às 23:19)

Já está frio finalmente! estão 10,7ºC! a descer muito devagar e a mínima não deve ser muito mais baixa que isto... a ver se amanha acumulo mais de 0,2mm e fecha o mês miseravelmente...


----------



## DaniFR (21 Nov 2015 às 23:20)

*4,9ºC   *


----------



## Tufao André (21 Nov 2015 às 23:42)

Cada vez mais gélida a noite!! Agora *10,8¤C *mas já com vento de intensidade fraca a moderada 
71% de humidade e 1024 hPa de pressão 
Já tinha saudades destas noites e ao tempo que não tinhamos estas temperaturas por aqui!  
A mínima deve ficar-se pelos 8 graus e amanhã deve registar-se a máxima mais baixa dos últimos tempos, a rondar os 13 graus! Ao menos o vento diminui bastante...


----------



## Vitor TT (22 Nov 2015 às 00:40)

Depois de ter registado uma mínima de 10,2º C e chuva durante o inicio da manhã quando estive na margem sul, claro que de manhã tive de ir até a Fonte da Telha para uma eventual caminhada pela praia, fui de calção, descalço mas com uma camisola de malha, pois o vento era de respeito, mas sem se notar frio ( ainda havia quem não tinha frio em nenhuma parte de corpo  ), a agua surpreendentemente estava bem boa, vento, esse pois estava um pouco para o forte e vinha um pouco do interior, não propriamente como uma nortada, a areia e os cactus andavam nas horas, ainda fiz uns 5 -6 km´s pois o tempo também era pouco, a temperatura no carro rondava os  17º C

umas imagens para não ser só letras ,









nesta não se consegue notar bem, mas era da areia a correr pela praia fora em direcção ao mar,






tempo a ficar limpo no horizonte, 






antes de ir para casa, hora de um desvio, Caneças lá em baixo, 
de referir que no carro a temperatura rondava os 16º - 17º C, a subir a radial de Odivelas começa a descer e neste local das fotos tinha 13º C e boa ventania, tive pena de não ter levado o anemometro 










a tarde, hora da volta de bike, vento, frio e um pequena "chuvada"  a passar pelo Estoril +- pelas 18:30h, o que acabou por se tornar cansativo, pois estava mais frio do que imaginava, ainda assim fui até ao Raso, 
chegada ao carro já com os pés gélidos a apetecer e muito o aquecimento, tinha 14º C,

tirei poucas fotos, pois já estava quase noite quando iniciei a volta, mas destaco esta logo no inicio a seguir a Algés,







actualmente já tenho 9,7º C ( finalmente a temperatura a ficar num dígito ) e humidade ( a descer lentamente ) nos 69% Hr .


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2015 às 00:49)

Pelas 17h já estavam 15ºC  e um RealFeel de 11ºC, as minhas mãos petrificaram  Então estas que são logo as primeiras a acusar frio.

Máxima: *16,9ºC*
Mínima:* 10,8ºC
*
Os próximos 3 dias vão ser gélidos, muita camisola e casaco vou ter de vestir. Para além de que vão começar as frieiras*, *e já estou constipado* *


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2015 às 01:52)

por aqui *8.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2015 às 04:25)

Boa madrugada,

Sigo com *9,9ºC,* frio na rua devido ao vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 06:16)

Vitor TT disse:


> umas imagens para não ser só letras



 belíssimas fotos! Assim é que a praia vale a pena, sem calor e sol abrasador e quase deserta, areia lisinha.


O frio instala-se, *10,2ºC* estáveis há uma hora, 68%.

Temperaturas negativas só na Estrela. Mas inversões notáveis em alguns locais habituais, nomeadamente Alvega e Aljezur com 1ºC; notável também os 0,7ºC de Viseu e Moimenta da Beira.

Choveu no Cabo Carvoeiro, entre as 4h e as 5h, *0,3 mm *e o vento amainou consideravelmente, inferior a 20 Km/h. Também aguaceiros a tocar o Minho litoral.














Com se vê a variação nas últimas horas não é linear em todo o território.
Há locais a descer, outros a subir, outros a oscilar.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2015 às 10:01)

Boas,

T.minima: *9,4ºC*
T.actual: *12,1ºC
*
Possivelmente, houve geada no 2ºlocal de seguimento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2015 às 10:04)

Bons dias.

Por aqui mínima de* 7,5°C*.

Neste momento 12,7°C e céu maioritariamente nublado.


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2015 às 10:47)

Boas

Mínima de 8,5ºC

Agora sol, vento nulo e 14,1ºC até está agradável graças ao vento fraco ou nulo e ao sol... a ver se cai alguns pingos de tarde


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2015 às 11:38)

minima foi de *3.8ºC *
actual *13.3ºC*

sinceramente não pensei que descesse tanto, mas pelos vistos houve ali uma certa altura em que houve uma queda da temperatura repentina, ia gradual e do nada caiu a pique, a estação de Coruche também mostra isso:


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2015 às 11:47)

mínima de 9.5ºC( junto á janela)
O dia acordou com sol, mas como se costuma dizer "parece que nao veio para ver ninguém", agora o céu está a escurecer, e nota-se já algum arrefecimento.
máxima de 14.8ºC
actual de 14.2ºC


----------



## DaniFR (22 Nov 2015 às 11:47)

Boas

Sigo com *9,1ºC* e chuva. 

Mínima de *2,9ºC*.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Nov 2015 às 12:01)

Bom dia!
Mínima de *8,7¤C *por aqui! 
Finalmente uma mínima com um dígito  
O dia acordou bonito, mas há bocado escureceu e caiu um bom aguaceiro fraco/moderado e algo prolongado! A temperatura ja chegou aos 13,4¤C mas à passagem do aguaceiro baixou de repente para os 12¤C.
Agora voltou o sol novamente.
O vento sopra fraco, mas nota-se bem que o ar está frio!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2015 às 12:23)

Mínima:* 8,4ºC*

Pós-frontais a largarem bem no litoral, vamos ver se ainda chego aos 2 mm.
Acumulado: *0,5 mm*

Estes aguaceiros baixam bem a temperatura, a norte o céu está muito negro.


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2015 às 12:39)

primeiro aguaceiro do dia aqui agora


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2015 às 12:54)

Boas

Caiu agora uns pingos nem molhou o chão! Espero ver pelo menos 0,2mm hoje 

Máxima até ao momento 15,3ºC

Agora céu encoberto e 14,6ºC


----------



## jamestorm (22 Nov 2015 às 13:44)

Lisboa Acordou fria e com chuva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  notou-se bem a mudança de temperatura, 13ºC neste momento...

Bem-vinda esta mudança de tempo, já ninguém aguentava a pasmaceira o verão de s martinho.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2015 às 13:47)

Boas,

Aguaceiro intenso por Alcabideche.
*13,8ºC *a descer.


----------



## Teles (22 Nov 2015 às 15:02)

Boas por aqui por vezes chove forte , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 8,8mm , temperatura actual de 11,2ºC:


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2015 às 15:11)

vai chovendo por aqui


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2015 às 15:35)

Aqui já me dou por satisfeito acumulou 0,2mm até agora  volta e meia cai uns pingos...

Máxima do dia 15,3ºC
Mínima 8,5ºC

Agora estão 13,5ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2015 às 15:37)

jamestorm disse:


> Lisboa Acordou fria e com chuva
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O pior é que essa pasmaceira está de volta já amanha e para ficar pelo menos 2 semanas...


----------



## jamestorm (22 Nov 2015 às 15:47)

miguel disse:


> O pior é que essa pasmaceira está de volta já amanha e para ficar pelo menos 2 semanas...



a serio?? Que seca...o Inverno quer-se frio e com chuva, no Verão, calor... levamos já uns Invernos bons em que isto está cada vez mais fraco! Que venha actividade meteorológica à antiga! ..quando eu era miúdo no final anos 80 e até 90's, não havia Inverno que não fosse bem regado..e a grandes geadas semanas a fio (na minha terra, em Alenquer), nunca faltava. Saudades desses tempos!

A Aguardar esses dias


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2015 às 16:43)

Por aqui caiu uns aguaceiros por voltas das 14 horas, mas duro poucos minutos.
Agora o céu continua escuro, e com algum frio.
Vou já acender a lareira, já se começa a notar o frio dentro de casa.
T.Actual 14.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2015 às 16:44)

Extremos térmicos: *9,4ºC */ *15,0ºC*
Acumulado:* 1,3 mm*
Rajada máxima:* 80 km/h*
Temperatura actual: *12,3ºC*

Foto tirada ha uns 15 minutos atrás.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2015 às 16:50)

david 6 disse:


> minima foi de *3.8ºC *
> actual *13.3ºC*
> 
> sinceramente não pensei que descesse tanto, mas pelos vistos houve ali uma certa altura em que houve uma queda da temperatura repentina, ia gradual e do nada caiu a pique, a estação de Coruche também mostra isso:


Está relacionado com o enfraquecimento do vento, daí a inversão do vale do Sorraia ter-se intensificado bem.

_______




DaniFR disse:


> Boas
> 
> Sigo com *9,1ºC* e chuva.
> 
> Mínima de *2,9ºC*.



Observaste geada? Boa minima 
Na terça já posso "picar" como vocês, dado que amanha vou instalar de novo o datalogger no vale do Cabreiro, a coisa promete.


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2015 às 16:52)

Há 20 ou 30 minutos, estávamos assim:
A NE e E














De repente aconteceu isto:








E ficámos assim...
(Com um rápido embaciamento dos vidros! Agora total.)














Inversão térmica brutal! Tá um frio do caneco!

Continua a chover, embora mais fraco. O vento que estava bem forte, acalmou um pouco.


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2015 às 16:59)

Parou a chuva, voltou a intensificar o vento!


----------



## lm1960 (22 Nov 2015 às 17:46)

Boas,

Por aqui tem vindo umas descargas de 3/4 minutos bem regadas, durante toda a tarde.


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2015 às 17:51)

Intensidade do vento aumentou bastante nos últimos minutos! Notam-se algumas rajadas mt fortes neste momento.
Está um frio de rachar. Com este vento a sensação de frio é horrível! Parece que chega aos ossos 
Agora já não se vê nada, mas há 5 minutos atrás era este o panorama:
Norte - Nordeste- Este.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2015 às 18:03)

Desfile de aguaceiros continua, pela tarde fora continuei a avistar bases de nuvens bem escuras.

Temperatura já nos *11,5ºC*, vai ser gelada a noite 

Máxima: *15,2ºC*
Acumulado: *1,7 mm *
Rajadas moderadas


----------



## joao nunes (22 Nov 2015 às 18:07)

temperatura aqui ja vai nos 13,9º 
parece que vai estar fresquinho a noite


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2015 às 18:09)

Chove torrencialmente e vem puxava a vento forte a muito forte com rajadas muito fortes, aqui no centro de Peniche!!!


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2015 às 18:43)

0.3mm acumulado hoje

já vou com *10.8ºC *(menos 1.5ºC a 2ºC comparado a ontem a esta hora)


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2015 às 19:01)

Os aguaceiros deixaram até agora 0,6mm por aqui.

Temperatura agora 12,3ºC com vento nulo


----------



## mhenriques (22 Nov 2015 às 19:18)

Boa noite,
Por aqui segue-se com 11,1ºC, aguaceiros fracos a moderados de pouca duração e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2015 às 19:37)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 19:56)

Boa tarde

O único aguaceiro que acumulou caíu aqui às 18:48. De resto foram fracos, só molharam pouco. O desfile era sim interessante ao largo da costa.

Total do evento desde as 21h de 6ª às 18h de hoje; acumulados horários de hoje e acumulados diários dos últimos 5 dias:







São as zonas do litoral oeste mais proeminentes que receberam os maiores acumulados, mas só para norte de Sintra.


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2015 às 20:03)

aguaceiro fraco neste momento e *10.5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 20:11)

Mínima de *10,0ºC* pouco antes das 8h. Máxima de *15,2ºC* cerca das 15h.

A estação do bairro registou os 0,3mm mínimos típicos de um aguaceiro fraco pelas 13h, que aqui só molhou o chão. Às 18:56 juntou-lhe mais 0,7 mm e o total do dia é *1,0 mm*. Tudo muito fraco.

A humidade comportou-se totalmente ao contrário do que é normal: menor valor, *63%*, de madrugada (à volta das 3h) e maior valor agora, *81%*. Durante a tarde andou a oscilar em torno dos 70%.

Mais um aguaceiro começou agora, 20:10.

Vento fraco a moderado de norte, mas pouco notável a maior parte do tempo.

A nebulosidade foi essencialmente constituída por cumulus, de humilis a congestus e até alguns cumulonimbus visíveis a oeste sobre o oceano, com pequenos topos fibrosos.

Houve alguns altostratus de aspecto _lenticularis_, finos, ao amanhecer.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Nov 2015 às 20:14)

Boas!
Chove bem agora!! Nunca pensei!!


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Nov 2015 às 20:18)

Que frio do caraças!!! Tive que pôr mais um casaco!!! Apesar disso, sigo ainda com 13°C


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 20:20)

*12,5ºC* em descida depois de mais um aguaceiro que acumulou. *83%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 20:29)

A zona de precipitação a atingir a região centro/sul nesta altura está relacionada com um sistema frontal:











A frente fria está bem delineada pela ausência de células depois da sua passagem. Espera-se uma acentuada descida da temperatura quando terminarem os aguaceiros.

Acumulados das 18h às 19h:


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2015 às 21:09)

Aguaceiros sucedem-se uns atras dos outros.
Neste momento chove bem.
A noite está fria, registo *10,8ºC*.
Acumulado: *5,8 mm*

Se estes aguaceiros caíssem amanhá,á tarde, e dado o forte arrefecimento nocturno  previsto para a madrugada de Terça, muitas superfícies congelariam mais facilmente, como  por exemplo estradas em locais de inversão, ainda bem que amanhã não temos precipitação.


----------



## Quercus Pyrenaica (22 Nov 2015 às 21:17)

Por Lisboa segue nos 10,0º C


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 21:20)

Das 19h às 20h:







Despeçam-se. Devem ser os últimos aguaceiros por muitos dias. Boa rega que deve ter sido pela serra de Sintra. Chove aqui em Carcavelos. 12,2ºC/83% que evoluiu para 12,3ºC/84% nos últimos minutos sob esta chuva.






*Alcobaça* com* 21,5 mm* e *Cabo Carvoeiro* com *14,7 mm* lideram este evento de dois dias de chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2015 às 21:22)

*8 mm* por aqui, nada mau.


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2015 às 21:23)

Está a chover, o acumulado está em 1,0mm e a temperatura está nos 11,8ºC


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2015 às 21:46)

0.6mm

10ºC, esteve equilibrado quando passou mais uns aguaceiros fracos até subiu 2 ou 3 decimas, agora vai descendo de novo mas devagar


----------



## DaniFR (22 Nov 2015 às 21:49)

Boa noite

*7,3ºC* e nevoeiro em formação.

Dia de aguaceiro fracos.
Máxima: *10,6ºC*
Mínima: *2,9ºC*




jonas_87 disse:


> Observaste geada? Boa minima


Não. Por volta das 9h já estavam 6ºC e tinha chuviscado.
Tendo em conta os gráficos de outras estação da zona a mínima deve ter sido registada entre as 3h e as 4h.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Nov 2015 às 21:55)

Noite bem fria por aqui com *10,6¤C! *
Dia marcado por aguaceiros que foram fracos durante a manhã, mas durante a tarde tornaram-se moderados e mesmo FORTES!! Pena serem de curta duração... Ainda assim deu para acumular *3 mm*, muito mais que a frente fria de sabado!  
O vento hoje soprou fraco a moderado e máxima chegou aos 14,7¤C 
Pressão em queda hoje para os 1017 hPa actuais


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2015 às 22:00)

Boas noites. 

Cenário desagradável no Campo Grande, 11,7°C e vento nos 20-30km/h.


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2015 às 22:01)

Acabou a chuva que foi como já esperava muito pouca!

Acumulados hoje 1,0mm
Máxima 15,3ºC
Mínima 8,5ºC

Rajada máxima 35km/h

Agora estão 11,7ºc como o vento é nulo não se sente assim tanto o frio desagradável.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 22:17)

Terminou a chuva. Até para o ano! 

 estou a brincar...


Temperatura em descida rápida. 12,0ºC. 84%.

*1,5 mm* acumulados.  dá para as ervinhas.

Por acaso ainda lá vêm uns aguaceiros atrasados. Já não chegam cá.

Até às 21h, notável o acumulado no Cabo Raso, a juntar aos 2,3mm da hora anterior e ao que ainda falta da hora seguinte. Se choveu assim lá, então na serra foi mesmo uma boa chuvada. Estranho Colares continuar a zero, desconfio de entupimento.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2015 às 22:31)

StormRic disse:


> Estranho Colares continuar a zero, desconfio de entupimento.



Espreita esta  estação, segue com *5 mm*
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 23:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Espreita esta  estação, segue com *5 mm*
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande



 obrigado, boa descoberta. Esta estação aparece em algum mapa? No WU não consta nem no NetAtmo. Só mesmo neste http://www.weatherlink.com/map.php?station=beachcampgrande não é?
Pois, está muito mais de acordo com o que foi observado em geral na zona. Colares está mesmo entupida . Já não se pode confiar nem mesmo nas oficiais, nunca se sabe se já entupiu ou não. Antigamente, quando as medições eram feitas por observadores, sem estações automáticas, não havia este problema dos entupimentos. Sinceramente, confio muito mais nos registos antigos do que nos modernos. Embora não se dispusesse dos valores com a frequência de hoje, na maior parte eram valores diários apenas, ao menos sabia-se que o acumulado total estava corrrecto. Em muitos casos a causa dos entupimentos é a deficiente localização e falta de manutenção do espaço envolvente, os pluviómetros têm de estar a uma grande distância de qualquer vegetação mais alta e de outros objectos. Assim que vem ventania apanham logo com as folhas que caem ou voam, deve ter sido o caso de ontem e desta noite.

Esta ICOLARES6 por exemplo também confirma, tem *9,9 mm*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2015 às 23:30)

Acumulado subiu para *3,7 mm
*
Temperatura já nos 10ºC mas descida lenta


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 23:34)

Os últimos aguaceiros ainda foram molhar o sudoeste alentejano e barlavento algarvio. Por cá, o Cabo Raso juntou mais 1,4 mm e contabilizou assim o maior total de toda a região de Lisboa, com *9,3 mm *neste evento, seguido de Dois Portos com *8,9 mm*.






Nesta altura em Carcavelos, 11,4ºC e 84%. Curiosamente ainda está bastante húmido.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Nov 2015 às 23:43)

Está difícil a temperatura baixar dos 12°C por aqui...
O vento está nulo e está muito humido! Condições perfeitas para a formação de nevoeiro


----------



## Vitor TT (22 Nov 2015 às 23:50)

Mínima de 8,3º C aqui pelo burgo, finalmente frio a sério, hoje alguma chuva relativamente fraca durante a manhã e temperatura baixa, mas e como parece que este "evento" invernoso de curta duração chegou ao fim, pois parece que o anticiclone vai novamente assentar praça, arraial, etc, por tempo indeterminado e como tive de ir a margem sul, levei também a DSLR e ainda deu para bater a costa entre a lagoa de Albufeira e o cabo Espichel na busca de algum "material" com eventual interesse, 
ao contrario de aqui por casa, junto a linha costeira estava vento, e mais uma vez o anemometro ficou em casa , não estava digamos ciclónico, mas gostava de ter alguns registos, a temperatura no carro andou na casa dos 11º - 13º C, fui apanhando alguns aguaceiros, mais para o inicio da noite,

e como deve vir tempo desinteressante e pouco fotogénico por tempo indeterminado, deixo aqui estas,

lagoa de Albufeira,






praia do Meco,






praia da Foz,






e cabo Espichel, ( esta virada para a Arrábida ),














e pronto, depois a chuva pegou um pouco, ainda queria "fazer" umas nocturnas, mas já não deu,

actualmente estão 9,9º C, mas já esteve ligeiramente menos e 90% de Hr, que já esteve mais,

venha o próximo "evento".


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2015 às 00:00)

por aqui vou com *8.5ºC *, na noite passada tinha esta temperatura mas às 2h da manhã


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2015 às 00:14)

Finalmente, 11,9°C


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 00:21)

Vitor TT disse:


> lagoa de Albufeira,
> 
> praia do Meco,
> 
> ...



 lindíssimas! A luz nas três primeiras está fabulosa! Tenho que arranjar maneira de explorar essa costa. A praia da Foz é admirável.

Boas vistas das nuvens de hoje, as células na primeira foto estavam sobre Sintra, aí e sobre o mar é que ganhavam maior volume.

Tirei fotos ao Cabo Espichel também, precisamente na mesma altura, só que um bocadinho mais longe...


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 00:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Finalmente, 11,9°C



Aqui já vai mais adiantado, *11,3ºC*.

Na última hora, das 22h às 23h, já não há registo de precipitação pela região. Terminou tudo às 22:00.

off-topic: boa foto de perfil, um lugar favorito!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2015 às 00:38)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui já vai mais adiantado, *11,3ºC*.
> 
> Na última hora, das 22h às 23h, já não há registo de precipitação pela região. Terminou tudo às 22:00.
> 
> off-topic: boa foto de perfil, um lugar favorito!


O sítio onde vivo é imune ao frio  mas espero chegar aos 9°C hoje!
Off-topic: Obrigado!  A praia da Ursa, para mim, é a praia mais bonita de Portugal! Tenho fotos de lá mas foram tiradas com o telemóvel 
Levar a máquina seria um perigo!


----------



## Tufao André (23 Nov 2015 às 02:02)

Temperatura em descida muito lenta devido ao vento moderado e cortante!  Ainda estão 10,2¤C e a chuva foi mesmo de vez até sabe-se la quando...  
Agora será frio e mais frio e dias soalheiros! A pasmaceira voltou


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2015 às 06:34)

ainda *6.8ºC*, esperava minima mais baixa, ainda vai a descer mas não deve passar da casa dos 6ºC


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2015 às 08:17)

quando abalei ia nos *6ºC* e ainda não era 7h, deve ter ido aos 5ºC e algo, naquela hora é que estava a descer bem


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2015 às 09:23)

Boas,

Minima: *9,0ºC* (pode ser batida ainda hoje)
________________

*Top Inversões Rede IPMA 8:00*

Alcobaça:* 1,1ºC*
Alvega: *1,5ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *1,8ºC*
Valdonas, Tomar: *2,2ºC*
Coruche: *2,5ºC*
Leiria(Aerodromo): *2,5ºC*
Bencanta,Coimbra: *2,9ºC*
Praia da Rainha, Almada: *2,9ºC*
_________

*Minimas de ontem - top Inversões 22-11-2015*

Alvega: *0,2ºC*
Coruche: *1,9ºC*
Pegões: *2,0ºC*
Valdonas, Tomar: *2,2ºC*
Leiria(Aerodromo): *2,5ºC*
Lousã(Aerodromo): *2,5ºC*
Bencanta,Coimbra: *2,6ºC*
Alcobaça: *3,2ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *3,2ºC*

As inversões da proxima madrugada, em principio, serão mais intensas.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Nov 2015 às 10:21)

Bom dia 

Mínima de *1,5ºC*, e a primeira geada desta temporada Outono/Inverno.

De momento, *6,5ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco, o suficiente para baixar bastante a temperatura aparente.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2015 às 11:35)

Segundo os meus familares do 2ºlocal de seguimento, ontem e hoje ocorreu formação de geada fraca, assim sendo, o numero de dias de geada por lá sobe para 3, amanhã será certamente o quarto dia.
Para a semana devo deslocar-me à zona, vamos ver se tenho sorte de fotografar algo, ou pelo menos de registar uma bruta inversão.


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2015 às 12:05)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca de Sol aqui pelas lezírias, o meu sensor exterior ficou sem pilhas, não tenho a mínima , mas nas estações do WU aqui da zona, as minima foram de 5/6ºC. A proxima noite deverá ser mais fria e acredito que posso vir a ter a primeira geada da época.


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2015 às 12:19)

Boas

Mínima de 7,8ºC

Agora vai se iniciar a mesma cantiga das ultimas 2 semanas... céu limpo, vento fraco e 13,4ºC, tirando o tempo mais frio voltamos ao mesmo... mas até a temperatura vai subir ao longo da semana ao contrario do que os burros dos média dizem... Voltamos ao mesmo marasmo que na verdade nunca acabou. com sorte ainda chove antes do natal...


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2015 às 12:53)

mínima de 8.5ºC
Agora sigo com sol, e céu praticamente limpo, com 16.4ºC actuais


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2015 às 13:44)

Boas!
Tive uma mínima de 10,6°C e atualmente estão 13,4°C. Adoro este tempo frio! Já tinha saudades


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2015 às 14:08)

Pois é, Lisboa acordou mais fria novamente...estão 14ºc neste momento. valha-nos o facto de que pelo menos o calor foi-se 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mas preocupa-me o que aí (NÃO) vem, pelo que vocês dizem chuva não é pra continuar..isto não esta famoso...antigamente muita chuva caía em Novembro, desde ha uns 10 anos o padrão de chuvas tem vindo a mudar, não percebo pq não se diz nada sobre isso...Portugal esta a ficar mais seco claramente.


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2015 às 14:34)

Já estão 15,7ºC... vento fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2015 às 17:14)

Tarde amena por aqui.
Sigo com 16.7ºC
Já devia ter caído alguma geada, embora ainda fraca, porque já se nota nas urtigas, que estavam muito verdinhas, e agora já estão com as folhas "queimadas".


----------



## Geopower (23 Nov 2015 às 17:50)

Extremos do dia:
15,2ºC
10,5ºC
 Temperatura actual 13,6ºC. Vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2015 às 18:20)

Boas,
Às 18 horas  o vale do cabreiro  já ia nos 6 graus,  datalogger instalado, vamos ver até onde desce a mínima.


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2015 às 19:15)

Boas!

Dia de Sol mas fresco por aqui, neste momento vai arrefecendo. O meu sensor (Já com pilhas novas) marca  neste momento 9,8ºC, um pouco mais do que a estação do WU de Samora Correia,


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2015 às 19:53)

disseram me que lá na minha estação na Fajarda já marca *7ºC *

aqui por Lisboa as estações amadoras mais proximas que tenho uma no centro de Alvalade está com *13.6ºC* e outra na avenida gago coutinho está com *10.9ºC* (a avenida está numa especie de vale)


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2015 às 20:22)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Dia de Sol mas fresco por aqui, neste momento vai arrefecendo. O meu sensor (Já com pilhas novas) marca  neste momento 9,8ºC, um pouco mais do que a estação do WU de Samora Correia,



Temperatura em queda, neste momento por aqui temos 8.2ºC, em pouco mais de 1h a temperatura caiu mais de 1ºC. Acredito que há potencial para chegar aos 2/3ºC por aqui, na próxima madrugada. Mas  logo veremos até onde pode ir.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2015 às 20:23)

Sigo com *10,1ºC*.
Notável a temperatura em *Seiça*, apenas *1,7ºC*, já deve estar a gear por lá. 
Como esperado, as inversões estão realmente fortes.
_______

Hoje na volta de bike, registei os seguintes extremos: *5,7ºC* (Vale do Cabreiro) e *12,5ºC* (Guia,Cascais).
Aponto para uma minima em torno dos *0ºC*, lá no vale.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2015 às 20:24)

A temperatura vai descendo rapidamente! Sigo com 11,8°C


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Nov 2015 às 20:26)

Mínima:* 7,9ºC*
Máxima: *15,6ºC*

De salientar que o vento do evento do passado fim-de-semana fez as "árvores mais teimosas" começarem a libertar as suas folhas. Mesmo assim muitas ainda aguentam, outras já estão nuas e o chão está repleto de folhas, o Outono calmamente passa. 
Sabe bem o sol de inverno. Hoje preveni-me pelo triplo, quase levava 2 casacos 

Relva e musgo crescem vigorosamente nas vertentes que já não apanham sol, até mesmo no passeio!

Pressão a subir, vento quase nulo e uns agradáveis 9ºC atuais.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 21:20)

Boa noite

Finalmente a temperatura desceu bem abaixo dos 10ºC, *9,6ºC* entre as 7h20 e as 8h aproximadamente.
À tarde subiu aos *15,3ºC*, fresco à sombra mas o sol estava forte e quente.

Bastante mais seco, dos 83% à meia-noite desceu regularmente primeiro aos 53% à hora da culminação do sol (12:36) e depois por volta das 16h30 ainda chegou aos *51%*.

*11,0ºC* neste momento, a descer muito mais depressa do que ontem. A mesma temperatura só foi atingida a noite passada já pelas 2h da madrugada de hoje. A continuar assim a mínima pode chegar aos 8ºC ou menos.

Pressão em subida regular, já vai nos 1027,7 hPa, o anticiclone retorna à sua posição de escudo a oeste e noroeste da península com crista a prolongar-se pelo norte para Leste.






Céu limpo durante todo o dia à excepção do horizonte marítimo com cumulus distantes.

Vento fraco de norte/nordeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2015 às 21:20)

Segundo os meus familiares, estão apenas *3ºC *no segundo local de seguimento, lareira a bombar e bem.
Faço ideia o mar de geada por lá amanhã.
______________________

Belo arrefecimento por aqui, sigo com *7,9ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2015 às 21:25)

*Seiça,Ourem*, perto de entrar em campo negativo, segue nos *0,4ºC 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3#history*


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 21:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo os meus familiares, estão apenas *3ºC *no segundo local de seguimento, lareira a bombar e bem.
> Faço ideia o mar de geada por lá amanhã.
> ______________________
> 
> Belo arrefecimento por aqui, sigo com *7,9ºC *





jonas_87 disse:


> *Seiça,Ourem*, perto de entrar em campo negativo, segue nos *0,4ºC
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3#history*



Esta madrugada vai ser gelada mesmo. Em todas os gráficos das estações a descida assim que o sol desapareceu foi abrupta.
Às 20:00 o quadro era este:










Menos de três horas depois do ocaso as temperaturas são extraordinariamente baixas, *4,5ºC* na Praia da Rainha e Coruche, *4,0ºC* em Alcobaça, *2,6ºC em Alvega*, frigorífico autêntico.
Carrazêda de Ansiães tinha *-1,4ºC* !


----------



## DaniFR (23 Nov 2015 às 21:49)

Boas

Hoje está a arrefecer muito mais rápido. A temperatura já vai nos *3,2ºC*, menos 4ºC que ontem à mesma hora
Amanhã deve estar uma bela camada de geada. 

Dia de sol, ainda assim a máxima foi de *12,8ºC*
Mínima: *1,5ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (23 Nov 2015 às 21:56)

Boa noite!
Destaque para rápida descida da temperatura que a esta hora ja está na casa dos 8¤C, mais precisamente *8,9¤C*!!!  Mesmo quase a bater a mínima de 8,6¤C registada.
Mais um dia frio mesmo com um sol lindo em que a máxima se ficou pelos 14,5¤C! O vento soprou moderado, por vezes com rajadas mais fortes em torno dos 40/45 km/h a fazer um ambiente muito desagradável sobretudo à sombra...
Espero uma mínima hoje de 4/5 graus que deverá ser a mais baixa até agora


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2015 às 21:57)

8,9ºC de temperatura atual, segundo o sensor da varanda.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2015 às 21:57)

DaniFR disse:


> Boas
> 
> Hoje está a arrefecer muito mais rápido. A temperatura já vai nos *3,2ºC*, menos 4ºC que ontem à mesma hora
> Amanhã deve estar uma bela camada de geada.
> ...



Tenta partilhar umas fotos com a malta.


----------



## Geopower (23 Nov 2015 às 22:00)

Vento moderado de NW. 10.6ºC. Elevado desconforto térmico na rua.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 22:05)

*10,4ºC* neste momento aqui, a mesma temperatura que estava às 5h da madrugada!

Alvega com *1,7ºC (às 21:00)*
Praia da Rainha *3,1ºC*
Alcobaça *2,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2015 às 22:05)

Deixo aqui algumas medições que fiz na volta de bike de hoje, entre as 18:30 / 19:00
@StormRic a zona dos Oitavos (8,4ºC) é sempre a mais fria ( em noites como esta) da estrada do Guincho, acho que aquela pequena colina,  faz com que haja inversão para o lado da estrada, pelo menos é a minha conclusão.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 22:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> a zona dos Oitavos é sempre a mais fria da estrada do Guincho, acho que aquela pequena colina faz com que haja inversão para o lado da estrada, pelo menos é a minha conclusão.



 espectáculo! Concordo, quando passo por lá penso o mesmo.

Essas temperaturas em torno dos 10ºC por toda a marginal Guincho-Raso-Guia são espantosas, sobretudo comparando com a água do mar que está a 18ºC! Quem tiver muito frio, dispa-se e dê um mergulho!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 22:17)

Às 21:00 o panorama já é de geadas eminentes em vários locais: isto são temperaturas a 1,5m acima do solo.






Mesmo no meio da água a 17ºC, os 13,0ºC de Cabo Carvoeiro são notáveis, efeito do vento fraco do quadrante NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2015 às 22:18)

E pronto, Seiça segue no campo negativo *-0,2ºC*. 
___________

Sigo com *7,7º*C estaveis.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 22:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> entre as 18:30 / 19:00



Interessante também os 8,4ºC junto aos Oitavos:
- preponderância do vento fraco de NE;
- afastado de centros urbanos;
- inversão criada pela própria duna dos Oitavos.
- alguma elevação em relação ao mar.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2015 às 22:24)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante também os 8,4ºC junto aos Oitavos:
> - preponderância do vento fraco de NE;
> - afastado de centros urbanos;
> - inversão criada pela própria duna dos Oitavos.
> - alguma elevação em relação ao mar.



Tal e qual, e acrescentaria toda aquela vegetação.
Vamos ver qual é o registo no ponto mais frio do nosso concelho, estou bem curioso.


----------



## Griffin (23 Nov 2015 às 22:31)

Boa noite,

Belas inversões também pela Lezíria... Samora Correia já vai nos 6,1ºC. Ali para os lados de Canha está interessante (2ºC).


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2015 às 22:47)

*9,2ºC*

E ainda ha pouco tinha *7,3ºC* ( minima do dia).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Nov 2015 às 22:58)

Boas. 

Sigo já abaixo dos 7°C, 6.9°C neste momento, e há escassos minutos estava nos 6,5°C.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 23:02)

Quase a passar a um dígito inteiro aqui em Carcavelos praia: *10,1ºC* depois de uma hesitação nos 10,4ºC. *61%* de HR e pressão a subir, *1028,7 hPa*.

Penhas da Saúde 1500m é o pólo do frio de todo o território, *-2,7ºC* há momentos (Torre 2000m desistiu do despique, de -2,1ºC passou a -2,0ºC, inversão a funcionar)


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 23:07)

Alvega *0,5ºC*
Praia da Rainha quebrou a inversão, subiu para 5,8ºC.
Alcobaça 2,0ºC
Dunas de Mira 1,4ºC

*Coruche 1,6ºC*


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2015 às 23:18)

MSantos disse:


> Temperatura em queda, neste momento por aqui temos 8.2ºC, em pouco mais de 1h a temperatura caiu mais de 1ºC. Acredito que há potencial para chegar aos 2/3ºC por aqui, na próxima madrugada. Mas  logo veremos até onde pode ir.



Boas! Estamos nos *5.2ºC* e ainda com toda a madrugada pela frente.


----------



## Tufao André (23 Nov 2015 às 23:24)

Sigo com *7,5¤C *neste momento! 
O vento nulo e a humidade a subir estão a contribuir pela esta boa inversão 
Interessante é que todas as estações próximas daqui estão com valores superiores (9/10 graus) e algum vento de NE a evitar a descida!
Por este andar espero ver alguma geada ao inicio da manhã, visto que moro num ligeiro vale sombrio e, embora em ambiente urbano, conserva bem o ar frio!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2015 às 23:27)

Por aqui a subir...*9,8ºC.*
O que vale é que tenho o datalogger instalado  la na cova, para compensar esta porcaria de subida de temperatura.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2015 às 23:29)

E já bati a mínima! Sigo com 10,7°C 
A minha zona é um deserto comparado com alguns


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 23:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui a subir...*9,8ºC.*
> O que vale é que tenho o datalogger instalado  la na cova, para compensar esta porcaria de subida de temperatura.






É verdade, é estranho as últimas subidas repentinas, o vento no entanto mantém-se fraco de nordeste.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Nov 2015 às 23:32)

*1,9ºC*
Por este andar a mínima do dia(1,5ºC) vai ser batida.

A estação de Miranda do Corvo segue com 1,1ºC, Lousã 2,8ºC e São Martinho do Bispo 3,8ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Nov 2015 às 23:43)

Belas temperaturas aí em alguns locais do sul.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Nov 2015 às 23:44)

Esta estação, que surgiu à alguns meses em Escalos do Meio, Pedrogão Grande, tem registado umas temperaturas interessantes.
Neste momento, segue com -1,1ºC e * -1,6ºC* de mínima.


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Nov 2015 às 00:01)

7,2º C foi a mínima por aqui, neste momento já está 7,6º C ( aparentemente a subir ligeiramente ) e 61% Hr, quando saí de Benfica pelas 20:00h tinha no carro 14º C, finalmente a sentir frio a chegar ao carro, durante o trajecto para casa chegou aos 9º C perto do cemitério de Carnide, no vale de Odivelas 10º C .


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Nov 2015 às 00:09)

StormRic disse:


> espectáculo! Concordo, quando passo por lá penso o mesmo.
> 
> Essas temperaturas em torno dos 10ºC por toda a marginal Guincho-Raso-Guia são espantosas, sobretudo comparando com a água do mar que está a 18ºC! Quem tiver muito frio, dispa-se e dê um mergulho!



Eu que o diga, mesmo em dias mais quentes sinto uma descida bastante significativa, neste sábado passado como estava vento já era o padrão normal, mas vou prestar mais atenção neste troço.


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2015 às 01:21)

que pena não estar na Fajarda (coruche), a estação de Coruche na ultima hora já ia com *0.3ºC*,ou seja, negativos na certa, eu lá na Fajarda não costuma baixar tanto como a estação de Coruche mas costuma ser bastante baixa na mesma, é muito provável que se vá formar bela geada lá e eu em Lisboa


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2015 às 01:39)

david 6 disse:


> que pena não estar na Fajarda (coruche), a estação de Coruche na ultima hora já ia com *0.3ºC*,ou seja, negativos na certa, eu lá na Fajarda não costuma baixar tanto como a estação de Coruche mas costuma ser bastante baixa na mesma, é muito provável que se vá formar bela geada lá e eu em Lisboa



Não muito longe da Fajarda, por aqui registo *3.3ºC*. Está a descer mais depressa do que estava à espera, tinha dito que a mínima iria ficar pelos 2/3ºC, mas agora parece-me que pode ir para valores perto dos *0ºC*.


----------



## nelson972 (24 Nov 2015 às 06:39)

A sair para o trabalho, o carro mostra 2,5 graus.
Mira de aire.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2015 às 06:45)

Boas,

Bem o que dizer do arrefecimento, sigo com uns incríveis *4,6ºC*, nunca imaginei que fizesse tanto frio por aqui.
O registo no vale do Cabreiro deve seguir negativo, logo ao final do dia vou buscar o datalogger, a geada por lá deve ser bem forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2015 às 07:01)

Temperaturas actuais.

Seiça,Ourem: *-2,9ºC*
Escalos do Meio, Pedrogão Grande: *-2,8ºC*
Canha, Montijo: *-1,7ºC*
Montalvo,Constância: *-1,1ºC*
Miranda do Corvo:* -0,9ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2015 às 07:03)

Bom dia, 

Uma farmácia perto de minha casa que foi instalada junto a um pequeno curso de água, marcava há 20 minutos 0°C. 

No percurso que estou a fazer de autocarro (Fanqueiro - Póvoa de Santo Adrião), é raro o carro que não tem geada. 

Antes de sair de casa não tive tempo de verificar a temperatura no meu sensor, logo posto aqui a mínima registada.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2015 às 07:12)

Minima: *4,3ºC *
Actual: *5,0ºC 
*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2015 às 07:33)

Bom dia!

Alguma frescura por agora, enquanto registo *6,5ºC*, mínima do dia! 
Ao início da madrugada a temperatura manteve-se estável perto dos 10ºC, até que uma pausa no vento permitiu uma descida mais acentuada, não havendo, porém, registo de bancos de nevoeiro nas proximidades: apenas 48% de humidade.

Extremos de ontem: *8,6ºC* / *14,1ºC*.

---



jonas_87 disse:


> Temperaturas actuais.
> 
> Seiça,Ourem: *-2,9ºC*



Seiça, _imbatível_, já entrou na casa dos -3ºC, seguindo com *-3,1ºC*!


----------



## Geiras (24 Nov 2015 às 08:34)

Mínima de *0,3ºC* na Quinta do Conde! Nunca esperei que descesse tanto!  
Por Sintra há pouco havia zonas mais abrigadas com geada, sobretudo em pequenos vales.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2015 às 08:41)

Há pouco passei pela estrada do pisão, paisagem fantástica campos brancos e telhados brancos,  o termómetro do carro marcou 1 grau, a inversão foi realmente muito forte, pelas minhas contas a mínima terá caído aos -1,0 graus,  a ver vamos qual será a minha mínima por lá .  Até em Alcabideche observei geada,  notável.


----------



## Geopower (24 Nov 2015 às 08:50)

bom dia. 9,2*C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2015 às 09:08)

Mapa das temperaturas às 7:00 Rede IPMA







*Top 5 Inversões*

Alvega: *-2,7ºC* ( Sempre notável aquele troço do Tejo)
Coruche:* -2,2ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *-1,6ºC*
Valdonas, Tomar: *-1,5ºC*
Alcobaça: *-1,2ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (24 Nov 2015 às 09:37)

Bom dia

Mínima de *0,1ºC*. Ainda não foi desta que entrou em valores negativos.

E a pedido de vários "meteoloucos" aqui ficam as fotos, tiradas pouco antes das 8h30 com 0,3ºC:


----------



## bmelo (24 Nov 2015 às 09:39)

PS: eu a acabar de colocar esta mensagem, e o nosso amigo DaniFR a colocar umas fotozinhas !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2015 às 09:44)

Bela camada .


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2015 às 09:56)

DaniFR disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Mínima de *0,1ºC*. Ainda não foi desta que entrou em valores negativos.
> 
> E a pedido de vários "meteoloucos" aqui ficam as fotos, tiradas pouco antes das 8h30 com 0,3ºC:



Maravilha, gosto particularmente da 3ª foto onde se vêm as gotas congeladas.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Nov 2015 às 10:08)

Mínimas mais baixas no distrito de Coimbra:

Dunas de Mira (8h):* -1,7ºC*
Miranda do Corvo: *-1ºC*
Lousã: *-0,6ºC*
São Martinho do Bispo: *0,9ºC*
Bencanta (6h): *1,1ºC*
Pólo II: *1,6ºC*
Quinta da Nora: *1,7ºC*


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2015 às 11:24)

Boas!

Manhã fria também aqui pelas lezírias, registei a mínima uma bela mínima de *0.5ºC* com alguma geada:


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2015 às 11:36)

Soube há pouco que  no 2º local de seguimento, a mínima terá rondado os -1,5 graus/-2,0 graus. 
Geada forte.


----------



## nelson972 (24 Nov 2015 às 12:08)

Em minde, foi o local mais frio da viagem .


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2015 às 12:17)

Boas

Mínima de 4,4ºC aqui

Agora céu pouco nublado apenas algumas nuvens altas e temperatura de 15,0ºC o vento é nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2015 às 13:02)

Depois de uma madrugada gelada, a manha também foi  bem fresca.
Registo hoje também, a primeira geada deste Outono, notava-se grande acumulação de geada em terrenos abertos e em vales, assim como nos carros estacionados.
Sigo agora com vento fraco, muito desconfortável.
T.actual 15.9ºC
mínima de 3.6ºC(junto á janela, porque na rua, devia de marcar á volta dos 2ºC).


----------



## Geopower (24 Nov 2015 às 17:22)

extremos do dia:
8.1ºC
15.5ºC
condições atuais:14.0ºC em descida. Vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2015 às 17:33)

Boa tarde

O amanhecer mais frio desde há 9 meses, pelo menos (a última nadrugada mais fria do que esta foi em 13 de Fevereiro): *6,6ºC*, entre as 7:30 e as 7:50.
Máxima de *15,7ºC* às 14h.

Humidade relativa variou entre os *70%* pouco depois das 9h e os *48%* às 12:50, pouco depois da culminação do sol.
Cirrus em todo o horizonte de SE a NW, acompanhados de pequenos cumulus humilis e estratocumulus ao largo.

Vento sempre fraco de NE.

Vem mudança a caminho, pelo menos nas temperaturas, com entrada de novo sistema frontal pela periferia NE do potente anticiclone, as mínimas vão subir.

Pressão atingiu máximo cerca das 14h, *1032,4 hPa*.


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2015 às 17:33)

a minha irmã disse me que lá na Fajarda de manhã havia bela geada, que havia sitios que estava tudo branquinho, a minima vejo na sexta quando lá for, mas acredito nos 0ºC pelo menos


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Nov 2015 às 18:01)

Mínima de 5,1ºC.

Temperatura atual de 11,8ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2015 às 18:13)

Boas!
Tive uma mínima de 8,9°C!  Nunca tinha sentido tanto frio como hoje de manhã! Até doía as mãos! Haviam camadas muito fininhas, penso que de gelo nos vidros dos carros, mas não sei se será mesmo possível...


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2015 às 18:49)

Mínima: *5,9ºC* no Cacém
Na minha zona, junto à paragem de autocarros e perto do rio Jamor acredito que tenha chegado aos 3ºC, para além de que a zona só apanha sol às 10h/11h.

Máxima: *15,2ºC*
Só mesmo ao sol é que se estava bem


----------



## VimDePantufas (24 Nov 2015 às 19:08)

Boa tarde,

Esta noite foi até agora a mais fria por estes lados.
A mínima foi de 1,6º C.
Finalmente hoje ás 7 horas da manhã havia formação de bastante geada, não de uma forma generalizada como acontece por aqui com  regularidade, mas de anotar.

Neste momento a temperatura é de 10,9º C


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2015 às 19:32)

david 6 disse:


> a minha irmã disse me que lá na Fajarda de manhã havia bela geada, que havia sitios que estava tudo branquinho, a minima vejo na sexta quando lá for, mas acredito nos 0ºC pelo menos



Deves ter tido -1ºC ou -2ºC registas quase sempre temperaturas mais baixas que as minhas e eu tive *0.5ºC* de mínima.


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2015 às 19:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Tive uma mínima de 8,9°C!  Nunca tinha sentido tanto frio como hoje de manhã! Até doía as mãos! Haviam camadas muito fininhas, penso que de gelo nos vidros dos carros, mas não sei se será mesmo possível...



Com 8.9ºC devia ser apenas orvalho, mas se tens duvidas faz como eu, toca! Se tocares ficas logo a saber se é gelo ou não!


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2015 às 19:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Tive uma mínima de 8,9°C!  Nunca tinha sentido tanto frio como hoje de manhã! Até doía as mãos! Haviam camadas muito fininhas, penso que de gelo nos vidros dos carros, mas não sei se será mesmo possível...




em Coruche, eu com essa temperatura de manhã tava eu quase de t-shirt  (exagerado um pouco xd), eu antigamente quando andava na secundária às vezes tinha educação fisica de manhã em dias de 0/1ºC e às vezes mesmo negativos ai sim é que ias ver o que era frio de manhã  as mãos todas roxas nem as sentia 


on topic: por Lisboa as estações amadoras mais próximas no centro de alvalade 13.6ºC e na avenida gago coutinho 12.7ºC


----------



## Teles (24 Nov 2015 às 20:48)

Boas  por aqui a minima hoje foi de -1.6ºC geada em muitos sitios temperatura actual de 9.9ºC alguma neblusidade alta!


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2015 às 20:52)

MSantos disse:


> Com 8.9ºC devia ser apenas orvalho, mas se tens duvidas faz como eu, toca! Se tocares ficas logo a saber se é gelo ou não!


Penso que estaria mais frio que isso, pois a estação que sigo está a uns 500 metros da minha casa e estava mesmo bastante frio! Não toquei porque estava atrasado para escola e só olhei muito rapidamente


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2015 às 20:54)

david 6 disse:


> em Coruche, eu com essa temperatura de manhã tava eu quase de t-shirt  (exagerado um pouco xd), eu antigamente quando andava na secundária às vezes tinha educação fisica de manhã em dias de 0/1ºC e às vezes mesmo negativos ai sim é que ias ver o que era frio de manhã  as mãos todas roxas nem as sentia
> 
> 
> on topic: por Lisboa as estações amadoras mais próximas no centro de alvalade 13.6ºC e na avenida gago coutinho 12.7ºC


Ahaha eu percebo! Não estou habituado a esse frio todo  mas que estava frio, estava e MUITO!


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2015 às 21:30)

Por aqui, mais uma noite fresca, sigo com 11.7ºC.
Parece que a lareira, já nao ter descanso.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2015 às 21:38)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *4,3ºC */ *15,0ºC*
Não contava de todo com uma minima tão baixa e ver geada em alguns carros numa rua aqui próxima da minha.

Ao final do dia fui então buscar o datalogger ao vale do Cabreiro,aqui ao lado, a minima foi esta: 






Mais logo publico o comportamento da temperatura ao longo da noite de ontem e madrugada de hoje no tópico adequado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2015 às 22:10)

Boas.

A mínima registada foi de *3,7ºC*. Aqui onde vivo estou alguns metros (poucos, uns 10) acima da restante zona envolvente, o que fez com que tivesse obtido uma temperatura mínima um pouco mais alta do que nessas zonas, até porque aqui não havia nenhum carro com geada, mas a 300m, na zona mais baixa, já estava tudo branco.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Nov 2015 às 22:20)

Boas

*9,6ºC*
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, portanto hoje não há inversão térmica. 

Máxima: *12,7ºC*
Mínima: *0,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2015 às 22:24)

Boas

Máxima de 15,6ºC
Mínima de 4,4ºC

Rajada máxima 29km/h

Agora sigo com 12,5ºC, 79%Hr e vento nulo o frio a ir embora


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Nov 2015 às 22:27)

5,1º C foi a mínima por aqui , dia frio e pouco vento, já a apetecer ligar aquecedores, mas ainda não o fiz , actualmente estão 11,9º C e 83% Hr.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2015 às 23:20)

Por aqui a temperatura está a aumentar bem! Já sigo com 13,4°C!


----------



## Tufao André (25 Nov 2015 às 00:10)

Boa noite pessoal!
O dia acordou bem gelado com a temperatura minima a chegar aos *4¤C  *Finalmente houve GEADA, fraca por cima dos carros (pois estou em ambiente urbano), mas mais forte nas zonas descampadas sobretudo aqui nos terrenos junto ao metro da Amadora Este que ficaram completamente branquinhos!!!  Foi lindo de se ver cá de casa e tive pena de não ter como medir la a temperatura... Facilmente foi aos 3 graus ou menos! Excelente local pra inversoes.
Durante o dia o ambiente não aqueceu muito, o constante vento moderado não deixou a máxima ir além dos 14,8¤C! 
Noite francamente mais quente e húmida, a massa de ar está a mudar e estão 11,7 ¤C com 82% de HR. Pressão aumenta bem, estando 1031 hPa de momento!


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2015 às 01:55)

Boas!

Neste momento registo 5.8ºC, completamente diferentes dos 11.2ºC de Samora Correia. 

O Ar mais ameno ainda não deve ter conseguido chegar aqui, é a única explicação, já que aqui perto em Canha ainda está mais frio, por lá estão 4.2ºC. 

Situação estranha, parece que o ar frio instalado está a resistir bem.


----------



## Quercus Pyrenaica (25 Nov 2015 às 07:09)

Na Quinta das Conchas a mínima de hoje esteve nos 9,1ºC. Mas ontem esteve bem mais frio!


----------



## Geopower (25 Nov 2015 às 08:59)

bom dia, 13,9*C. Vento fraco. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Manhã bem mais amena do que ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2015 às 09:31)

Boas, 
Como esperado a minima disparou, *12,4ºC.*
_________

Top10 Inversões de ontem

Alvega: *-2,9ºC*
Coruche: *-2,6ºC*
Valdonas, Tomar: *-2,0ºC*
Dunas de Mira:* -1,9ºC*
Alcobaça: *-1,4ºC*
Lousã(aerodromo): *-0,6ºC*
Colares, Sintra: *-0,2ºC*
Pegões: *-0,2ºC*
Setubal ( Estação de fruticultura): *0,0ºC*
Dois Portos, Torres Vedras: *0,2ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2015 às 11:56)

A mínima desta noite, foi de 9.5ºC muito diferente da mínima de de ontem.
O dia acordou com sol, embora acompanhado de vento moderado.
T.actual 19.2ºC, apesar da sensação térmica, faz parecer que estão menos uns 2 ou 3ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2015 às 12:55)

Boas

A mínima deu um salto gigante de +7ºC

Mínima de hoje 11,1ºC

Agora estão 17,5ºC e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2015 às 17:48)

Boas,

O destaque vai para o vento  que tem soprado bem em Cascais,lá em cima, Alcabideche, já houve uma rajada de *85 km/h*.
 Raio de terra aquela.


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2015 às 17:53)

Boa tarde

A "tempestade" anticiclónica  do Atlântico a dominar, 1045 hPa, com uma configuração quase circular a comprimir as depressões periféricas. De tal forma que são as sucessivas passagens das franjas terminais dos sistemas frontais que condicionam a nebulosidade e a temperatura aqui. Voltou o vento em nortada moderada a forte.







As temperaturas recuperaram hoje os valores que tinham antes da passagem da massa de ar frio pós-frontal e inversões de ontem.
Mínima *11,9ºC* durante a madrugada, entre as 2h e as 3h. A partir desta hora foi subindo lentamente como se não houvesse arrefecimento, passando pelo nascer do sol com uma ligeira quebra de 0,4ºC a seguir, e continuando a subir até aos *17,8ºC* de máxima pelas 14h, pela boa insolação.

A humidade relativa foi máxima por volta das 5h30,* 92%* e mínima com* 62%* quando a temperatura foi máxima.

Nascer do sol com belos cirrus e cordões de estratos e estratocumulus, cores alaranjadas fortes, humidade elevada. Para a tarde os estratocumulus e nuvens altas escureceram significativamente o dia, altura em que o vento forte se assemelhou à nortada de verão, não se viu o poente, apenas umas nesgas rosa já ao crepúsculo.

Valor notável da pressão atmosférica durante toda a manhã, *1033,1 hPa*, sintoma da "engorda" do anticiclone que se mantém no entanto com o centro muito longe, a norte do Grupo Oriental dos Açores.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Nov 2015 às 18:26)

Boas.


Como esperado, a temperatura mínima de hoje deu um enorme salto em relação à de ontem: *11,2ºC* (+7,5ºC).

Por agora sigo com 16,2ºC, céu pouco nublado (com um lindo luar) e vento moderado a forte de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2015 às 18:42)

Que vendaval em Alcabideche,  há pouco rajada de 88 km/h.
O carro parado ,abanava com a força do vento.
Está muito mais vento do no outro dia... e não há qualquer aviso.


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2015 às 18:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que vendaval em Alcabideche, há pouco rajada de 88 km/h.
> O carro parado ,abanava com a força do vento.
> Está muito mais vento do no outro dia... e não há qualquer aviso.



Em São Domingos de Rana durante a tarde, quando observei aqui em Carcavelos a maior intensidade, chegou aos *61,1 Km/h*. Agora por aqui mantém-se moderado, com bastante ruído da adriça da bandeira e das folhas a esvoaçarem. 50 Km/h em S.Domingos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2015 às 19:11)

Depois de uma tarde bem ventosa e gelada por aqui, ainda continua o vento.
A noite segue iluminada pela lua cheia, embora que ainda um bocada ofusca, devido a alguma nebulosidade.
T.máxima 22ºC
T.actual 15ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Nov 2015 às 20:12)

Mínima: *11,5ºC*
Máxima: *17,6ºC*
Vento moderado
Diferença significativa nos extremos, precisei de menos uma camisola hoje  apesar de estar engripado 

Pela tarde tive uma bela surpresa, vento forte, rajadas de *50 km/h*, mas a maior parte das rajadas eram moderadas e geladas. 
De manhã céu quase limpo e pela tarde chegou muita nebulosidade, ao chegar da noite e pelas 19h um belo halo lunar graças à nebulosidade, muito bonito! 

Interessante ver as ribeiras, continuam a correr no leito de estiagem, mesmo assim os aquíferos ainda largam água. E acredito que as ribeiras de Carenque e do Jamor juntas tenham mais canas do que pessoas na região, aquilo está por todo o lado e já chega a tapar a paisagem, algumas parecem ter 6-7 metros!  

Gostava de tirar mais fotos do que vejo durante o dia, mas a qualidade não é muita para além de que maior parte das vezes estou no carro. 

De salientar que a junta de freguesia decide recolher as folhas todas, ramos, etc dos temporais e do vento e deposita tudo ao pé do aqueduto (em Queluz, junto ao rio Jamor) e aquilo é literalmente o paraíso da decomposição .


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2015 às 21:05)

Boas!

Dia com algum vento por aqui, por agora registo 13.9ºC, valor muito mais elevado do que nos últimos dois dias à mesma hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2015 às 21:13)

StormRic disse:


> Em São Domingos de Rana durante a tarde, quando observei aqui em Carcavelos a maior intensidade, chegou aos *61,1 Km/h*. Agora por aqui mantém-se moderado, com bastante ruído da adriça da bandeira e das folhas a esvoaçarem. 50 Km/h em S.Domingos.



Essa estação tem bons registos, ainda assim, por aqui é _outro campeonato_.
Mantem-se a rajada máxima de 88 km/h, o vento continua forte e assim vai continuar amanhã, o dia inteiro.

________

Extremos térmicos dos ultimos 3 dias

23/11/2015: *7,5ºC* / *14,1ºC*
24/11/2015: *4,3ºC */ *15,0ºC*
25/11/2015: *12,4ºC* / *16,5ºC*


T.actual: *14,7ºC*
Vento forte


----------



## Quercus Pyrenaica (25 Nov 2015 às 22:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A mínima desta noite, foi de 9.5ºC muito diferente da mínima de de ontem.
> O dia acordou com sol, embora acompanhado de vento moderado.
> T.actual 19.2ºC, apesar da sensação térmica, faz parecer que estão menos uns 2 ou 3ºC.



Sim, ontem na Quinta das Conchas chegou aos 3,9º C... hoje não baixou dos 9.º C


----------



## Griffin (25 Nov 2015 às 22:20)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Neste momento registo 5.8ºC, completamente diferentes dos 11.2ºC de Samora Correia.
> 
> ...



Boa noite a todos,

De facto as estações tanto daqui como a de Benavente reportavam esta madrugada pelas 00h00 cerca de 11ºC. Só posso mesmo entender que Santo Estevão por se encontrar mais para o interior não tinha ainda sentido a subida da temperatura mínima.


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Nov 2015 às 22:47)

E pronto lá se foi o frio , durou muuuuito, a mínima por aqui situou-se apenas pelos 11,8º C, durante o dia quer por aqui em casa e a tarde por Benfica, temperatura mais amena e algum vento, que de manhã não tinha aquele "ar" gélido, 
actualmente estão 12,8º C e 84% Hr.


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2015 às 22:56)

Griffin disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> De facto as estações tanto daqui como a de Benavente reportavam esta madrugada pelas 00h00 cerca de 11ºC. Só posso mesmo entender que Santo Estevão por se encontrar mais para o interior não tinha ainda sentido a subida da temperatura mínima.



De facto não se tinha ainda sentido a subida de temperatura aqui, tal como a estação de Canha que a essa hora tinha 4ºC, Canha fica no mesmo vale que Santo Estêvão e algum frio deve ter ficado aqui retido e demorou mais a ser varrido pelo ar ameno, Como Samora e Benavente ficam mesmo ao lado das lezírias do Tejo (zona plana e completamente aberta) a capacidade de reter o ar frio deve ser muito mais limitada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Nov 2015 às 23:04)

Boas!

Por Carcavelos temos uma noite de nortada a fazer lembrar o Verão!
Ainda bem que fui à Holanda para ver chover... porque por aqui e no curto /médio prazo nem pinga!


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2015 às 23:16)

14,8ºC e 79%. Vento mais fraco agora.

Como não vai haver grandes histórias nos próximos tempos, deixo uns filmezinhos para entreter.

*Sexta dia 20*, nascer e pôr-do-sol, quando o anticiclone começou a retirar-se para oeste:



*Dia 21*, poente depois da passagem da frente de fraca actividade:



E a belíssima manhã de Domingo dia 22, com a chegada dos primeiros aguaceiros fracos pós-frontais, lenticularis, arco-íris e nuvens bonitas com sol em atmosfera límpida:


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2015 às 11:08)

Boas,

Manhã ventosa por Cascais,a temperatura ronda os *17ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2015 às 16:16)

Mínima: *13ºC*
Máxima: *18,2ºC*

Nortada a reinar, rajadas de 30-40 km/h constantes e máximas de 50 km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2015 às 16:43)

Cascais segue nos 16ºC e vento moderado a forte, algum desconforto térmico na rua.
Lá em cima, Alcabideche, a rajada máxima está nos *68 km/h*.
_____________

Bem, para Domingo é mais que certo que vou registar mínimas frias nos vales na zona oeste, seria curioso presenciar a 5ª geada da temporada por lá, pode acontecer, vamos ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Nov 2015 às 17:33)

Depois de mais uma manha algo ventosa por aqui, a tarde foi mais calma.
A máxima rondou os 20ºC
mínima de 10ºC
T. actual segue já abaixo dos 18ºC


----------



## DaniFR (26 Nov 2015 às 21:11)

Boa noite

*8,6ºC*

Máxima: *16,3ºC*
Mínima: *4,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2015 às 21:34)

Temperatura minima: *16,9ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *13,3ºC*
Rajada máxima: *72 km/h*


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2015 às 00:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Temperatura minima: *16,9ºC*
> Temperatura máxima: *13,3ºC*
> Rajada máxima: *72 km/h*


Trocaste-te todo! 
_________________

Vento abrandou pela noite. Temp. atual: *13,4ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2015 às 09:36)

O dia por aqui acordou com sol, e regado por uma valente carga de orvalho.
mínima: 9.5ºC
T.actual: 14.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2015 às 11:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Trocaste-te todo!
> _________________
> 
> Vento abrandou pela noite. Temp. atual: *13,4ºC*



Verdade, obrigado pela correccao,  a culpa foi da ventania.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2015 às 12:11)

Rajada bem evidente à 1h15,* 60 km/h*
Mínima:* 13,3ºC
*
Céu limpo


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2015 às 12:29)

Boas

Mínima de 12,2ºC

Agora estão uns bem amenos 18,5ºC e vento fraco...já ontem a máxima foi de uns quentes 19,5ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2015 às 13:06)

Mais um dia quente! Já estão 19,5ºC e promete passar os 20,0ºC...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Nov 2015 às 13:27)

Mais um dia a andar de manga curta na rua! 
O meu termómetro marca à sombra 20 ºC. Até me custa a acreditar que estamos praticamente na época natalícia...
Esta situação entristece-me, pois confirma que o clima está mesmo alterado


----------



## AMFC (27 Nov 2015 às 14:12)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Mais um dia a andar de manga curta na rua!
> O meu termómetro marca à sombra 20 ºC. Até me custa a acreditar que estamos praticamente na época natalícia...
> Esta situação entristece-me, pois confirma que o clima está mesmo alterado



Não é mera coincidência não. Temos cada vez mais longos períodos sem chuva, intervalados por alguns dias de chuvas fortes num curto espaço de tempo.. Aquela chuva certinha e contínua vários dias seguidos no Invernos da minha mocidade já eram. O padrão das temperaturas está claramente mudado, com médias cada vez mais elevadas e com cada vez mais episódios de temperaturas extremas. Se tivermos novamente este inverno seco, depois do que foi o ano passado começa a ficar preocupante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2015 às 14:29)

Sigo com uma óptima, e linda tarde de sol,com céu limpo e sem a presença de vento, o que já nao era habitual á alguns dias.
Nem parece que estamos a poucos dias de Dezembro.
O meu auriol está a marcar á sombra 23.8ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2015 às 14:59)

Máxima até agora de 20,1ºC

19,6ºC agora e vento nulo...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2015 às 19:05)

Que vendaval por aqui...rajada de *80 km/h* agora mesmo,enfim um mundo à parte. lol
*14,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2015 às 19:22)

Máxima de *20,1ºC*
Mínima de 12,2ºC

Rajada máxima 32km/h

Agora sigo com 14,6ºC, 82%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2015 às 20:56)

Já tive rajada de *88 km/h*, impressionante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2015 às 21:27)

Apesar de ter sido uma tarde quente, a máxima rondou quase os 24ºC, ainda antes das 17 horas, começa-se a notar um grande arrefecimento repentino.
Sigo agora com 14.3ºC


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2015 às 22:10)

de volta à Fajarda aqui vai a minima e maxima da semana:

minima: *-1.5ºC  *(a noite de segunda para terça certeza)
maxima: *19.9ºC*

por agora vou com *11.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2015 às 22:16)

david 6 disse:


> de volta à Fajarda aqui vai a minima e maxima da semana:
> 
> minima: *-1.5ºC  *(a noite de segunda para terça certeza)



Bela minima!
_________

Por aqui, mantem-se o vento forte,  assobia e bem lá fora.
*14,5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2015 às 23:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que vendaval por aqui...rajada de *80 km/h* agora mesmo,enfim um mundo à parte. lol
> *14,6ºC*



A fábrica a laborar em pleno, portanto. Aqui em Carcavelos não voltou a soprar tão forte como anteontem. De resto dois dias semelhantes, voltaram a subir as temperaturas para valores de início de outono:

*Ontem, dia 26*, mínima de 1*3,8ºC*, a meio da noite, pelas 3h, já pressagiava a subida. À tarde pelas 15h tinha chegado aos* 18,9ºC*. Um pouco mais húmido, entre *86% e 63%*.

*Hoje dia 27*, mínima ainda mais alta, *14,2ºC*, já à hora habitual, pouco depois do nascer do sol. Máxima um pouco mais cedo do que ontem, 14h, e um pouco mais baixa, *18,4ºC*.
Humidade manteve-se, entre *86% e 66%*.

Pelas manhãs têm ocorrido estratocumulus em rolos estacionários ou quase, algo aparentado com a dinâmica das _lenticularis_, especialmente no horizonte marítimo onde até fazem umas ondulações características de longa amplitude em almofada. Típico das circulações anticiclónicas periféricas. Alguns cirrus também de vez em quando. Ao amanhecer observam-se estratos agarrados à Arrábida. Vento de norte, fraco a moderado, por vezes mais ruidoso mas sem rajadas fortes.
O sol põe-se invariavelmente escondido pelas nuvens baixas ao longe no oceano. Muita neblina matinal mas dissipa-se bem pela tarde com visibilidade média.

Ontem os dois potentes núcleos anticiclónicos ainda estavam separados, acontecendo que o situado a sul da Terra Nova atingia o notável e invulgar valor de pressão no centro de *1051 hPa* (é muito para um anticiclone marítimo naquela zona).






Hoje os dois uniram-se numa longa crista, ou melhor, o que se situava aqui mais perto dissipou-se, reforçando o outro em extensão; a frente entre ambos enfraqueceu e praticamente chega cá dissipada.





Neste processo a pressão atmosférica aqui foi descendo, atingindo hoje à tarde o menor valor 1019,9 hPa, mas já está em recuperação.

Remotas possibilidades de chuva só lá para o fim da próxima semana, mas nem vale a pena fazer planos quanto a isso.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2015 às 01:30)

Era assim quando dantes chovia... , perdão, foi assim que choveu no dia 21, sábado  :



Os rebanhos de _cumulus humilis_ (muito _humilis_ mesmo) logo a seguir àquela frente:



E uma pequena curiosidade ao fim da tarde de dia 24, 3ª, uma minúscula altocumulus lenticularis isolada que teimou em aparecer duas vezes no mesmo local. Qual seria o relevo à superfície que causava aquela pequena perturbação no fluxo de norte?


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2015 às 01:41)

No dia *25, 4ª*, amanhecer, corrente de Norte/NNW à superfície e de NE em altitude:


Poente que ficou oculto mas no fim ainda apareceram belos tons rosa:


E finalmente amanhecer de ontem *6ª, dia 27* (de dia 26 nada há para mostrar de diferente): notáveis filas imóveis de estratocumulus na corrente de norte, mas só enquanto a elevada humidade da madrugada era consumida. Quando esta diminuíu, os arranjos persistentes de nuvens desfizeram-se e a circulação foi restabelecida normalmente:


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2015 às 02:23)

*8.4ºC*


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2015 às 10:57)

Boas

Mínima pouco fria 11,7ºC

Agora alguma neblina, 14,2ºC e vento fraco...vai ser mais um dia quente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Nov 2015 às 12:52)

Mínima de 9.2ºC
Mais um dia que acordou com muito orvalho, mas também com um sol radiante.
20.8ºC neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2015 às 12:55)

Boas

Aqui na zona oeste sigo com 16 graus e vento moderado a forte. 
Ao final do dia o vento vai cair um bom bocado,  e ainda bem,  espero registar boas mínimas aqui nos vales.


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2015 às 14:43)

por aqui a minima de hoje foi de *4.3ºC*
agora vou com *18.5ºC*

minimas sempre interessantes


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2015 às 14:48)

Aqui a máxima até agora foi 19,1ºC

Agora estão 18,7ºC, 60%Hr, 1023,1hpa e vento fraco de NE


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2015 às 18:40)

Sigo com 10,3 graus e vento fraco.

A casa está  a uma cota 20 metros acima da cota da ribeira, e a 300 metros de distância da zona mais fria do Vale, e onde tenho  o datalogger instalado.

Não esperava que o vento caísse tão rápido,vamos ver como correm as inversões por aqui.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2015 às 18:45)

Boas

Máxima de 19,2ºC

Agora sigo com 14,2ºC e o vento a soprar fraco de N


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2015 às 19:44)

Rajadas moderadas pela madrugada e manhã, pico de *69km/h.*
Mínima: *11,8ºC*
Máxima: *18,3ºC*

Céu geralmente limpo, excepto para os lados de Sintra.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2015 às 19:51)

A inversão vai se intensificando,  sigo 8,5 graus. Junto á ribeira já deve ir nos 6 graus. 
Possivelmente amanhã tenho geada por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2015 às 21:20)

vou com *10.5ºC* está a descer rápido agora depois de ter descido muito lentamente na casa dos 11


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2015 às 22:03)

Boa noite

A passagem da frente dissipada nada de visível produziu, nem sequer um aumento de nebulosidade. O céu permaneceu quase limpo, apenas com nuvens baixas ao longe no oceano.

Máxima idêntica à de ontem, *18,4ºC*; mínima matinal um pouco mais baixa, *13,2ºC*, mas que já está a ser batida pela temperatura presente, *13,ºC*, ainda em baixa. Uma próxima madrugada sem dúvida bem mais fria do que a anterior, resultado da substituição de massa de ar pelo pós-frontal da frente invisível.

Também detectável a passagem da frente pelo menor valor da humidade relatva mínima, *59%* às 14h. Máxima de *84%* entre as 6h e as 7h.

Vento moderado todo o dia mas sem rajadas, de norte a NE.
Neblina fraca.

Pressão a recuperar, *1028,0 hPa* em subida regular. O anticiclone vai derivando para Leste, continua a seca. As probabilidades de chuva, adiantadas pelo IPMA, para o fim da próxima semana e para esta região, variam entre os 37% para Coimbra e os 20% para Setúbal; na região sul são inferiores a 20%; Algarve menos de 10%. Primeira semana de Dezembro parece assim uma continuação da perda de água pelo solo.


----------



## Geopower (28 Nov 2015 às 22:12)

céu limpo e estrelado em Glória do Ribatejo. Vento fraco. Condições ideais para uma camada de geada amanhã de manhã.


----------



## DaniFR (28 Nov 2015 às 22:39)

Boa noite

Sigo com *6,1ºC*, actual mínima.

Máxima de *16,2ºC*.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Nov 2015 às 23:38)

Boas. Bem, este Novembro deve ter sido um dos mais quentes de sempre...o mês está a acabar e ainda não tive um unico dia de geada! Habitualmente temos já belas geadas em Novembro aqui na zona Oeste (Alenquer), e até hoje nada.  Espero que a partir de amanhã se inverta esta situação, é sempre bom sentir o Inverno, quando é Inverno...

Por Lisboa foi mais um dia de sol. à tarde estavam 20ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2015 às 01:20)

Pelas 22h30, nova mínima de* 10,5ºC *do dia 28

A partir daí até à meia noite continuou a subir, depois desceu até à 1h para *10,4ºC*, agora subiu em menos de 10 minutos 1ºC  vento maroto de NE/ENE


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2015 às 01:27)

por aqui vou com *4.9ºC*, vai bem lançado, também estou com nevoeiro


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2015 às 01:31)

Boas!
Por aqui está algum vento por isso sigo com uns calorosos 13,3°C...
Está muito quente para Novembro...


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2015 às 01:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Por aqui está algum vento por isso sigo com uns calorosos 13,3°C...
> Está muito quente para Novembro...



podemos trocar se quiseres  eu aqui vou com uns "escaldantes" *4.7ºC *


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Nov 2015 às 02:12)

david 6 disse:


> podemos trocar se quiseres  eu aqui vou com uns "escaldantes" *4.7ºC *



Eu sei, hehe, passei perto de Coruche e marcava no carro 5º C durante uns bons Km´s,

-------------------//-------------------

por aqui, agora ainda/ já ( dependendo da perspectiva  ) está 11,9º C e 77% Hr.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2015 às 08:30)

david 6 disse:


> podemos trocar se quiseres  eu aqui vou com uns "escaldantes" *4.7ºC *


Ahaha manda um bocado para cá e fico logo feliz


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2015 às 11:11)

Boas

Mínima de 8,2ºC

Agora já vai por ai acima e estão 15,0ºC


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2015 às 11:19)

Bom dia

O núcleo principal do anticiclone saltou para o interior da península e estende uma crista para o norte de África. Qualquer entrada de ar frio está cancelada e parece uma situação sinóptica de verão.

Pressão a subir, *1033,1 hPa*.






Embora a mínima tenha descido em relação a ontem, chegou aos *11,1ºC*, o sol forte em céu limpo recuperam a temperatura rapidamente e já estão *14,6ºC*. Um belo dia de céu azul com vento fraco de Leste.

A humidade veio descendo aos poucos desde o máximo de* 82%* pelas 2h da madrugada. Estão *65%* agora, em descida.
Alguma neblina matinal ocupou o interior da península de Setúbal. Nesta altura o horizonte marítimo é límpido e o mar azul profundo. Muitas velas a aproveitar o bom vento. Ligeira ondulação de fundo residual produz umas boas ondinhas para treinar.

edição: enquanto escrevia isto, já subiu para *14,9ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2015 às 11:25)

Bom dia,

Ora bem, a inversão no vale da Mangancha foi uma treta, o vento fraco resolveu aparecer logo às 23horas e nunca mais parou.
Minima: *7,5ºC* às 2 e tal da  madrugada.

Já no vale da Picanceira, mesmo com algum vento muito fraco,a conversa foi outra,  a minima desceu aos *2,9ºC* ( registada às 4 e tal da madrugada).
Não observei geada, no entanto, confirma-se que é um local com muito potencial, certamente que irei fazer mais registos por lá, assim que possivel.

Coloquei um sensor num topo, a minima foi de *9,8ºC*

Logo publico todos os dados no tópico adequado.


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2015 às 11:30)

por aqui minima de *1.6ºC *
por agora vou com *14.5ºC* e 97% humidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2015 às 12:08)

mínima de 6.7ºC
O dia acordou com muita humidade, causada pelo orvalho.
Agora sigo com sol, vento fraco, e 17.5ºC actuais
Ás 9 horas estavam 10ºC


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2015 às 13:08)

17.7ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2015 às 13:13)

O calor a apertar sigo com 18,5ºC e vento nulo


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2015 às 13:35)

19,3ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2015 às 14:34)

Mais um dia com quente!! Estão agora 20,0ºC, 42%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2015 às 14:49)

Mínima: *10,4ºC*
Máxima: *19,1ºC*

Vento fraco


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2015 às 15:00)

Boas!
Tive uma mínima de 11,8°C e agora estão 16,8°C! O pessoal do interior é que tem "sorte" de apanhar temperaturas baixas e de não apanhar com esta nortada que estraga tudo...e eu que queriar tirar fotos à geada...


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Nov 2015 às 17:16)

Boas tardes.
Isto por aqui vai assim:  queda de 6.1ºc em apenas 1 hora
Davis Vp2 no WU






Depois o WU retira do mapa a minha estação por pensar serem dados errados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2015 às 17:37)

Mais um dia quente, apesar de começar logo a arrefecer a partir das 16 horas.
Sigo com 16.5ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2015 às 19:02)

Boas

Máxima muito alta de *21,1ºC *

Agora estão 14,8ºC


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2015 às 20:05)

já vou com *8.2ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (29 Nov 2015 às 22:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ora bem, a inversão no vale da Mangancha foi uma treta, o vento fraco resolveu aparecer logo às 23horas e nunca mais parou.
> Minima: *7,5ºC* às 2 e tal da  madrugada.
> ...


Por aqui a inversão também não foi nada de especial. Apesar de ter tido uma mínima de *2,9ºC*, comparando com os valores das estações da zona dá para perceber que a inversão ficou aquém devido ao vento, até S.Martinho teve uma mínima mais baixa (2,3ºC) que é muito raro acontecer. A EMA de Coimbra (Bencanta) teve uma mínima (8h) de 1,4ºC.

De momento, *4,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2015 às 22:58)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos deste fim de semana por aqui:

Sabado: *13,6ºC* / *16,6ºC*
Domingo: *11,5ºC* / *17,7ºC
*
Ao inicio da manhã, ainda deu para presenciar uns frios *4,5ºC* na zona oeste. 

Nesto momento,*12,6ºC*, céu estrelado e vento fraco a moderado.

__________________________

*Seiça,Ourem* acaba de entrar em campo negativo, segue nos *-0,1ºC*, ja estar a gear e bem


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Nov 2015 às 00:00)

Já foi de 8,9º C a mínima que registei, durante a manhã a pasmaceira do costume, céu limpo e mais céu limpo, isto pelo andar da carruagem quaisquer pingas que caia será uma festa, hoje de manhã a previsão a 10 dias tinha lá um desvaire, mas alguém levou com uma moca na cabeça e já se foi o desvaire ,

de volta a realidade, a tarde a habitual volta de bike sem grande história, temperatura inicial ( +- pelas 16:45h ) em Algés amena, mas a tender já para o fresco, até Cascais nada de relevante, vento quase ausente, mas ao passar Cascais em direcção ao Guincho descida abrupta da temperatura, novamente a Quinta da Marinha, a "produzir" frio com fartura, fiquei atento a tal situação da temperatura, mas neste caso assim se manteve até ao Raso mais coisa menos coisa, como estava pouquíssimo vento fui até ao Guincho, +- 19:45h paragem ao lado do hotel Fortaleza para abastecimento e regresso, frio até entrar em Cascais, desconfortavelmente ameno devido ao "gelo" que passei durante mais de uma hora, ao sair de Cascais já mais fresco, mas possivelmente não para os utilizadores do comboio, pois estava parado uns 500 mts antes de estação com os bombeiros e ajudar as pessoas a descer do comboio para a linha,
ao passar em Stº Amaro de Oeiras ao lado da Prio - Mc. Donalds novamente baixa repentina da temperatura neste "vale" que penso já ter reportado tal fenómeno, de referir que o vento começou a ser meu "amigo" pois não era nada que já tivesse apanhado, mas marcou presença +- de Carcavelos até Lisboa,

para não ser só blá, blá, blá deixo uma imagem do dia das poucas que tirei, o local já bem conhecido por aqui, Carcavelos,






actualmente tenho 11,8º C e 66% Hr.


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2015 às 00:14)

*5.6ºC*, vai lentamente


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2015 às 01:02)

*5.2ºC*, coruche ultima hora já ia com 2.4ºC, queria ver se haveria geada mas vai a descer lentamente


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2015 às 02:15)

Vitor TT disse:


> em Stº Amaro de Oeiras ao lado da Prio - Mc. Donalds novamente baixa repentina da temperatura neste "vale"



É verdade, um pouco à semelhança do vale do Jamor, este vale é suficientemente encaixado para potenciar inversões. O Parque ao longo dele é mesmo muito fresco pelo amanhecer, diferença que até se nota nas simples descidas desde as estações de Oeiras e Santo Amaro ou mais a montante nos jardins do Palácio do Marquês de Pombal.

Boa foto a mostrar que a praia tem bancos de areia bem extensos na vazante.

A máxima ontem, domingo, aqui na estação do bairro, que é a mais fresca das redondezas, foi novamente *18,4ºC pelo terceiro dia consecutivo*! Isto apesar da mínima ter sido a mais baixa destes dias, *11,1ºC* como já tinha reportado.

A HR ainda desceu aos* 52%* pouco antes das 16h. Pressão sempre elevada, terminou o dia com* 1033,7 hPa* e mantém-se agora acima dos 1033.

Vento de Leste em geral fraco mas por vezes até moderado. Céu limpo, poente simples com ocaso na linha do horizonte oceânico.
A ondulação de fundo produziu umas ondas bastante razoáveis, para gáudio dos surfistas e bodyboarders.

Temperatura actual 11,6ºC com 68%, talvez vá arrefecer ainda mais do que ontem.


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2015 às 08:38)

abalei de casa (Fajarda) a estação ia nos *0.7ºC * eram prai 7h notava se que estava alguma geada, principalmente no vale que passo 5min a seguir, mas como estava meio fusco ainda não dava para fotos


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2015 às 12:11)

Boas

Mínima fria de 5,5ºC a ultima mínima fria da semana...

Agora mais do mesmo...céu limpo, vento nulo e tempo a aquecer rapidamente, estão 15,5ºC a pressão é de 1033,1hpa


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2015 às 14:18)

Mais uma tarde amena por aqui, sigo com 20.2ºC( á sombra).
mínima de 6.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2015 às 14:32)

Boas tardes,

_*Cascais*_ segue nos *17ºC*, céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.
É o que temos...


----------



## DaniFR (30 Nov 2015 às 18:12)

Boas

*9ºC*

Máxima: *15,5ºC*
Mínima: *1,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2015 às 19:12)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *9,9ºC* /*17,5ºC*
Temperatura actual: *11,3ºC*
_____________

Seiça, como sempre impressionante.
Minima: *-1,4ºC*
Máxima: *18,8ºC*

Já vai nos *3,9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2015 às 21:08)

Sigo com 12.6ºC actuais


----------



## DaniFR (30 Nov 2015 às 21:33)

Por aqui, *5ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2015 às 21:34)

Mínima:* 9,2ºC*
Máxima: *19ºC*

Vento nulo a fraco
Pressão chegou aos *1035 hPa*

Temperatura mínima mantém-se na média e com a entrada de Dezembro também se mantém estável. Temperatura máxima já na média de Novembro mas já não vai a tempo de equilibrar a média final. A máxima entra em Dezembro como entrou em Novembro, bem alta. Vamos ver se é neste mês que se consegue equilibrar alguma coisa.


----------



## Candy (30 Nov 2015 às 22:15)

Lourinhã 6ºC






Peniche (centro) 11ºC





Vento nulo.


----------



## Geopower (30 Nov 2015 às 22:56)

Por Telheiras 13.2ºC. Vento fraco,
Extremos do dia:
15.6ºC
10.5ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Nov 2015 às 23:16)

Boas noites.

Mínima de ontem:* 6,7ºC*.
Mínima de hoje: *5,9ºC*.

Neste momento 9,6ºC.


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Dez 2015 às 00:53)

Uma mínima de jeito de 7,7º C, que festa , o resto do dia o filme do costume, se bem que durante a manhã vislumbrou-se uma faixa nebulosa para os lados do mar, no entanto o dia foi bem mais frio,

umas imagens para entreter, de nuvens, hehehe, com a lua a nascer,











actualmente estão 10,4º C e 72% Hr.


----------



## Tufao André (1 Dez 2015 às 01:22)

Dia um pouco mais frio do que nos últimos dias, com uma minima de *8,8ºC* e máxima de *15.9ºC* 
Mais do mesmo... céu limpo, vento fraco ou nulo de NE, bastante húmido à noite e seco durante o dia! Parece que não há fim à vista esta treta de tempo...


----------

